# *** Fundraiser *** Pioneer/Partner P62



## Arrowhead (Dec 4, 2010)

Well guys, here's the deal. I have some friends that have fallen on very tough times. Bob and Kate are like parents to me. They were not able to have kids, they consider me a son. Over the years they have helped my family and I in many ways. Bob recently had major heart surgery and a pacemaker installed. Kate is diabetic and has other issues also. They are getting buried in medical bills and are having a very tough time. Bob already sold most of his possessions to raise money. Now it's come down to him selling some of his firewood that he heats the house with. (I can restore his pile easy enough.) Secondly we have another very good friend, a single mom with an autistic child. She recently lost her job and is having a tuff time. 

My desire to help my friends outweighs my checkbook. I decided to put my favorite saw up for a fundraiser. Here is the link when I completed the saw - http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=142517
I will divide the money raised from this fundraiser between these two families the best I see fit. I will deeply miss this saw, but I believe it will bring a smile to the winners face, and the money raised I know will bring a smile to my friends faces. To me that's a win win situation. 
Donations will be $10 each. Each donation will give you another chance at the saw. Fred (stihlboy) has agreed to be in charge of name keeping and drawing the winner. *Thank You Fred!!* We did not decide on a drawing date yet. We are thinking of letting it run a few weeks or so (maybe new years day). 
*Please do not make a post yet until Stihlboy gives the details.*

A couple recent pics of the saw I took today. I has not had more than 3 tanks through it. Basically the same condition as the link above.... but with a little dust/bar oil on it now.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

also if you have any items you would like to donate please post it up,

and cash/checks can be mailed to me and i will deposit them directly into the paypal account.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent. Hope we can really help out the families.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 4, 2010)

$20 sent. Email addy will be pm'd to ya stihlboy


----------



## leeha (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent.
Arrowhead, Your a kind man with excellent priorities.



Thanks Lee


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 4, 2010)

I sent mine. Thanks for helping them out...Bob


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent. If by chance I get this saw I will send it off again, or return it to Ed.


----------



## lwhaples (Dec 4, 2010)

Just to say, this is a good feeling cause. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

wow alot of action in that account


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 4, 2010)

Cool thread, I'll be all in. I just need a couple days.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent, you're a good man Ed.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

if you donate pm me your name as this gets confusing


----------



## kam (Dec 4, 2010)

*P62*

$20. sent....more available if you fall short of your goal....


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok so far here is who we have

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent. Same here, If my name is pulled it's still Ed's saw.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 4, 2010)

funds sent


----------



## GoRving (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent, you guys are great for helping others in need.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> ok so far here is who we have
> 
> Pioneerguy600
> JimM
> ...





updated
bout $400 so far


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation sent, see if I cant do it again after the next paycheck. The world would be a much better place if there were more people out there that generous.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
JHA
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad

it keeps growing every time i hit refresh!


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in, need a couple days, and this will be my reminder. Ed, if I win, you can keep the saw-send me a WILD THING.


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 4, 2010)

$20 on sent via paypal. Add me to the list of those you can call on if you fall short of your goal. I'll try to keep some extra $$ tucked back where the wife doesn't see it.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 4, 2010)

That thing is a beauty. Your doing a great thing Arrow.

Donations sent


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 4, 2010)

Im sure this will have alot of attention but I think this deserves a sticky status for awhile.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
JHA
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in. I know and trust Ed and he's a great guy.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 4, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> I'm in, need a couple days, and this will be my reminder. Ed, if I win, you can keep the saw-send me a WILD THING.



:hmm3grin2orange: I wondered when that would come up! 

I'm in as well and if I win Ed can keep his Pioneer if he promises to let me run it again at the next GTG


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
JHA
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J

over $650


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm on satellite internet service here and keep losing signal due to the snow. Thanks to everybody who donated so far!! :yourock:

*A BIG thanks to Fred for keeping track of everything! It is a lot of work. *


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 4, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I'm on satellite internet service here and keep losing signal due to the snow. Thanks to everybody who donated so far!! :yourock:
> 
> *A BIG thanks to Fred for keeping track of everything! It is a lot of work. *



Fred's the man


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> Fred's the man



okay jack black:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation and PM sent. Way to go Fred for doing this. I know it's a lot of work to keep track.

BTW, that's a beautiful Pioneer. I applaud your gift of sacrifice. You know it comes from the heart when a man sacrifices something that's really important to him


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> okay jack black:biggrinbounce2:



ROFL good one.

I dont know why people keep donating...I already won! Thanks for restoring my p62 Arrow HEHE


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
JHA
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow! I just went and looked at your build thread again. I can't believe you're actually able to part with that beautiful saw! In case the rest of you haven't looked, this is a brand new 98cc ported thing of beauty. What an beautiful act of kindness.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
JHA
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883


----------



## wendell (Dec 4, 2010)

Ed, what a wonderful thing and Fred thanks for helping out. I'll be in as soon as I get some money in my Paypal account.

If we win, do we get the choice of the P62 or the Wild Thing?


----------



## gmax (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation and PM sent, such a beautiful saw & a generous act of kindness


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation and PM sent. Thanks Fred for doing this. I know it's a lot of work to keep track.


----------



## lwn9186 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in, Win, Lose or Draw its all for a great cause! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Wow! I just went and looked at your build thread again. I can't believe you're actually able to part with that beautiful saw! In case the rest of you haven't looked, this is a brand new 98cc ported thing of beauty. What an beautiful act of kindness.




Brad, I have run that saw and it runs even better than it looks!


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 4, 2010)

*Ed and stihlboy*

Ed I think you should change your AS name from Arrowhead to Awsome Ed.
Just a saintly thing to do.your a Prince of a guy!
Stihlboy-Great thing of you to help out the way you are! PayPal donation sent, and PM sent
Lawrence


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 4, 2010)

Great job guys. I love seeing stuff like this.
Paypal/PM sent.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 4, 2010)

Paypal/pm sent


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ed, one heck of a thing you are doing here. Cant say enough man! Really something...
And to see the saw you are putting up for donations really gets me. Not hard to see how much this saw has to mean to you, but no doubt these fine folks mean much much more. Again, awesome stuff going on here!

Fred, do you take donations to increase my odds haha? Good on you too bro for taking the time. BTW, how is Matt doing? PM me sometime...

Again, simply amazing thing going on here guys...


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247


----------



## spike60 (Dec 4, 2010)

I know this is a dumb question, but if you want to do more than $10, do you have to do it in $10 increments, or can you do it all at once?


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

spike60 said:


> I know this is a dumb question, but if you want to do more than $10, do you have to do it in $10 increments, or can you do it all at once?



you can do it all at once or in increments its up to you


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation and PM sent...

Ed, Props to you for helping people out..If you need help restoring that firewood pile, you have my number...


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 4, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Well guys, here's the deal. I have some friends that have fallen on very tough times. Bob and Kate are like parents to me. They were not able to have kids, they consider me a son. Over the years they have helped my family and I in many ways. Bob recently had major heart surgery and a pacemaker installed. Kate is diabetic and has other issues also. They are getting buried in medical bills and are having a very tough time. Bob already sold most of his possessions to raise money. Now it's come down to him selling some of his firewood that he heats the house with. (I can restore his pile easy enough.) Secondly we have another very good friend, a single mom with an autistic child. She recently lost her job and is having a tuff time.
> 
> My desire to help my friends outweighs my checkbook. I decided to put my favorite saw up for a fundraiser. Here is the link when I completed the saw - http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=142517
> I will divide the money raised from this fundraiser between these two families the best I see fit. I will deeply miss this saw, but I believe it will bring a smile to the winners face, and the money raised I know will bring a smile to my friends faces. To me that's a win win situation.
> ...



cannot help financially cause im in the same boat situation but i can sure help you out with prayer 

when i pray i pray for the root of the problem be solved see satan uses things such as sickness poverty etc, to discourage folks or cause stress in there lifes stihlboy will agree with me on this it is not about how much money you have or how much land you own or what kind of car you drive its what is inside your heart that matters 

i hope you understand where im coming from on this i will pray for these folks 
but keep in mind if they know Christ personally then this too shall pass 


That is one thing that is free is prayer


----------



## 1steve (Dec 4, 2010)

Donation and pm sent


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 4, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 5, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> cannot help financially cause im in the same boat situation but i can sure help you out with prayer



Prayers would be much appreciated Calvin, Thank You!


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 5, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> If you need help restoring that firewood pile, you have my number...



Thanks Sean, I may take you up on that.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper


----------



## parrisw (Dec 5, 2010)

Im in. Donation sent for $20


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 5, 2010)

Im in. Good on ya Ed.


----------



## litefoot (Dec 5, 2010)

Stihlboy,
Good on ya for helping out. If you need help with managing all this, let me know. One thing I would suggest is a once-a-day donation update. I think that would be satisfactory. Otherwise, you'll be tied to the PC all day.


----------



## john inglis (Dec 5, 2010)

donation sent , if im lucky keep the saw as a xmas present


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

ok here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 5, 2010)

Donation sent. As soon as I get back from church I'm gonna check out the shed to see if I can find something to donate as a runner up "gift". Some things that I can think of are (please note these things are not in the condition of the grand "gift") a Homelite 150, a 4ft crosscut saw, an old double bladed ax, hunting knife? Post ideas, or for that matter Christmas wishes, maybe someone has what you want, and they want to get it off the shelf.

Has a drawing date been picked, the first of the year? That gives me a little more time to think. Plus I've got some bids in on ebay of some neat things I really don't need that are just, "neat".

It makes me proud to be a member of this family. I see all of the old names in the list, but many are names I've never noticed before. That's what a family is all about, keep up the good work, Joe.


----------



## Busmech (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in, great thing you guys are doing


----------



## Keen (Dec 5, 2010)

Donation sent, good on you guys


----------



## ART3312 (Dec 5, 2010)

Donation sent, God bless you!!!


----------



## 01cummins (Dec 5, 2010)

Money sent.... it's great that there are still people like you guys out there.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 5, 2010)

ART3312 said:


> Donation sent, God bless you!!!



Art, where is Monkton. Wayback in the family we had folks there. I'm in Mt Airy now, Joe.


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 5, 2010)

Come on boys. This is for a great cause. I know times are tough and sometimes we think we have it bad, but all it takes is to just look around.

Great job Ed and Fred.

Ed and Fred, that was a singing group in the fifties wern't it?


----------



## Freehand (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in fellers,way to go Arrowhead + Stihlboy


----------



## kev1n (Dec 5, 2010)

donation and prayers sent, that's a beautiful saw and a wonderful thing your doing for those people. your a good man!
kev1n


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! Thats about all I can say. Pm sent with $20!


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in for a couple and if I win, I'm keeping the saw :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 5, 2010)

Good luck to those that have entered. Just go on and send it myway cause I have the . :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Thanks for all the work and sacrifice of time and saw. This is a real sacrifice. Cause I know how little time there is in a day. Hope this helps. PM on the way.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 5, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> to encourage larger donations pull 20 names out of the hat and award the prize to the the person with the most names pulled. If you don't get any duplicates, then award the prize to the first name pulled. If you do this I will throw $100 or more into the pot (10 entries). I am sure that many others here would do the same thing. It is a great saw and a great cause. You can't buy much of a saw for $100-$200 these days...



Interesting idea.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 5, 2010)

If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.


----------



## Nardoo (Dec 5, 2010)

Donation coming from down under.

Al.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, what a beauty. What my Dad ran for years before 390's. What I learned on as a kid (probably get cps called on you now LOL Kinda spooky). Donate on his behalf. Nice saw buddy, even nicer gesture.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm in for $20....

The generosity on this forum is amazing! You guys rock!!!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 5, 2010)

Ed your doing a great thing here.

Donations sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 5, 2010)

Man that is a nice looking saw, donation and PM sent.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 5, 2010)

parrisw said:


> If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.



I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

i log in and think ''oh my gawd''


19 pms

lol im glad to see them though


----------



## parrisw (Dec 5, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.



That's awesome, good of you to do that.

Will


----------



## DSS (Dec 5, 2010)

Dead presidents en route in the morning.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=YQX492AX5VAQY

here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
Barneyrb
Busmech
Keen
Art3312
01Cummins
Freehandslabber
Kev1n
Hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
FATGUY
WKENDLUMBERJAK
Nardoo
jockeydeuce
Andyshine77
Mr. Bow Saw
Work Saw Collector


$1,600


Keep them coming guys!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 5, 2010)

*Thanks Everybody!!! Thanks also to to people that are wanting to donate other items as well. That is very appreciated, but entirely up to you guys. There could be 2nd,3rd,4th etc place prizes.  *

i


----------



## parrisw (Dec 5, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> *Thanks Everybody!!! Thanks also to to people that are wanting to donate other items as well. That is very appreciated, but entirely up to you guys. There could be 2nd,3rd,4th etc place prizes.  *



Ya, its no problem. Just let me know about that XL12, and I'll ship it out to whomever.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 5, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya, its no problem. Just let me know about that XL12, and I'll ship it out to whomever.



No offense Will, but I'd rather win a raffle to not get that thing... 

I'll bet I have something to donate too. Let me dig through the pile.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2010)

This warms my heart. I remember a similar thread here when I was a newb and I was blown away at the responses. 
I'm glad to see more of the same. 
I'm proud to be part of this group of saw whackos.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 5, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> No offense Will, but I'd rather win a raffle to not get that thing...
> 
> I'll bet I have something to donate too. Let me dig through the pile.



ha ha. I know, but some people like them. If they don't want it well, that's ok too.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 5, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> *Thanks Everybody!!! Thanks also to to people that are wanting to donate other items as well. That is very appreciated, but entirely up to you guys. There could be 2nd,3rd,4th etc place prizes.  *
> 
> i



That sounds like a swell idea.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> *Thanks Everybody!!! Thanks also to to people that are wanting to donate other items as well. That is very appreciated, but entirely up to you guys. There could be 2nd,3rd,4th etc place prizes.  *



i encourage it as it brings in more donations


----------



## jmeritt (Dec 5, 2010)

donation/PM sent way to go guys


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=YQX492AX5VAQY

here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
Barneyrb
Busmech
Keen
Art3312
01Cummins
Freehandslabber
Kev1n
Hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
FATGUY
WKENDLUMBERJAK
Nardoo
jockeydeuce
Andyshine77
Mr. Bow Saw
Work Saw Collector
jmeritt


$1,600


Keep them coming guys!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 5, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya, its no problem. Just let me know about that XL12, and I'll ship it out to whomever.



If it's good with you, it's great with me!! Consider it 2nd prize as of now. THANKS Will! 

I think it was Tim (Saw Dr.) that mentioned he may have the parts to fix it. That would be awesome!!


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=YQX492AX5VAQY

here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
Barneyrb
Busmech
Keen
Art3312
01Cummins
Freehandslabber
Kev1n
Hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
FATGUY
WKENDLUMBERJAK
Nardoo
jockeydeuce
Andyshine77
Mr. Bow Saw
Work Saw Collector
jmeritt
stephen.c




Keep them coming guys!!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 5, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> If it's good with you, it's great with me!! Consider it 2nd prize as of now. THANKS Will!
> 
> I think it was Tim (Saw Dr.) that mentioned he may have the parts to fix it. That would be awesome!!



It was me. If the winner wants me to go through it, Will can send it to Georgia and I'll take it from there. Some folks would rather do it themselves. That is half of the fun for me.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
Barneyrb
Busmech
Keen
Art3312
01Cummins
Freehandslabber
Kev1n
Hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
FATGUY
WKENDLUMBERJAK
Nardoo
jockeydeuce
Andyshine77
Mr. Bow Saw
Work Saw Collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311



Keep them coming guys!!


----------



## Mike311 (Dec 5, 2010)

Donation and PM sent. It's nice to see everyone helping out someone in need.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 5, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> It was me. If the winner wants me to go through it, Will can send it to Georgia and I'll take it from there. Some folks would rather do it themselves. That is half of the fun for me.



That is a very kind offer. I hope I win the second prize so I can take you up on that offer. I don't know my ass from my elbow with some of this saw repair stuff. But I am slooowly learning.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 5, 2010)

Rudedog said:


> That is a very kind offer. I hope I win the second prize so I can take you up on that offer. I don't know my ass from my elbow with some of this saw repair stuff. But I am slooowly learning.


I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 5, 2010)

im goin to bed, when i get up we had better have 2,000

that is all


----------



## Thorcw (Dec 5, 2010)

Donation and pm sent


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> If it's good with you, it's great with me!! Consider it 2nd prize as of now. THANKS Will!
> 
> I think it was Tim (Saw Dr.) that mentioned he may have the parts to fix it. That would be awesome!!





Saw Dr. said:


> It was me. If the winner wants me to go through it, Will can send it to Georgia and I'll take it from there. Some folks would rather do it themselves. That is half of the fun for me.



Yup that all sounds good to me guys. I'll send it wherever it is decided.


----------



## john inglis (Dec 6, 2010)

how close to 2000 is it


----------



## redlinefever (Dec 6, 2010)

donation and pm sent


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 6, 2010)

john inglis said:


> how close to 2000 is it



It was $1600 earlier last night.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2010)

Wonder if they'd make this kind of threads a sticky while their in motion? I think it be a good idea, since some people are likely to miss it.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, another thought here. I'd like to see this hit $2k as well, if it does, I got a bunch of Brand new Stihl .325 bars, I'll put one of those up for a prize as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 6, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Wonder if they'd make this kind of threads a sticky while their in motion? I think it be a good idea, since some people are likely to miss it.



Just my opinion, bump the thread and keep it on top. I don't think most people read sticky threads.


----------



## cat-face timber (Dec 6, 2010)

Im in


----------



## KingDavey (Dec 6, 2010)

Also in.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 6, 2010)

GOt er done


----------



## john inglis (Dec 6, 2010)

how do you go about making it a sticky


----------



## srcarr52 (Dec 6, 2010)

Donation/PM sent.

I'll donate any of the following towards the cause.
Homelite XL 12, runs great.
Olympkc 254, could run easy.
Jonsered 25SP (I think), runs, needs carb cleaned.

Or if someone wants to shoot a decent offer, I'll donate the price towards the cause.


----------



## Harzack223 (Dec 6, 2010)

Donation and PM sent.


----------



## bigblockburris (Dec 6, 2010)

*Donation*

Donation & PM Sent!

Thanks for all you guys are doing!!!

BBB


----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 6, 2010)

Please let us know the drawing date at least a week before the drawing because I am going to donate some more. Have to spread it out. Tom


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Fred- when is this raffle going to be? I have a prize to donate but I won't be able to list it until tomorrow morning (12/07.)


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 6, 2010)

tomdcoker said:


> Please let us know the drawing date at least a week before the drawing because I am going to donate some more. Have to spread it out. Tom



That way you will have your name at the top and bottom of the drawing hat. :hmm3grin2orange: Good idea.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 6, 2010)

Donation and PM sent.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 6, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Hey Fred- when is this raffle going to be? I have a prize to donate but I won't be able to list it until tomorrow morning (12/07.)



I think they were planning on the new year.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 6, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Prayers would be much appreciated Calvin, Thank You!



Is there a change in there situation ? physically how about spiritual ?


----------



## 01cummins (Dec 6, 2010)

It would probably be a big surprise to the families if they received their gift/donation on Christmas.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 6, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I think they were planning on the new year.





01cummins said:


> It would probably be a big surprise to the families if they received their gift/donation on Christmas.



Yeah I think we should do it sooner than New Year's. I'll be gone by then and won't be able to ship my item.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 6, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=YQX492AX5VAQY

here is the list so far

Pioneerguy600
JimM
BobWright
mdavlee
Steve NW WI
Leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
Walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
C4F 
Aussie1
Stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
Wildman1024
daddy66
Modifiedmark
Jacob J
Blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
BrianVT
TonyM
atvguns
thieroff
Schmuck.K
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
Barneyrb
Busmech
Keen
Art3312
01Cummins
Freehandslabber
Kev1n
Hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
FATGUY
WKENDLUMBERJAK
Nardoo
jockeydeuce
Andyshine77
Mr. Bow Saw
Work Saw Collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
Thorcw
Pastryguyhawii
Longwood
Redlinefever
Scooterbum
cat-face-timber
KingDavey
Burvol
Randymac
Edisto
srcarr52
Harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson


Keep them coming guys!!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah I think we should do it sooner than New Year's. I'll be gone by then and won't be able to ship my item.



I may be gone by then also


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 6, 2010)

i stickied the thread and we are at $1,952


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 6, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> i stickied the thread and we are at $1,952


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 6, 2010)

im thinking about having a gtg next weekend............................................


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 6, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> im thinking about having a gtg next weekend............................................



Thats 3 hours and 1 minute for me. I just might come...Bob


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 6, 2010)

the gtg is a maybe at this point, not sure yet


----------



## caleath (Dec 6, 2010)

too far for me.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 6, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah I think we should do it sooner than New Year's. I'll be gone by then and won't be able to ship my item.



We are not 100% on the date yet. Definitely no later than new years. I have been super busy in the shop, trying to get customers items ready for Christmas and probably would not have the time to crate/box the saw to ship till Christmas is over. Plus, it may take a couple weeks for Fred to receive any checks or m/o coming from Canada or elsewhere. I have shipped/purchased stuff to Canada, sometimes it's days, sometimes it's weeks.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 6, 2010)

Good to see this thread ,"stickied," and it is doing ok for the amount of time it has been up and running, would like to see it break $3000 before another week is over. Keep it up guys!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 7, 2010)

C'mon guys keep it coming we are doing good so far!!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 7, 2010)

How about Arrowhead gives his friends a christmas card with the web address of this thread listed in it? Then they'll know that there is a nice christmas gift in store for them. Maybe the funds already collected can be included? The saws can move around after the fact. This isn't really about the saws anyway.





.....Unless I win the P-62......


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 7, 2010)

saw dr. said:


> how about arrowhead gives his friends a christmas card with the web address of this thread listed in it? Then they'll know that there is a nice christmas gift in store for them. Maybe the funds already collected can be included? The saws can move around after the fact. This isn't really about the saws anyway.



+2


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 7, 2010)

brian vt said:


> +2



+3


----------



## Freehand (Dec 7, 2010)

work saw collector said:


> +3



+4


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 7, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> How about Arrowhead gives his friends a christmas card with the web address of this thread listed in it?



Bob does not have a computer. I was thinking of possibly having them over for dinner one night, then showing them this thread.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 7, 2010)

Ed can take care of that stuff. Give and be thankful we aren't raising money for you or yours. There will be plenty of time to take a bow later.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 7, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Bob does not have a computer. I was thinking of possibly having them over for dinner one night, then showing them this thread.



Wish I could be there to see the look on their face! This is awesome!


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 7, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> ed can take care of that stuff. *give and be thankful we aren't raising money for you or yours. *there will be plenty of time to take a bow later.



+1


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 7, 2010)

I didn't see anyone taking a bow just asking that the money be there for Christmas, deal with the saw later.


Edit: as for the see the thread part if somone handed you 2 grand would you want to know where it came from? If they wanted they should be able to see the process.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 7, 2010)

I held a raffle awhile back for some close friends and the outpouring of support from the AS community was overwhelming to say the least.

I vote show them the thread.It'll make for some brighter days ahead that they may not have if things are that tight.




P.S. I'm lazy, so what are the prizes so far?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, sorry guys, I wasn't wanting to take a bow or give one to anyone else. I was just thinking that it would be nice if the folks got wind of this on Christmas.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 7, 2010)

Donations and PM sent. Glad to see how much these folks are being helped. I *do* hope I win that fantastic P62 though. Hope Randy (Rudedog) get's "2nd" and finaly obtains the XL12 he's being wanting too!


----------



## DavesMower&Saw (Dec 7, 2010)

If you'd like a 3rd place prize I have a decent looking Homelite Zip I'd be willing to donate. It's complete and good shape, the outer part of the "muffler" was lost years ago, and one was fabricated up. Besides that it's a good clean saw, it's been sitting a while so I'll go through and do a full service on it before it leaves.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 7, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Donations and PM sent. Glad to see how much these folks are being helped. I *do* hope I win that fantastic P62 though. Hope Randy (Rudedog) get's "2nd" and finaly obtains the XL12 he's being wanting too!



Thanks! I'm loaded up with donations. Does make it fun that its for a good cause as opposed to my $10 a week Megamillions/Powerball obsession.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 7, 2010)

DavesMower&Saw said:


> If you'd like a 3rd place prize



Cool looking saw.
If the winner want a used factory Muffler I can do that.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 7, 2010)

DavesMower&Saw said:


> If you'd like a 3rd place prize I have a decent looking Homelite Zip I'd be willing to donate. It's complete and good shape, the outer part of the "muffler" was lost years ago, and one was fabricated up. Besides that it's a good clean saw, it's been sitting a while so I'll go through and do a full service on it before it leaves.



Another very nice offer !


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 7, 2010)

DavesMower&Saw said:


> If you'd like a 3rd place prize I have a *decent* looking Homelite Zip I'd be willing to donate. It's complete and good shape, the outer part of the "muffler" was lost years ago, and one was fabricated up. Besides that it's a good clean saw, it's been sitting a while so I'll go through and do a full service on it before it leaves.


Decent? That is a beautiful looking Zip!! *Thanks* for donating it!!


Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool looking saw.
> If the winner want a used factory Muffler I can do that.


That would be awesome!


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 7, 2010)

As of now, they still no nothing of this fundraiser. I have thought of letting them know I'm doing something for them, but not give the details. I have been thinking about it 24/7. I think I will do the dinner thing, then tell them I want to show them something on the computer, then show them this thread. However it happens, they will know the money came from you guys, and extremely appreciative! They already know of AS, but call it "the chainsaw club" that I belong to. LOL I usually help him whenever he cuts wood and I have brought up AS a few times. Before he would let me muff mod his ms290 I had to convince him it was highly recommended by AS members.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 7, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I think I will do the dinner thing, then tell them I want to show them something on the computer, then show them this thread.


I think that's a great idea. I would want to have at least some of the money on hand, like Saw Dr. suggested, and give it to them right when they realize what's going on.
Did you see the the tv show American Pickers last night when they gave the guy $5K ? That was really cool.


----------



## DSS (Dec 7, 2010)

When you hear a story like this, it certainly makes you appreciate the little bit that you do have, full belly, warm house, good people to pass the time with....

Material possessions are just that....material, and can be replaced. I think it's a shame that people like Ed are the exception to the rule so many times.

This man needs the living chit repped out of him, it's the least we can do.:yourock:


----------



## DavesMower&Saw (Dec 7, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Decent? That is a beautiful looking Zip!! *Thanks* for donating it!!
> 
> That would be awesome!



Glad to help out tis' the season. Just let me know who to send it to once the fundraiser is over.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 7, 2010)

*Raffle prize #4*

Ok guys- here's another prize for this fundraiser. Now before you guys look at the pics and go "Oh yeah, another ho-hum saw..." I have to tell you, this isn't an ordinary 257. 

For starters, it has a new 262XP cylinder, piston, rings, and crank. It has a good used 262 ignition and flywheel. I went through this late last year and split the cases; it has new main bearings, seals, gaskets, and fuel system. However, it's not a 'true' 262 conversion because it still has the 257 carburetor and clutch. This saw has a lot of new parts and I have a lot of money and time invested in it. It comes with a nice 16" Windsor bar and two new Stihl 23RSK chains (It's set up for .325" because I don't have any 3/8" bars in this mount.) The Stihl 23RSK chain is the full-chisel, non safety chain. 

The cylinder has some mild porting and port dressing inside and the piston has had some work. Needless to say, it runs fine. I think the winner will be happy with it. It does look good. The only thing this saw is missing is the brake band, so the chain brake does not work. The brake handle is new.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 7, 2010)

Cool offer.
I would think any AS member would be happy to have that saw. :yourock:


----------



## Freehand (Dec 7, 2010)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool offer.
> I would think any AS member would be happy to have that saw. :yourock:



No doubt.opcorn:


----------



## gmax (Dec 7, 2010)

jacob, That's a nice offer, I tried to rep you but It won't let me.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 7, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Ok guys- here's another prize for this fundraiser.


WOW. I'll definitely be throwing in some more $. You guys are amazing.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 7, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Ok guys- here's another prize for this fundraiser. Now before you guys look at the pics and go "Oh yeah, another ho-hum saw..." I have to tell you, this isn't an ordinary 257.
> 
> For starters, it has a new 262XP cylinder, piston, rings, and crank. It has a good used 262 ignition and flywheel. I went through this late last year and split the cases; it has new main bearings, seals, gaskets, and fuel system. However, it's not a 'true' 262 conversion because it still has the 257 carburetor and clutch. This saw has a lot of new parts and I have a lot of money and time invested in it. It comes with a nice 16" Windsor bar and two new Stihl 23RSK chains (It's set up for .325" because I don't have any 3/8" bars in this mount.) The Stihl 23RSK chain is the full-chisel, non safety chain.
> 
> The cylinder has some mild porting and port dressing inside and the piston has had some work. Needless to say, it runs fine. I think the winner will be happy with it. It does look good. The only thing this saw is missing is the brake band, so the chain brake does not work. The brake handle is new.



Wow, nice JJ. Nice saw. Aint nothing wrong with those!!


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 7, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Ok guys- here's another prize for this fundraiser. Now before you guys look at the pics and go "Oh yeah, another ho-hum saw..." I have to tell you, this isn't an ordinary 257.
> 
> For starters, it has a new 262XP cylinder, piston, rings, and crank. It has a good used 262 ignition and flywheel. I went through this late last year and split the cases; it has new main bearings, seals, gaskets, and fuel system. However, it's not a 'true' 262 conversion because it still has the 257 carburetor and clutch. This saw has a lot of new parts and I have a lot of money and time invested in it. It comes with a nice 16" Windsor bar and two new Stihl 23RSK chains (It's set up for .325" because I don't have any 3/8" bars in this mount.) The Stihl 23RSK chain is the full-chisel, non safety chain.
> 
> The cylinder has some mild porting and port dressing inside and the piston has had some work. Needless to say, it runs fine. I think the winner will be happy with it. It does look good. The only thing this saw is missing is the brake band, so the chain brake does not work. The brake handle is new.



SWEET! You da MAN!


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 7, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman


keep them coming guys!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 7, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Ok guys- here's another prize for this fundraiser. Now before you guys look at the pics and go "Oh yeah, another ho-hum saw..." I have to tell you, this isn't an ordinary 257.
> 
> For starters, it has a new 262XP cylinder, piston, rings, and crank. It has a good used 262 ignition and flywheel. I went through this late last year and split the cases; it has new main bearings, seals, gaskets, and fuel system. However, it's not a 'true' 262 conversion because it still has the 257 carburetor and clutch. This saw has a lot of new parts and I have a lot of money and time invested in it. It comes with a nice 16" Windsor bar and two new Stihl 23RSK chains (It's set up for .325" because I don't have any 3/8" bars in this mount.) The Stihl 23RSK chain is the full-chisel, non safety chain.
> 
> The cylinder has some mild porting and port dressing inside and the piston has had some work. Needless to say, it runs fine. I think the winner will be happy with it. It does look good. The only thing this saw is missing is the brake band, so the chain brake does not work. The brake handle is new.



Yeah, even for a non Husky guy that would be nice. Now I gots to enter again!


----------



## 01cummins (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't believe how much all you guys stick together on here. I just made a second donation ( I would have gave more again but because of this damn site I just bought an 026 tonight which makes 4 Stihls in 2 weeks ). I don't really care or plan on winning anything but it's nice to help someone in need. I figure that I still have my health and not as many people are as lucky a I am to have 3 healthy kids and a job. 

I think it would be cool to give them part of the donation after dinner and then show them where it came from. I really don't care if they ever see my name, it's just nice to know that the money is going to a good cause. I think the sooner you give them something it will take some of the burden off their shoulders and they will be able to enjoy the holidays that much more. 

 To all the people that are making donations to us here and the families.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 7, 2010)

01cummins said:


> I can't believe how much all you guys stick together on here. I just made a second donation ( I would have gave more again but because of this damn site I just bought an 026 tonight which makes 4 Stihls in 2 weeks ). I don't really care or plan on winning anything but it's nice to help someone in need. I figure that I still have my health and not as many people are as lucky a I am to have 3 healthy kids and a job.
> 
> I think it would be cool to give them part of the donation after dinner and then show them where it came from. I really don't care if they ever see my name, it's just nice to know that the money is going to a good cause. I think the sooner you give them something it will take some of the burden off their shoulders and they will be able to enjoy the holidays that much more.
> 
> To all the people that are making donations and to us here and the families.



Well said, Rep when I'm reloaded.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Arboristsite: if you're here you're family


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 7, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


>



Wow JJ, that is impressive! Thank You. :yourock:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 7, 2010)

Since we now have several items up* (Thank you guys) *, how about the first name Stihlboy draws gets the P62, and the next names get their choice, in order they were drawn. Sound OK to everybody?


----------



## Freehand (Dec 7, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Since we now have several items up* (Thank you guys) *, how about the first name Stihlboy draws gets the P62, and the next names get their choice, in order they were drawn. Sound OK to everybody?



Ya.


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 7, 2010)

sounds good to me i got to donate more now once payday hits


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 7, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Since we now have several items up* (Thank you guys) *, how about the first name Stihlboy draws gets the P62, and the next names get their choice, in order they were drawn. Sound OK to everybody?



It's your BBQ you cook it and we'll like it.



freehandslabber said:


> Ya.



+1


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 7, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Since we now have several items up* (Thank you guys) *, how about the first name Stihlboy draws gets the P62, and the next names get their choice, in order they were drawn. Sound OK to everybody?



That works...


----------



## Freehand (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow.





Arrowhead said:


> Well guys, here's the deal. I have some friends that have fallen on very tough times. Bob and Kate are like parents to me. They were not able to have kids, they consider me a son. Over the years they have helped my family and I in many ways. Bob recently had major heart surgery and a pacemaker installed. Kate is diabetic and has other issues also. They are getting buried in medical bills and are having a very tough time. Bob already sold most of his possessions to raise money. Now it's come down to him selling some of his firewood that he heats the house with. (I can restore his pile easy enough.) Secondly we have another very good friend, a single mom with an autistic child. She recently lost her job and is having a tuff time.
> 
> My desire to help my friends outweighs my checkbook. I decided to put my favorite saw up for a fundraiser. Here is the link when I completed the saw - http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=142517
> I will divide the money raised from this fundraiser between these two families the best I see fit. I will deeply miss this saw, but I believe it will bring a smile to the winners face, and the money raised I know will bring a smile to my friends faces. To me that's a win win situation.
> ...





parrisw said:


> If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.





DavesMower&Saw said:


> If you'd like a 3rd place prize I have a decent looking Homelite Zip I'd be willing to donate. It's complete and good shape, the outer part of the "muffler" was lost years ago, and one was fabricated up. Besides that it's a good clean saw, it's been sitting a while so I'll go through and do a full service on it before it leaves.





Jacob J. said:


> Ok guys- here's another prize for this fundraiser. Now before you guys look at the pics and go "Oh yeah, another ho-hum saw..." I have to tell you, this isn't an ordinary 257.
> 
> For starters, it has a new 262XP cylinder, piston, rings, and crank. It has a good used 262 ignition and flywheel. I went through this late last year and split the cases; it has new main bearings, seals, gaskets, and fuel system. However, it's not a 'true' 262 conversion because it still has the 257 carburetor and clutch. This saw has a lot of new parts and I have a lot of money and time invested in it. It comes with a nice 16" Windsor bar and two new Stihl 23RSK chains (It's set up for .325" because I don't have any 3/8" bars in this mount.) The Stihl 23RSK chain is the full-chisel, non safety chain.
> 
> The cylinder has some mild porting and port dressing inside and the piston has had some work. Needless to say, it runs fine. I think the winner will be happy with it. It does look good. The only thing this saw is missing is the brake band, so the chain brake does not work. The brake handle is new.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 7, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Wow.



Thats cool Thanks FHS.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Since we now have several items up* (Thank you guys) *, how about the first name Stihlboy draws gets the P62, and the next names get their choice, in order they were drawn. Sound OK to everybody?



Ya, that sounds good.


----------



## edisto (Dec 8, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> To maximize the contributions you should draw a percentage of the total contributions, 10, 25 or 50% of the total for the grand prize and award it to the person with the most duplicates. If duplicates are not found award the prize to the first name pulled. Throw the non winners back in the hat and go from there....and pull for choice of second prize on down.



Sort of like the million dollar glass of lemonade...you only have to sell one.

Your strategy only works for those that are donating solely for the prize, and has the potential to prevent those that only can afford a chance or 2 from donating. If you are interested in the prize, why buy a ticket if you know you can't compete? Lotteries and raffles work because everyone thinks they can win, even if their chances are vanishingly small. I know I run that pretty yellow saw in my mind before I go to sleep. Might run that 257 a night or 2 as well... 

That being said, it's pretty clear from this thread that the majority are contributing just to help out. Especially parrisw, Davesmowerandsaw, and JacobJ! There's got to be a special place in heaven with big trees and no fencing staples for you guys.


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 8, 2010)

Edisto said what I was thinking. Especially the part about no fence staples.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 8, 2010)

+1


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2010)

edisto said:


> Sort of like the million dollar glass of lemonade...you only have to sell one.
> 
> Your strategy only works for those that are donating solely for the prize, and has the potential to prevent those that only can afford a chance or 2 from donating. If you are interested in the prize, why buy a ticket if you know you can't compete? Lotteries and raffles work because everyone thinks they can win, even if their chances are vanishingly small. I know I run that pretty yellow saw in my mind before I go to sleep. Might run that 257 a night or 2 as well...
> 
> That being said, it's pretty clear from this thread that the majority are contributing just to help out. Especially parrisw, Davesmowerandsaw, and JacobJ! There's got to be a special place in heaven with big trees and no fencing staples for you guys.



*Well said !!*


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 8, 2010)

edisto said:


> There's got to be a special place in heaven with big trees and no fencing staples for you guys.


Nice !


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2010)

edisto said:


> I know I run that pretty yellow saw in my mind before I go to sleep. Might run that 257 a night or 2



Thinking of running my saw before you go to sleep is no different than thinking of my wife. :jawdrop:

:monkey:


 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey now.......opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Hey now.......opcorn:



Just having some fun with the thread. I have no preferance who get the saws, hope to get to run them at somone's GTG.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 8, 2010)

Naw Steven,I was just wondering why you were lusting after MY saw......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Naw Steven,I was just wondering why you were lusting after MY saw......



Several members have calmed the saw. (said while rubbing my lucky rabbits foot) This is the best thread on AS in a while. I hope they Make 3 grand before its over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2010)

Where are we at Stihlboy.


----------



## edisto (Dec 8, 2010)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thinking of running my saw before you go to sleep is no different than thinking of my wife.



What do you think I thought about before this thread got started?

No disrespect intended...just cuttin' up!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2010)

edisto said:


> What do you think I thought about before this thread got started?
> 
> No disrespect intended...just cuttin' up!



She even thought that was funny.


----------



## edisto (Dec 8, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> just an idea...perhaps a bad one.... (I get those sometimes)



Nothing wrong with ideas...especially when it comes to maximizing giving! All I saw was you trying to help the process out the best way you could. I was just offering my thoughts on the suggestion.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 8, 2010)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thinking of running my saw before you go to sleep is no different than thinking of my wife. :jawdrop:
> 
> :monkey:
> 
> ...



I did not realize that wives were eligible for donation. That could be a big money saver.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2010)

Rudedog said:


> I did not realize that wives were eligible for donation. That could be a big money saver.....



If we could win a new wife, I want out can't afford the one I have. :hmm3grin2orange:

Funny stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 8, 2010)

I know we went off topic a tad but, the more post count and thread views the more the thread will get attention. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 8, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Since we now have several items up* (Thank you guys) *, how about the first name Stihlboy draws gets the P62, and the next names get their choice, in order they were drawn. Sound OK to everybody?




That's a great idea. Works for me.




edisto said:


> Sort of like the million dollar glass of lemonade...you only have to sell one.
> 
> Your strategy only works for those that are donating solely for the prize, and has the potential to prevent those that only can afford a chance or 2 from donating. If you are interested in the prize, why buy a ticket if you know you can't compete? Lotteries and raffles work because everyone thinks they can win, even if their chances are vanishingly small. I know I run that pretty yellow saw in my mind before I go to sleep. Might run that 257 a night or 2 as well...
> 
> That being said, it's pretty clear from this thread that the majority are contributing just to help out. Especially parrisw, Davesmowerandsaw, and JacobJ! There's got to be a special place in heaven with big trees and no fencing staples for you guys.





8433jeff said:


> Edisto said what I was thinking. Especially the part about no fence staples.



I agree completely.


----------



## kam (Dec 8, 2010)

edisto said:


> There's got to be a special place in heaven with big trees and no fencing staples for you guys.




Quote of the year!!!!!


A second donation made ....pm coming


kam


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 8, 2010)

work saw collector said:


> where are we at stihlboy.


 :d


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 8, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> :d



check your visitor msg board and yes if i have pnemonia i cannot help it


----------



## MnSam (Dec 8, 2010)

Good grief what a show! I'm in.


----------



## Signoflife (Dec 8, 2010)

*Mo Money*

As many others have said this is a very kind and noble thing you gents are doing. Hats off to those who have donated the items and the money.

Donation and PM sent, thanks Steve.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 8, 2010)

i was in flint michigan today im currently driving past upper sandusky on route 23. yes i post while driving


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 8, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> yes i post while driving



Don't do that ! 
We don't want this thread to turn into: "He was doing a great thing here and he never got to see how it turned out." 
Be careful.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 8, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> Don't do that !
> We don't want this thread to turn into: "He was doing a great thing here and he never got to see how it turned out."
> Be careful.



*Amen !!*

Put the phone away boy,we don't need to read about you in the morning.


----------



## sawbid (Dec 8, 2010)

You all are truly inspiring…more than I have ever experienced in the Navy!! I wish more people in the world where like the folks here on AS! Donation sent! Please do not add me to the fundraiser. One team one fight!!! HOOYAH!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 8, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 8, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob

keep them coming guys!! 
$2,280


----------



## parrisw (Dec 8, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> keep them coming guys!!
> $2,280



Sweet! I guess I'm giving away a new bar too.


----------



## propliner (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow Ed, I just got wind of this raffle and I must say that I always thought you were a fantastic guy to deal with. Now I know what kind of person you are. That is a beautiful saw (I know, I own one myself) and is an amazing sacrifice for the betterment of others. You should be proud. I'm sending my donation right now. P.S., did I sell you that jug and piston?

Brendon.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 9, 2010)

WOW! This is a great idea and a great thread. I know what it's like to be out of work and not being able to keep a full time job. I know what it's like to be counting on the sale of a house and have it fall through! Times are tough all over!

That being said, I don't have any extra $$$$,,,, but I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval. 
This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.

So...keep those $10.00 entries coming!

The guys doing the drawing will decide what place this will be. 

Something like this would retail for $20.00- $60.00. FYI


----------



## edisto (Dec 9, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> That being said, I don't have any extra $$$$,,,, but I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval.



If I win I want you to make a sign that says "I hereby grant title and possession of my Jonsered 830 to Edisto".

Heck of a nice offer manyhobies!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 9, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> I don't have any extra $$$$,,,, but I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.



Nice !!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 9, 2010)

propliner said:


> P.S., did I sell you that jug and piston?
> 
> Brendon.


Thanks for the kind words Brendon. The piston, rings, bearings, seals etc. came from you. The jug I got elsewhere. I do still have an nos jug/piston from you though.



manyhobies said:


> I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval.
> This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.



That would be super cool!! A nice personal touch... 


*THANK YOU EVERYBODY FOR YOUR GENEROSITY*


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DSS (Dec 9, 2010)

BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPP...oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> WOW! This is a great idea and a great thread. I know what it's like to be out of work and not being able to keep a full time job. I know what it's like to be counting on the sale of a house and have it fall through! Times are tough all over!
> 
> That being said, I don't have any extra $$$$,,,, but I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval.
> This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.
> ...



Donation sent, PM sent, in your name.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 9, 2010)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Donation sent, PM sent, in your name.


Great idea !!!!!


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 9, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies

keep them coming guys!! 
$2,390


----------



## adkranger (Dec 9, 2010)

I'M IN!

My paypal was low, but had enough to pitch in a bit. Happy to do it. That should put it over $2400........only 600 to 3K!

Very good of you guys for doing this.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 9, 2010)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Donation sent, PM sent, in your name.



WoW! 

Thank you!

Dan


----------



## billmartin (Dec 9, 2010)

Just saw this thread:biggrinbounce2: 

I'll donate and pm as soon as I can. {can't remember my paypal info...) lol last time I used it was for scooterbums thread!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 9, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> What do we need to do to get out thread rating elevated?:hmm3grin2orange:


Click "Rate this thread" right below the page #s.

I'm looking forward to what you might put in. Every time I see these new items I want to put more $ in. 

Great job everyone !


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 9, 2010)

Thread rated, good idea.


----------



## adkranger (Dec 9, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> o.k. then.....lets pump it up! and thank you....! These folks are going through some very hard times. Unless you have your health you have nothing...been there..done that...
> 
> at one time I could not sit up and pick up a chainsaw......it happened in an instant...it could happen to you...



+1 The gent was selling his firewood stash with winter coming on! If that doesn't say something about their situation I don't know what does. Good thing they have a "son" like Arrowhead.........


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 10, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 (the guy who stayed in my tent in indiana at a gtg:hmm3grin2orange

keep them coming guys!! 
$2,420


----------



## lwhaples (Dec 10, 2010)

Great cause,lots of good people helping. Just doubled the donation.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## boda65 (Dec 10, 2010)

That sounds bad, Fred. C'mon, it was a separate room for pete's sake!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay.....we started out with a saw as the only prize.....how many prizes are we up to and what are they?

Dan



stihlboy said:


> to get in here is the link
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy
> 
> ...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2010)

Page 13 post #185 From freehandslabber.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pics*



Arrowhead said:


> Well guys, here's the deal. I have some friends that have fallen on very tough times. Bob and Kate are like parents to me. They were not able to have kids, they consider me a son. Over the years they have helped my family and I in many ways. Bob recently had major heart surgery and a pacemaker installed. Kate is diabetic and has other issues also. They are getting buried in medical bills and are having a very tough time. Bob already sold most of his possessions to raise money. Now it's come down to him selling some of his firewood that he heats the house with. (I can restore his pile easy enough.) Secondly we have another very good friend, a single mom with an autistic child. She recently lost her job and is having a tuff time.
> 
> My desire to help my friends outweighs my checkbook. I decided to put my favorite saw up for a fundraiser. Here is the link when I completed the saw - http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=142517
> I will divide the money raised from this fundraiser between these two families the best I see fit. I will deeply miss this saw, but I believe it will bring a smile to the winners face, and the money raised I know will bring a smile to my friends faces. To me that's a win win situation.
> ...







parrisw said:


> If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.






DavesMower&Saw said:


> If you'd like a 3rd place prize I have a decent looking Homelite Zip I'd be willing to donate. It's complete and good shape, the outer part of the "muffler" was lost years ago, and one was fabricated up. Besides that it's a good clean saw, it's been sitting a while so I'll go through and do a full service on it before it leaves.






Jacob J. said:


> Ok guys- here's another prize for this fundraiser. Now before you guys look at the pics and go "Oh yeah, another ho-hum saw..." I have to tell you, this isn't an ordinary 257.
> 
> For starters, it has a new 262XP cylinder, piston, rings, and crank. It has a good used 262 ignition and flywheel. I went through this late last year and split the cases; it has new main bearings, seals, gaskets, and fuel system. However, it's not a 'true' 262 conversion because it still has the 257 carburetor and clutch. This saw has a lot of new parts and I have a lot of money and time invested in it. It comes with a nice 16" Windsor bar and two new Stihl 23RSK chains (It's set up for .325" because I don't have any 3/8" bars in this mount.) The Stihl 23RSK chain is the full-chisel, non safety chain.
> 
> The cylinder has some mild porting and port dressing inside and the piston has had some work. Needless to say, it runs fine. I think the winner will be happy with it. It does look good. The only thing this saw is missing is the brake band, so the chain brake does not work. The brake handle is new.



Just bringing some of the info forward.


----------



## billmartin (Dec 10, 2010)

billmartin said:


> Just saw this thread:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> I'll donate and pm as soon as I can. {can't remember my paypal info...) lol last time I used it was for scooterbums thread!



HA! I remembered my password lol. Donation sent and pm to stihlboy. Thanks again for keeping track of this one too!

Bill


----------



## Roanoker494 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent a donation today, seems like everything is working out pretty good with the raffle. Good luck to all... Better luck to me.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 10, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494


keep them coming guys!! 
$2,550


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 10, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> to get in here is the link
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy
> 
> ...



would a part help on the drawing like a side bar cover for a mcculloch ?
or a parts saw help thats all i can do i want to help if possible and donating a part for a saw or part saw will mean alot cause it shows my heart let me know


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 11, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Well guys, here's the deal. I have some friends that have fallen on very tough times. Bob and Kate are like parents to me. They were not able to have kids, they consider me a son. Over the years they have helped my family and I in many ways. Bob recently had major heart surgery and a pacemaker installed. Kate is diabetic and has other issues also. They are getting buried in medical bills and are having a very tough time. Bob already sold most of his possessions to raise money. Now it's come down to him selling some of his firewood that he heats the house with. (I can restore his pile easy enough.) Secondly we have another very good friend, a single mom with an autistic child. She recently lost her job and is having a tuff time.
> 
> My desire to help my friends outweighs my checkbook. I decided to put my favorite saw up for a fundraiser. Here is the link when I completed the saw - http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=142517
> I will divide the money raised from this fundraiser between these two families the best I see fit. I will deeply miss this saw, but I believe it will bring a smile to the winners face, and the money raised I know will bring a smile to my friends faces. To me that's a win win situation.
> ...







parrisw said:


> If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.






DavesMower&Saw said:


> If you'd like a 3rd place prize I have a decent looking Homelite Zip I'd be willing to donate. It's complete and good shape, the outer part of the "muffler" was lost years ago, and one was fabricated up. Besides that it's a good clean saw, it's been sitting a while so I'll go through and do a full service on it before it leaves.






Jacob J. said:


> Ok guys- here's another prize for this fundraiser. Now before you guys look at the pics and go "Oh yeah, another ho-hum saw..." I have to tell you, this isn't an ordinary 257.
> 
> For starters, it has a new 262XP cylinder, piston, rings, and crank. It has a good used 262 ignition and flywheel. I went through this late last year and split the cases; it has new main bearings, seals, gaskets, and fuel system. However, it's not a 'true' 262 conversion because it still has the 257 carburetor and clutch. This saw has a lot of new parts and I have a lot of money and time invested in it. It comes with a nice 16" Windsor bar and two new Stihl 23RSK chains (It's set up for .325" because I don't have any 3/8" bars in this mount.) The Stihl 23RSK chain is the full-chisel, non safety chain.
> 
> The cylinder has some mild porting and port dressing inside and the piston has had some work. Needless to say, it runs fine. I think the winner will be happy with it. It does look good. The only thing this saw is missing is the brake band, so the chain brake does not work. The brake handle is new.





bump


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 11, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> bump



bump


----------



## atvguns (Dec 11, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump dang critters in the road


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 11, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses

keep them coming guys!! 
$2,550


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 12, 2010)

The Bride and I are in!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## edisto (Dec 12, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> ttt



Do sticky threads really need to be bumped? Just askin'...


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 12, 2010)

I was wonderin the same thing! :hmm3grin2orange:

I guess it would bring it to the top in a new threads search though.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 12, 2010)

edisto said:


> Do sticky threads really need to be bumped? Just askin'...





Hunt'n'photos said:


> I was wonderin the same thing! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> *I guess it would bring it to the top in a new threads search though*.



Yep, that is the only way I surf AS...I hang out in several forums as do several others...The only way to keep it at the top of the New Post search is to bump it...


----------



## edisto (Dec 12, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Yep, that is the only way I surf AS...I hang out in several forums as do several others...The only way to keep it at the top of the New Post search is to bump it...



Just checkin'! Carry on!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 12, 2010)

*Bumping stickies is like bumping........?*



edisto said:


> Do sticky threads really need to be bumped? Just askin'...



I think that's the whole reason they're made a sticky! They stay on top of the forum.

BTW....what does *ttt* mean?

Dan


----------



## DSS (Dec 12, 2010)

To The Top


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 12, 2010)

*Raffle saw in action*

Here's a short vid of the raffle saw:

[youtube_browser]h4SLyOZsn_c[/youtube_browser]


----------



## DSS (Dec 12, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Here's a short vid of the raffle saw:
> 
> [youtube_browser]h4SLyOZsn_c[/youtube_browser]



Oh, is that all. Heh heh heh....works good JJ, holy snit !


----------



## gmax (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow whoever wins than husky will be pleased


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Dec 12, 2010)

With Ed's saw, I would say keep that beaut saw or give it a rerun, but Jacobs Husky....well I dunno...I could do with one of those!


----------



## parrisw (Dec 12, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> With Ed's saw, I would say keep that beaut saw or give it a rerun, but Jacobs Husky....well I dunno...I could do with one of those!



You want one?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Dec 13, 2010)

parrisw said:


> You want one?



Yeah I need a small saw for around the house Will.


----------



## parrisw (Dec 13, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah I need a small saw for around the house Will.



Ya, I figured. I got a real nice 257 here. But not worth it to ship that sucker over there.


----------



## edisto (Dec 13, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> With Ed's saw, I would say keep that beaut saw or give it a rerun, but Jacobs Husky....well I dunno...I could do with one of those!



You said what I've been thinking.


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 13, 2010)

to the top


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 13, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude

keep them coming guys!!


----------



## litefoot (Dec 14, 2010)

Just sent a donation. How could I not? Just the finest bunch of gents (and ladies) anywhere to be found.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 14, 2010)

I told them I did something special for them, but did not tell what. I'm planning on having them over either this Friday or Saturday for dinner. Then I will show them the thread here. I can't wait!!  *Thanks Everybody!!*


----------



## DSS (Dec 14, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I told them I did something special for them, but did not tell what. I'm planning on having them over either this Friday or Saturday for dinner. Then I will show them the thread here. I can't wait!!  *Thanks Everybody!!*



Cool beans Ed....


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 14, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I told them I did something special for them, but did not tell what. I'm planning on having them over either this Friday or Saturday for dinner. Then I will show them the thread here. I can't wait!!  *Thanks Everybody!!*



You da man Ed. Whats for dinner?

Better be something good.



If I win you still keep that saw, already got a modded 257, not nearly as good as the one here, more XL-12's than I care to admit too, don't really need a zip. All is good, hope they have a great time at dinner.

If you take em out let us know the bill, we'll hook ya up.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Dec 14, 2010)

Sprintcar said:


> You da man Ed. Whats for dinner?
> 
> Better be something good.
> 
> ...



You can't have that 62 anyway. You already got a 655. One big inch Pioneer per person.


Bastard....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 14, 2010)

Sprintcar said:


> Whats for dinner?




Venison steaks, baked potato, green beans, and apple pie.


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 14, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Venison steaks, baked potato, green beans, and apple pie.



SWEET!

Hope they have a great time.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 14, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Venison steaks, baked potato, green beans, and apple pie.


Nice ! You gonna have $ there for them ? I really think that would be the icing on the cake. 
You can get the rest to them when we're done having fun with this. 
Are all 4 of them coming for dinner ? (Bob, Kate, Mom, child)


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 14, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> You can't have that 62 anyway. You already got a 655. One big inch Pioneer per person.
> 
> 
> Bastard....:hmm3grin2orange:



O.K., O.K., If I win I'll send it to Canada. Way my luck has been going I'll win the XL-12,which is O.K. by me and I'll end up sending the wrong saw and get the negative :censored::censored: repped outta me.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

P.S.

You da man Chris, don't care what Mastermoobs and Vanderlay say.

:deadhorse:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 14, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Venison steaks, baked potato, green beans, and apple pie.



Getting them over for dinner is the easy part. Convincing them to take that wad of cash will take some work.


----------



## DSS (Dec 14, 2010)

Sprintcar said:


> O.K., O.K., If I win I'll send it to Canada. Way my luck has been going I'll win the XL-12,which is O.K. by me and I'll end up sending the wrong saw and get the negative :censored::censored: repped outta me.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Getting them over for dinner is the easy part. Convincing them to take that wad of cash will take some work.



Tell them it's from a bunch of friends from all over the world.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 14, 2010)

Sprintcar said:


> Tell them it's from a bunch of friends from all over the world.



I tried to hit you and couldn't, maybe later.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 14, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> Nice ! You gonna have $ there for them ? I really think that would be the icing on the cake.
> You can get the rest to them when we're done having fun with this.
> Are all 4 of them coming for dinner ? (Bob, Kate, Mom, child)



Just having Bob and Kate over, they will be getting a larger percentage of the funds, I feel they need it more.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 14, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> Getting them over for dinner is the easy part. Convincing them to take that wad of cash will take some work.



I'm sure I will have to argue a little...


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> If you don't have your health you have nothing...


I've heard that so many times that I don't give it a 2nd thought.



Stephen C. said:


> I am just so happy to be sucking air nothing else matters.


It hit home when said that way. I really do need to take better care of myself.
Thanks for saying that.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 14, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot

keep them coming guys!!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> I still have a GasGas 250 XCR that I would like to ride again someday.


I'll be putting the Trelleborgs on my GasGas EC300 this week so I can ride Sunday. I hope to ride the Six Days of Michigan one of these years.
I sure hope you can get back on the bike some day.
I'm in decent shape. I race most of the year. I know the cigarettes will get me eventually, though. 

Back to the topic of this great post, and Merry Christmas all !


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> we have 10 inches of snow here and it is around 8 degrees....not very good weather for riding dirt bikes.......enjoy it while you can...


Rain/sleet Sunday, 2" of snow yesterday, PERFECT !!!!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 14, 2010)

I just donated again. I've been meaning to since the other guys added their prizes.
Great job guys !


----------



## adkranger (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> we have 10 inches of snow here and it is around 8 degrees....not very good weather for riding dirt bikes.......enjoy it while you can...
> 
> I think we are the only two people in the US who know what a GasGas is....
> 
> I like the GasGas a lot it is very light and flickable...



I know what a GasGas is, never had the pleasure though...  That Ktoom is sweet too. I have a 450exc sitting in my shop looking out at all the snow coming down. Have thought of getting one of those 2moto kits for snow play, pricey but boy it sure looks like fun.

I too hope you feel better to ride again. Nothing like a little quality time on a fun bike. I do many mental health rides after crappy days.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't visit the chainsaw forum much (I actually ended up here this time by a bad mouse click) and wanted to say what great guy Arrowhead must be. I can't donate unfortunately since I have a friend out of work too and all my good Samaritan money already went to her. Bought her a Christmas tree and called the electric company anonymously and put a $150 credit on her account.

good luck with the raffle,
Ian


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I told them I did something special for them, but did not tell what. I'm planning on having them over either this Friday or Saturday for dinner. Then I will show them the thread here. I can't wait!!  *Thanks Everybody!!*



I will be camping out in the bush, but I know where I can get reception in there up on this hill. Make sure you post how it went Ed as I will pop out on that hill and check it out mate.


----------



## adkranger (Dec 15, 2010)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I don't visit the chainsaw forum much (I actually ended up here this time by a bad mouse click) and wanted to say what great guy Arrowhead must be. I can't donate unfortunately since I have a friend out of work too and all my good Samaritan money already went to her. Bought her a Christmas tree and called the electric company anonymously and put a $150 credit on her account.
> 
> good luck with the raffle,
> Ian



That's what it's all about. Good on you too. We all need to take care of those in need close to us(either in our hearts or in our communities). I normally stick to local donations, but had a few spare $ rattling around in my PP and it sounded like a worthy cause.

I think if everyone did a little extra for those in need in their own communities it would make a huge difference in many lives.


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 15, 2010)

Come on boys, Ed is having them over for supper Friday or Saturday. Lets show them what good people do for good people. These folks need our help and Ed and Fred and all the folks that put up prizes need to be recognized.

Ed, tell them Merry Christmas, hope things get better and they will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Jerry

:yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 15, 2010)

How much are we up to now?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 15, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> we have 10 inches of snow here and it is around 8 degrees....not very good weather for riding dirt bikes.......enjoy it while you can...
> 
> I think we are the only two people in the US who know what a GasGas is....
> 
> I like the GasGas a lot it is very light and flickable.



Out here in Northern California, there's more than a few GasGas bikes running around. Had a *great* ATK/Husky/GasGas/VOR/TM dealer in Sonoma for years (Dan's MotoXotica). He has since moved to Vacaville. Loved the 'hand built' look of those GasGas bikes, but I could never pony up the $$$ for one. I'd drool over them when I was there getting parts for my old ATK....

Let's keep this thing going folks. I'm amazed by how much moolah we've gathered up already, despite the tough times we're all going through. Warms my heart.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 15, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Let's keep this thing going folks. I'm amazed by how much moolah we've gathered up already, despite the tough times we're all going through. Warms my heart.



I was just out running the 257 raffle saw and it's a real sweetie. I guess the new 162 thin-ring piston it has in it made a good runner in the 262 cylinder...


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 15, 2010)

$10 per shot at one of these and helping Arrowhead's friends ?
Get on it guys. Should be able to hit $3K before the weekend with the # of users we have here.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 15, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I was just out running the 257 raffle saw and it's a real sweetie. I guess the new 162 thin-ring piston it has in it made a good runner in the 262 cylinder...



That's awesome Jacob. You fellows that have donated saws and other items are showing the good side of humanity. It's easy to forget that there are good, decent people in the world afterall...


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 15, 2010)

I ran across the last of my Redwood burl belt buckles, nothing fancy, just a piece of wood that helps keep your pants up. I get $25-30 for them from tourists. I'd be happy to mail it out to a winner.

Poor pic, sorry.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 15, 2010)

That's some pretty burl. I'd like to have some drink coasters like that.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 15, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian

keep them coming guys!! 
$2700?

still waiting on some mailed in donations that are included in this total


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 15, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> That's some pretty burl. I'd like to have some drink coasters like that.



That is the last of that stuff, it's getting hard to find, it was part of a local bank sign. I have some curly grain that was milled just a few miles away.


----------



## OR-woodlot (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm in!!! Great cause, great saws and great people.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 15, 2010)

1st post is a donation ? Nice !!!
Welcome to AS.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 15, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> 1st post is a donation ? Nice !!!
> Welcome to AS.



I give him a nova for that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 15, 2010)

OR-woodlot said:


> I'm in!!! Great cause, great saws and great people.







Brian VT said:


> 1st post is a donation ? Nice !!!
> Welcome to AS.



I'll hit him tomorrow.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 15, 2010)

OR-woodlot said:


> I'm in!!! Great cause, great saws and great people.



I hope you win mine, that way I can just deliver instead of boxing it up and driving to "Goin' Postal."


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 15, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot

keep them coming guys!! 
$2720?

still waiting on some mailed in donations that are included in this total


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 15, 2010)

OR-woodlot said:


> I'm in!!! Great cause, great saws and great people.





Brian VT said:


> 1st post is a donation ? Nice !!!
> Welcome to AS.





RandyMac said:


> I give him a nova for that.



I hit him again.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 15, 2010)

Another Nova for the Newbie.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 15, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> I hit him again.



Me too! He's going to have 3+ novas before the nights is over!


----------



## parrisw (Dec 15, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Me too! He's going to have 3+ novas before the nights is over!



Yup, just hit him with a 4th.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 15, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I give him a nova for that.



I gave him two novas.


----------



## wendell (Dec 15, 2010)

And I gave him another!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 15, 2010)

Just gave him another nova myself


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 15, 2010)

donated again lets get that 3000 :chainsawguy:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 15, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I give him a nova for that.





Arrowhead said:


> I gave him two novas.





wendell said:


> And I gave him another!





blsnelling said:


> Just gave him another nova myself



I just gave him 3 more...:newbie:


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Yup, just hit him with a 4th.



One post, somebody give the man his eighth nova. Won't take much, I pushed him to the edge.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 15, 2010)

schmuck.k said:


> donated again lets get that 3000 :chainsawguy:



+1


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 16, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I was just out running the 257 raffle saw and it's a real sweetie. I guess the new 162 thin-ring piston it has in it made a good runner in the 262 cylinder...



Your such a tease.....


----------



## OR-woodlot (Dec 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the warm welcome. I have been lurking for the last couple weeks.Started as research for a new lighter saw and has progressed to wanting to port the old reliable 266 XP. I really enjoy the knowledge shared on this site.

Gary


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 16, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Your such a tease.....



Well maybe you will end up with a winning ticket...it would be a great partner to a warmed over 026...


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I give him a nova for that.





pioneerguy600 said:


> Another Nova for the Newbie.
> Pioneerguy600





Brian13 said:


> I hit him again.





manyhobies said:


> Me too! He's going to have 3+ novas before the nights is over!





parrisw said:


> Yup, just hit him with a 4th.





Arrowhead said:


> I gave him two novas.





wendell said:


> And I gave him another!





blsnelling said:


> Just gave him another nova myself





outdoorlivin247 said:


> I just gave him 3 more...:newbie:





8433jeff said:


> One post, somebody give the man his eighth nova. Won't take much, I pushed him to the edge.





That's just too funny. Just gave him another Nova myself. Think he's up to *TWELVE* already...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 16, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Well maybe you will end up with a winning ticket...it would be a great partner to a warmed over 026...



Well....that settles it, Im gonna have to buy another ticket....


----------



## DSS (Dec 16, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> That's just too funny. Just gave him another Nova myself. Think he's up to *TWELVE* already...:hmm3grin2orange:



I just hit him with number fifteen I think it was. He had a big day yesterday....


----------



## 8433jeff (Dec 16, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I just hit him with number fifteen I think it was. He had a big day yesterday....



What a rep HO! LOL


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2010)

Heavy hitters have been heavily hitting. Many novas for the man from Grass Pants Orygun.


----------



## belgian (Dec 16, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Since we now have several items up* (Thank you guys) *, how about the first name Stihlboy draws gets the P62, and the next names get their choice, in order they were drawn. Sound OK to everybody?




Pssssst Arrowhead, listen up.....can we swing a deal for my name coming up first (you know with a little help from an innocent man....)....As one poor guy from over the pond, that P62 would really look nice in my collection....hint, hint. If that's too risky for ya, can I have dibbs on that little hotrod from that Jacob guy.....that appears to be running really well, well, well....

You know I am always good for a couple of nice beers...just remember that when you are drawing those names, hehe...:stupid:

PS. Looks like your friends are going to get a nice Christmas present ! Well done.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 16, 2010)

ok, i missed something,what are all the raffle prizes now? i may to hit the button again.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 16, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> $10 per shot at one of these and helping Arrowhead's friends ?
> Get on it guys. Should be able to hit $3K before the weekend with the # of users we have here.



Here ya go.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 16, 2010)

Let's see $3K !!!!


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 16, 2010)

Alright boys! Time be running out, get your chance to own a piece of history or an orange hot rod.

Hopefully Ed will let us know how it goes tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm In, not much to spare but these folks need it more than we do and would like to help as much as I can.

This is really a great thing and please wish them all a Merry Christmas and best luck in 2011!

Ken


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 17, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Heavy hitters have been heavily hitting. Many novas for the man from Grass Pants Orygun.



Hey Randy;..must be sort of a record, two posts and 20 novas in less than a week!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 17, 2010)

No kiddin' Jerry, a mountain of rep.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 17, 2010)

And I thought I was doin good! :newbie:


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm too broke to pay attention, but I'm now in for $20.00.

Quick question...when I sent the PP payment I didn't get a box asking for additional information, like I usually do when I pay for something. Is that normal for fundraising, or did I miss something?

I'm not always the sharpest cutter in the chain...Chris J.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 17, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> I'm too broke to pay attention, but I'm now in for $20.00.
> 
> Quick question...when I sent the PP payment I didn't get a box asking for additional information, like I usually do when I pay for something. Is that normal for fundraising, or did I miss something?
> 
> I'm not always the sharpest cutter in the chain...Chris J.



After donating send Stihlboy a PM with your real name Paypal email name and user name here he will match them up for the drawing.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 17, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> when I sent the PP payment I didn't get a box asking for additional information...Is that normal for fundraising ?


Yup.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 17, 2010)

Work Saw Collector said:


> After donating send Stihlboy a PM with your real name Paypal email name and user name here he will match them up for the drawing.



Thank you, good sir .


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 17, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j

keep them coming guys!! 
$2900?

still waiting on some mailed in donations that are included in this total


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 17, 2010)

did we ever set a drawing time/date?


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 17, 2010)

Bob and Kate wanted me to tell everybody....*Thank You, and Bless you All!* I tried to get them to make a post themselves, but they were a little _emotional._


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 17, 2010)

jeepyfz450 said:


> did we ever set a drawing time/date?



New Years Day Evening. If that works out for Stihlboy, he will be drawing the names.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 17, 2010)

Very cool hope everything works out for them.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 17, 2010)

tis the season


----------



## DSS (Dec 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Bob and Kate wanted me to tell everybody....*Thank You, and Bless you All!* I tried to get them to make a post themselves, but they were a little _emotional._



This is all about you and them, my friend, not us.


We have ulterior motives...


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Bob and Kate wanted me to tell everybody....*Thank You, and Bless you All!* I tried to get them to make a post themselves, but they were a little _emotional._



You da man Ed. How was supper? I know you didn't cook it, so it musta been great!

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Bob and Kate wanted me to tell everybody....*Thank You, and Bless you All!* I tried to get them to make a post themselves, but they were a little _emotional._



Did they get some money for Christmas? Enquiring minds need to know.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 17, 2010)

Sprintcar said:


> You da man Ed. How was supper? I know you didn't cook it, so it musta been great!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


LOL... Dinner was great, I actually do most of the cooking in the house. 


pioneerguy600 said:


> Did they get some money for Christmas? Enquiring minds need to know.
> Pioneerguy600



I'm going to wait till it's over before I have Fred send the money. Them seeing this tonight just made their Christmas. My family insured they will have a good Christmas... gifts, food etc.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 17, 2010)

That's good that it really made them happy.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> LOL... Dinner was great, I actually do most of the cooking in the house.
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait till it's over before I have Fred send the money. Them seeing this tonight just made their Christmas. My family insured they will have a good Christmas... gifts, food etc.



Ok,.. good to know they have enough for Christmas and I commend you for making sure they have a nice Christmas.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 17, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> This is all about you and them, my friend, not us.



+2 
Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 17, 2010)

Things are pretty skinny around here but I just punched the button again.

Ya'll are doing good!!

Merry Christmas all !!!


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> LOL... Dinner was great, I actually do most of the cooking in the house.
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait till it's over before I have Fred send the money. Them seeing this tonight just made their Christmas. My family insured they will have a good Christmas... gifts, food etc.



Sweet! This has made my XMAS better.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 17, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba

keep them coming guys!! 
$2950?

still waiting on some mailed in donations that are included in this total


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 17, 2010)

$2,950 is the best you can do???? I just threw up another $30 for the cause and the fact that the p62 is AMAZING. Someone better pony up tonight with the other $20 so we can see 3,000.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 17, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> Someone better pony up tonight with the other $20 so we can see 3,000.


I did it !!!! $3K !!!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 17, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> $2,950 is the best you can do???? I just threw up another $30 for the cause and the fact that the p62 is AMAZING. Someone better pony up tonight with the other $20 so we can see 3,000.




*Well here's a challenge to those that can What's another 10 spot.*


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wanted to do all 50 but the old lady flipped ROFL. So I hear we did it????? Lets get a count


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 17, 2010)

$3,000

hmm 14 days left

think we can hit 4k?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 17, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> $3,000
> 
> hmm 14 days left
> 
> think we can hit 4k?



I would love to see $4,000 but maybe 3,500 is more realistic. If we can atleast hit the 3,500 i'll sneak a few more bucks in myself


----------



## little possum (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys rock!

Great to see there are still people in the world that care for others.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 18, 2010)

20 sent from trvrider...
Unbelieveable kindness and generosity shown here by Arrowhead! Least I could do in comparison to his generosity.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 18, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman

keep them coming guys!! 
$3020?

still waiting on some mailed in donations that are included in this total


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 18, 2010)

*$3,500.00?? You bet!!*

OK, I have four kids and Christmas here is a little lean this year. Even with that, the Good Lord saw fit to make sure I had just a little extra for emergencies. Here's another $20 for a good cause. Surely there are others here who can remember being down on your luck and somebody helping you out with something. Maybe your wife had somebody help her change a flat or someone simply told you there's more to life than money. Time for all of us to step up, show that we remember being helped and are the kind of people who still wave the flag, don't cuss in front of children and help each other out when there's a need.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 18, 2010)

There has been a heaping load of generosity shown on this thread so far and even though we have reached and surpassed the $3000. mark there is still time to take this to a higher level, I am very sure we could reach $3500 before this draw runs out of time if some of us can dig a little deeper for such a deserving cause.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 18, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman
diggers_dad

keep them coming guys!! 
$3040?

still waiting on some mailed in donations that are included in this total


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm just amazed at the out pouring of support from this group of people. I want to add a prize as well. I have a Stihl 290 to add to the list, only thing it needs is the top handle, maybe someone can donate one of those to the cause and make it a complete saw. I had resurrected this saw after someone ran over it w/ a backhoe, then I promptly backed part way over it breaking the top handle again. Good luck whoever gets it...I'm thinkin it's cursed...I'll get a picture posted tomorrow.


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 18, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm just amazed at the out pouring of support from this group of people. I want to add a prize as well. I have a Stihl 290 to add to the list, only thing it needs is the top handle, maybe someone can donate one of those to the cause and make it a complete saw. I had resurrected this saw after someone ran over it w/ a backhoe, then I promptly backed part way over it breaking the top handle again. Good luck whoever gets it...I'm thinkin it's cursed...I'll get a picture posted tomorrow.



I'll throw the top handle towards it.


----------



## lwhaples (Dec 18, 2010)

OK, three times in .Glad this is going so well.Tis the season!


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys im on the cell, i broke the usb modem by stepping on it. so yeah this sucks and now ill have to fork out $200 to get a new one


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is the 290 I'm donating for the cause...let's go guys I want to see 4K.













These pictures are before I backed part way over it. Sounds like Mike is going to throw in a top handle that will put her back into working order.


----------



## Stihlverado (Dec 19, 2010)

Pm sent hope it helps,It is truely awsome to see this kind of generosity and just glad to be able help out. 

And sorry to hear about the computer.


----------



## Busmech (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm in again


----------



## alaskanrocket (Dec 19, 2010)

Im in 3x too. Merry Christmas. Jess


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 19, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> Hey guys im on the cell, i broke the usb modem by stepping on it. so yeah this sucks and now ill have to fork out $200 to get a new one



Bummer! Have you looked on ebay for one?


----------



## Harzack223 (Dec 19, 2010)

In for a second time.


----------



## edisto (Dec 19, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> Hey guys im on the cell, i broke the usb modem by stepping on it. so yeah this sucks and now ill have to fork out $200 to get a new one



No good deed goes unpunished. Sorry for the bad luck stihlboy.


----------



## southbound (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm in...


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 19, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman
diggers_dad
Rafterman27
Stihlverado
alaskanrocket
southbound
keep them coming guys!! 
$3200?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 19, 2010)

We are getting there, great work Fred,..I will be in again before it`s over.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 19, 2010)

cool!


im amazed and proud to have joined a site of such amazing people.
you guys are awesome! simply awesome


----------



## propliner (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be in for more when my parts sell on Ebay...


----------



## Stihlverado (Dec 19, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> cool!
> 
> 
> im amazed and proud to have joined a site of such amazing people.
> you guys are awesome! simply awesome



:agree2: +1 :yourock:


----------



## Tpagel (Dec 20, 2010)

*OK Im in PM sent*

What a kind gesture from you all donating your prized saws 

Got my Christmas Shopping for the family done and can spare some for this very noble cause. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 20, 2010)

Alright boys, the 257/262 Raffle saw is winging its way to Ed as I type now. Ed is going to take possession of it and then send it on to the winner after the drawing. Whoever wins it, be assured, this is an angry little saw that likes to eat wood. It'll have some break-in time since I was only able to put about one hour run time on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Alright boys, the 257/262 Raffle saw is winging its way to Ed as I type now. Ed is going to take possession of it and then send it on to the winner after the drawing. Whoever wins it, be assured, this is an angry little saw that likes to eat wood. It'll have some break-in time since I was only able to put about one hour run time on it.



That is good news and a fine saw, you are to be admired for donating it for this worthy cause.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 20, 2010)

I am in for a second ticket!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 20, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Here is the 290 I'm donating for the cause...let's go guys I want to see 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks Rod... that's awesome!! :yourock:*


----------



## WVshooter (Dec 21, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> ...if they know Christ personally then this too shall pass...




^That sounds like a Mark Lowry video. For those of you who don't know him, he has spent time with the Gaither bunch, but is absolutely hilarious. Check him out on youtube or otherwise.


This is an absolutely fantastic outpouring on the part of the memebers here and those administering the event. It makes me smile to see all of this and reminds me that there are people out there who can do purely good things. Having worked around Fire/EMS/Law Enforcement for so long, you become calloused to helping people, as they frequently don't need it or don't appreciate it. It becomes "just a job." This, though, is truely what the Christmas spirit is about, whether you celebrate the holiday or not. It is a beautiful thing to see all of you reaching out to help someone you've never met or even heard of before this. 

I pray that God blesses each of you and your's this holiday season and throughout your lives.

“The King will reply, ‘Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.’" -Mathew 25:40


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 21, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Alright boys, the 257/262 Raffle saw is winging its way to Ed as I type now. Ed is going to take possession of it and then send it on to the winner after the drawing. Whoever wins it, be assured, this is an angry little saw that likes to eat wood. It'll have some break-in time since I was only able to put about one hour run time on it.



So what day did you say we were cutting wood Ed?...


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 21, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> So what day did you say we were cutting wood Ed?...



I'll let you know once it arrives.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 21, 2010)

Arrowhead, can you post a quick recap of this thread? what saws? the PP info? deadline? etc...


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 21, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman
diggers_dad
Rafterman27
Stihlverado
alaskanrocket
southbound
Tpagel
Wvshooter
mactodd
keep them coming guys!! 
$3280?


----------



## nmurph (Dec 21, 2010)

i'm in....great job for putting this on.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 21, 2010)

nmurph said:


> Arrowhead, can you post a quick recap of this thread? what saws? the PP info? deadline? etc...



The saws are the Pioneer P62, Homelite xl12, Homelite Zip, JJ's hotrod Husky, and a ms290. Others have offered parts, services, and other cool things. It's been kinda hard to keep track of whats been offered. The drawing will be the evening of New Years Day, if that works for Fred (Stihlboy). He will be drawing the names.


----------



## wendell (Dec 21, 2010)

No Wild Thing?!? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 21, 2010)

wendell said:


> No Wild Thing?!? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



OK, the winner could choose from the P62 or the Wild Thing.


----------



## wendell (Dec 21, 2010)

That would be a tough choice!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 22, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> OK, the winner could choose from the P62 or the Wild Thing.





wendell said:


> That would be a tough choice!



And to think if I won first prize I was gonna give it back to you...


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 22, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> OK, the winner could choose from the P62 or the Wild Thing.



Now yer talkin'! The donations will probably double, maybe even triple .


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 22, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm just amazed at the out pouring of support from this group of people. I want to add a prize as well. I have a Stihl 290 to add to the list, only thing it needs is the top handle, maybe someone can donate one of those to the cause and make it a complete saw. I had resurrected this saw after someone ran over it w/ a backhoe, then I promptly backed part way over it breaking the top handle again. Good luck whoever gets it...I'm thinkin it's cursed...I'll get a picture posted tomorrow.



The handle is in the mail.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 22, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> The handle is in the mail.


Nice job you two !

AS members, keep those $10 chances coming in ! You'll feel great and one of these gifts might end up at your house ! 
Spread the word to members in the other forums that might not be aware of this !
There's some other swag donated too, I think, that I couldn't find. Maybe the next guy that reads this entire thread and sees them can bring them up to the foreground ?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 22, 2010)

*Prize # X*

This is an example of what I'm offering as a prize #X (number to be determined). The only catch is that if it would make your mother blush, I'm not going to cut it.

I'm having trouble showing the PDF...so, lets see if it will show if clicked on.

BTW....MODS.....I'm not selling these so please don't send me the the band camp!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 22, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> This is an example of what I'm offering as a prize #X (number to be determined). The only catch is that if it would make your mother blush, I'm not going to cut it.


----------



## edisto (Dec 22, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> This is an example of what I'm offering as a prize #X (number to be determined). The only catch is that if it would make your mother blush, I'm not going to cut it.



I don't think I've ever seen my mother blush...


----------



## wendell (Dec 22, 2010)

edisto said:


> I don't think I've ever seen my mother blush...



With you as a son, I'm sure she got over it quickly! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2010)

edisto said:


> I don't think I've ever seen my mother blush...



Me either Ed. But my mother has made me blush a time or two. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 23, 2010)

I have completely missed this thread I would be glad to donate. Would someone hit me with the link?


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 23, 2010)

sent


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 23, 2010)

leeha said:


> donation sent.
> Arrowhead, your a kind man with excellent priorities.
> 
> 
> ...



+10


----------



## JJuday (Dec 23, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> I have completely missed this thread I would be glad to donate. Would someone hit me with the link?



I'm shocked you actually stepped out of the theology forum! Welcome to the Arboristsite.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 23, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> +10



I vaguely recall Lee saying he was happy to donate but didn't need any tickets for the raffle. Pretty sure he said I could have his tickets :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 23, 2010)

just found this thread, and money sent. If I win LOL please keep the saw, I have enough (I know, there are never enough) and you will need it to replenish a wood pile. Looks like a great saw and I'd love to have one, but I don't need it. I had to skip most of the thread because of little time, but I know there is a lot in here. The very best to you and those who are lucky enough to be your friends, thanks to all who are working on this. JR


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 23, 2010)

jra1100 said:


> The very best to you and those who are lucky enough to be your friends.... JR


Well said.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 23, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman
diggers_dad
Rafterman27
Stihlverado
alaskanrocket
southbound
Tpagel
Wvshooter
mactodd
beavis331
Jacob.J
mtngal23
banacanin
jra1100
wendell

keep them coming guys!! 
$3470?


----------



## wendell (Dec 23, 2010)

Finally got money in my Paypal account and I'm in.

Please let me win the Wild Thing, Please let me win the Wild Thing, Please let me win the Wild Thing, Please let me win the Wild Thing!


----------



## wendell (Dec 23, 2010)

If the total is right, we only need $30 more (after mine) to get to $3500 which would be really nice to do before Christmas. Hint, hint!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 23, 2010)

In for a third one.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 23, 2010)

$3,490


----------



## nmurph (Dec 23, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> $3,490



should be an even $3500 now.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Dec 24, 2010)

Put another $10 bucks to help out the folks. Giving this one to you lawnmowertech37. Merry Christmas and wish you a speedy recovery from your Phenomena.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 24, 2010)

Roanoker494 said:


> Put another $10 bucks to help out the folks. Giving this one to you lawnmowertech37. Merry Christmas and wish you a speedy recovery from your Phenomena.



Very nice... I gave ya 2 more rep novas.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman
diggers_dad
Rafterman27
Stihlverado
alaskanrocket
southbound
Tpagel
Wvshooter
mactodd
beavis331
Jacob.J
mtngal23
banacanin
jra1100
wendell
lawnmowertech37
keep them coming guys!! 
$3510?


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 24, 2010)

Good on you Calvin!


----------



## propliner (Dec 24, 2010)

My parts sold on Ebay, I'm in for some more. Merry Christmas,everyone.


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 24, 2010)

*Christmas Giving*

I figure there's no better time than today Christmas Eve Day to add another $10.00 to the fund.Merry Christmas to all of you,and good health in the year to come!
Lawrence


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 24, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> I figure there's no better time than today Christmas Eve Day to add another $10.00 to the fund.Merry Christmas to all of you,and good health in the year to come!
> Lawrence



Let's see some Christmas spirit here guys. 
Personally, I found a better time than today to donate more:
*I want the last 'ticket(s)' right before the drawing to even the amount up.*
Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 24, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> I want the last 'ticket(s)' right before the drawing to even the amount up.


...and so your tickets will be on top ! LOL


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> ...and so your tickets will be on top ! LOL



On top, at the bottom,..
Doesn't matter.
It's all good.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 24, 2010)

JJ's Husky arrived here today, in perfect condition. He will be out of town, so I will be shipping it to the winner. It's a very clean saw, with 2 chains! JJ, I think you forgot to put the clutch cover in the box, I triple checked all the packing and could not find it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 24, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> JJ's Husky arrived here today, in perfect condition. He will be out of town, so I will be shipping it to the winner. It's a very clean saw, with 2 chains! JJ, I think you forgot to put the clutch cover in the box, I triple checked all the packing and could not find it.



The clutch cover is arriving separately in another box. There wasn't room enough in that box with the bar...


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 24, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> The clutch cover is arriving separately in another box. There wasn't room enough in that box with the bar...



Good, I was worried it got lost.


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 24, 2010)

There is a huge upside to winning one of these saws. There are sooo many sweet pics of them in this thread, you won't have to take any pics yourself. Just photoshop yourself or some babe or whatever you're into in the photo and Viola!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 24, 2010)

mheim1 said:


> On top, at the bottom,..
> Doesn't matter.
> It's all good.



LOL I'll take my ticket from behind!


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 24, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> LOL I'll take my ticket from behind!


You weren't thinking when you posted that (I hope).


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 24, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> You weren't thinking again when you posted that (I hope).



ROFL It sounded OK before I typed it I guess :bang:


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 24, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> ROFL It sounded OK before I typed it I guess :bang:


Wheww. Had me worried for a bit. LOL


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey fred
I just put in another couple for me and one for my brother (Fatguy)

Marko Tesla:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 24, 2010)

*Sky High*

Where are we at now fellas? Last I heard shy of $3500.00.This will be a website/forum benchmark for fund raising to an absolute worthy cause like no other! I hope what Ed and Stihlboy and the rest of you have done will stand as a reflection of what kind of people hang out here.Amazing!
Lawrence


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks to the "Don't insult Any-one But Ljute" thread I found this Fund Raiser.

Incoming $$$'s

Merry Christmas my Friends!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 24, 2010)

I hit a few in this thread, good stuff guys.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman
diggers_dad
Rafterman27
Stihlverado
alaskanrocket
southbound
Tpagel
Wvshooter
mactodd
beavis331
Jacob.J
mtngal23
banacanin
jra1100
wendell
lawnmowertech37
mufflerbearing
keep them coming guys!! 
$3590?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2010)

Better check that total again Fred!!
Merry Christmas,
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2010)

$3,690


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> $3,690



Awesome!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Stihlverado (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy to be able to send a little more. Hope Everyone has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman
diggers_dad
Rafterman27
Stihlverado
alaskanrocket
southbound
Tpagel
Wvshooter
mactodd
beavis331
Jacob.J
mtngal23
banacanin
jra1100
wendell
lawnmowertech37
mufflerbearing
oldmar
logging22
keep them coming guys!! 
$3740?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 24, 2010)

Do I hear $4,000? before the night is over!

Way to go!


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2010)

$3,830


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 24, 2010)

You guys are amazing!


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 24, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Thanks to the "Don't insult Any-one But Ljute" thread I found this Fund Raiser.
> 
> Incoming $$$'s
> 
> Merry Christmas my Friends!


----------



## lcso10 (Dec 25, 2010)

I am in for some more. Merry CHRISTmas Everyone!!!


----------



## kam (Dec 25, 2010)

#3

Merry Christmas everyone

no pm...you already have my info.

.
.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everybody, especially to those this raffle is for!!!


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Dec 25, 2010)

I am in again. Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone gets what they were hoping for today! And for Bob and Kate and Ed's friend he is helping out  here's to getting back on your feet with the help of an incredible human being! 

Merry Christmas Ed!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hunt'n'photos said:


> I am in again. Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone gets what they were hoping for today!
> ...



merry Christmas to you too time alone no one to talk to is the only thing i have


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 25, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> merry Christmas to you too time alone no one to talk to is the only thing i have


.....


Roanoker494 said:


> Put another $10 bucks to help out the folks. Giving this one to you lawnmowertech37. Merry Christmas and wish you a speedy recovery from your Phenomena.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 25, 2010)

I just cried!




tears of joy 






we are at









$3,910


----------



## jockeydeuce (Dec 25, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> I just cried!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so close to $4K that I had to kick in another $20

Everyone here is amazing!!!!


----------



## Banacanin (Dec 25, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> I just cried!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We could not have done this without you. Once again you are helping out with this  Merry Christmas Fred


----------



## Stihlverado (Dec 25, 2010)

Hunt'n'photos said:


> I am in again. Merry Christmas everyone! Hope everyone gets what they were hoping for today! And for Bob and Kate and Ed's friend he is helping out  here's to getting back on your feet with the help of an incredible human being!
> 
> Merry Christmas Ed!



+1 :agree2:And rep on the way! :yourock::yourock:


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 25, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> I just cried!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:   
*Thanks Guys... Merry Christmas to everybody.*


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 25, 2010)

Tried to hit everyone on this thread with a little, REP, some I could, others ,well you know, got to spread it some. Awesome guys, just awesome!!

Pioneerguy600


----------



## nmurph (Dec 25, 2010)

kam said:


> #3
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> ...



are we supposed to PM when we enter???? i'm in twice and don't see my name on the list.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 25, 2010)

Yup!!
PM stihlboy


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 25, 2010)

its gotta be over 4000 by now


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 26, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> its gotta be over 4000 by now


Update, please !


----------



## kev1n (Dec 26, 2010)

*3X 4 me*

I hope everybody had a Merry Christmas, I just made another donation hopeing we reach 4000.00 by the days end. There's alot of great people on this site and I'm glad to help when I can.
kev1n


----------



## edisto (Dec 26, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> Update, please !



Easy now...it's the holidays, and the guy is doing this out of his own hide.

Although you did say please...


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 27, 2010)

$3,975


----------



## wendell (Dec 27, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> $3,975



$4,005


----------



## griffonks (Dec 27, 2010)

wendell said:


> $4,005



$4,025


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 27, 2010)

wendell said:


> $4,005




*Wendell needs rep!!*


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 27, 2010)

griffonks said:


> $4,025



*And griffonks* :jawdrop:


----------



## caleath (Dec 28, 2010)

4,045


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 28, 2010)

caleath said:


> 4,045



Good work!


----------



## wendell (Dec 28, 2010)

5 days, $500? Sounds like a great goal!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> *Wendell needs rep!!*



When I'm reloaded, I'll spread it in this thread. What a showing members have made in the last couple weeks.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 28, 2010)

Just got some rep out!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 28, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Just got some rep out!



I just did too, all five in this page. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beavis331 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just made another donation. Come on guys pony up. We are getting down to the last few days.


----------



## Madsaw (Dec 28, 2010)

Just gave Griffonks another nova. Somebody Hit Kev1n and Terry Landrum. I got them close but not over.
Bob


----------



## RBurtcher (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in X3 

Awesome thing to do Arrowhead. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 28, 2010)

wendell said:


> 5 days, $500? Sounds like a great goal!!



I will admit that when this thread first started that I thought reaching $4000. would quite a stretch, we have now surpased that goal and $4500 does look to be achieveable, what a great bunch of fellows habit this site, my hat is off to you all, good work and please keep it up.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just handed out 13 Novas to some deserving people...Will get some more of you tomorrow...


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 28, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Just handed out 13 Novas to some deserving people...Will get some more of you tomorrow...


hi Sean!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Dec 28, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> hi Sean!!!!!!



Hi, Nik...


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 28, 2010)

were doing so good that i am headed to paypal to do it again.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 28, 2010)

*Couldn't ask for a greater group of people !!!*

I'm in again.

Lets' go time is running out.


----------



## caleath (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks for all the rep guys...I would like to see 5,000 that would be awesome


----------



## Stihlverado (Dec 29, 2010)

I repped out in this thread too!!
And very worthy as well!!


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> I repped out in this thread too!!
> And very worthy as well!!


 
Done for the next 24 as well.

2 more days to go!
Can we make $4500?


----------



## jra1100 (Dec 29, 2010)

Do we have an update? I realize we are all busy this time of year, so no biggie. JR


----------



## HLC03 (Dec 29, 2010)

how does the drawing work? is stihlboy just going to pick a name out of a hat? 

how many winners will there be?

how many prizes does the winner receive is it all the stuff people have donated or a pick of 1 item from the list?

can i donate with a regular credit card at that link or do i have to sign up for a seperate paypal account?

how many days left to donate and have a chance to win?

if i where in and won i'd take the pioneer p62. 


thanks in advance,
adam


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 29, 2010)

I think you will have to create a Paypal account to donate with a credit card.
I think the drawing is Sat. night. You could mail a check to get there before then ?
I think the 1st name drawn gets the P62. Names drawn after that will have their choice of the other prizes. 
I think you can only win once.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 29, 2010)

HLC03 said:


> how does the drawing work? is stihlboy just going to pick a name out of a hat?
> 
> how many winners will there be?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Adam-

Fred (stihlboy) will be drawing names from a hat while riding a unicycle on a tightrope suspended over the Playboy Mansion. If he draws your name, and falls and lands in the heart-shaped hot tub, then you get the Pioneer P-62. If he draws your name and falls on one of the Playboy bunnies, then you get the Homelite Zip. If he's knocked off the tightrope by the Goodyear or Holden blimp, then you get the hotrod 257. The other prizes are doled out based on the type and severity of Fred's injuries.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 29, 2010)

JJ, I got the clutch cover yesterday.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 29, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> ...The other prizes are doled out based on the type and severity of Fred's injuries.


LMAO !


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 29, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Hi Adam-
> 
> Fred (stihlboy) will be drawing names from a hat while riding a unicycle on a tightrope suspended over the Playboy Mansion. If he draws your name, and falls and lands in the heart-shaped hot tub, then you get the Pioneer P-62. If he draws your name and falls on one of the Playboy bunnies, then you get the Homelite Zip. If he's knocked off the tightrope by the Goodyear or Holden blimp, then you get the hotrod 257. The other prizes are doled out based on the type and severity of Fred's injuries.


 
There will be video ,right JJ?


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 29, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Hi Adam-
> 
> Fred (stihlboy) will be drawing names from a hat while riding a unicycle on a tightrope suspended over the Playboy Mansion. If he draws your name, and falls and lands in the heart-shaped hot tub, then you get the Pioneer P-62. If he draws your name and falls on one of the Playboy bunnies, then you get the Homelite Zip. If he's knocked off the tightrope by the Goodyear or Holden blimp, then you get the hotrod 257. The other prizes are doled out based on the type and severity of Fred's injuries.


 
I volunteer to go to the Playboy Mansion to ensure that everything is on the up-and-up. It is a sacrifice that I am willing to make for the integrity of ArboristSite .


----------



## Stihlverado (Dec 29, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Hi Adam-
> 
> Fred (stihlboy) will be drawing names from a hat while riding a unicycle on a tightrope suspended over the Playboy Mansion. If he draws your name, and falls and lands in the heart-shaped hot tub, then you get the Pioneer P-62. If he draws your name and falls on one of the Playboy bunnies, then you get the Homelite Zip. If he's knocked off the tightrope by the Goodyear or Holden blimp, then you get the hotrod 257. The other prizes are doled out based on the type and severity of Fred's injuries.


 


Chris J. said:


> I volunteer to go to the Playboy Mansion to ensure that everything is on the up-and-up. It is a sacrifice that I am willing to make for the integrity of ArboristSite .


 
What channel will this be broadcast on? I may have to miss SS's nightly show for that one!!
Let me know when you head that way Chris, We can carpool (except Ive got a truck) becouse Ive never seen anyone ride a unicycle. :monkey:


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 29, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> What channel will this be broadcast on? I may have to miss SS's nightly show for that one!!
> Let me know when you head that way Chris, We can carpool (except Ive got a truck) *becouse Ive never seen anyone ride a unicycle*. :monkey:



Sounds good to me, although it wouldn't be the unicycle that would get my attention .


----------



## diggers_dad (Dec 29, 2010)

*In again!*

I'm in x3. $5,000 is possible!


----------



## nmurph (Dec 29, 2010)

can we get an updated list of contributors? i have donated x's 2 and pm stihlboy without any response. to top it off, i can't get to any of my old received or sent PM's.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 29, 2010)

nmurph said:


> can we get an updated list of contributors? i have donated x's 2 and pm stihlboy without any response. to top it off, i can't get to any of my old received or sent PM's.


 
Try clicking on," settings or notifications," at the very top of the home page.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 29, 2010)

HLC03 said:


> how does the drawing work? is stihlboy just going to pick a name out of a hat?
> 
> how many winners will there be?
> 
> ...


 

Phew!! I was worried that we wouldn't find anyone interested the P62. 

Do you perhaps know 08f150?


----------



## Roanoker494 (Dec 29, 2010)

Chris J. said:


> Sounds good to me, although it wouldn't be the unicycle that would get my attention .


 
Poor Fred is going to be drowning in a heart shaped hot tub, with broken legs, and everyone is going to be busy chasing "bunnies" around.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Phew!! I was worried that we wouldn't find anyone interested the P62.
> 
> Do you perhaps know 08f150?


 
I reckon I would take that P62 if I had too......


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Phew!! I was worried that we wouldn't find anyone interested the P62.
> 
> Do you perhaps know 08f150?


LMAO ! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## edisto (Dec 29, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Hi Adam-
> 
> Fred (stihlboy) will be drawing names from a hat while riding a unicycle on a tightrope suspended over the Playboy Mansion. If he draws your name, and falls and lands in the heart-shaped hot tub, then you get the Pioneer P-62. If he draws your name and falls on one of the Playboy bunnies, then you get the Homelite Zip. If he's knocked off the tightrope by the Goodyear or Holden blimp, then you get the hotrod 257. The other prizes are doled out based on the type and severity of Fred's injuries.


 
How much do I have to donate to get _into_ the hat?


----------



## beavis331 (Dec 29, 2010)

edisto said:


> How much do I have to donate to get _into_ the hat?


 
Its $10 a pop.


----------



## edisto (Dec 30, 2010)

beavis331 said:


> Its $10 a pop.


 
I have tickets...I want to physically be in the hat, and dropped in the vicinity of the bunnies.


----------



## beavis331 (Dec 30, 2010)

edisto said:


> I have tickets...I want to physically be in the hat, and dropped in the vicinity of the bunnies.


 
Oh we got us a stowaway!


----------



## Tpagel (Dec 30, 2010)

*In again*

OK, I want in again hope to help meet the goals... 5K?

...and the 257 would be OK too 

Cause I didnt get the YUGO Underfolder AK for Christmas

pm sent


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 30, 2010)

When is the final day for donating?


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 30, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> When is the final day for donating?


 
I'm not sure how much time Fred needs to prepare the tickets.  If your using paypal, I would say by 3pm Jan 1st?? Hopefully Fred will chime in. It's totally up to him, whatever is the easiest for him.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 30, 2010)

peek a boo!


whenever on saturday is fine for me, 

i need to catch up on the list


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks!! Trying to see if I can sneak another in under the radar, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 30, 2010)

to get in here is the link

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=yqx492ax5vaqy

here is the list so far

pioneerguy600
jimm
bobwright
mdavlee
steve nw wi
leeha
lwhaples
mastermind7864
mruppe
kam
jeepfz450
sprintcar
walt41
tlandrum2002
gorving
c4f 
aussie1
stinkbait
brian13
diggersdad
wildman1024
daddy66
modifiedmark
jacob j
blsnelling
tomdcoker
gmax
oscar4883
super3
rudedog
lwn9186
petesoldsaw
atpchas
stihl-pioneer
brianvt
tonym
atvguns
thieroff
schmuck.k
caleath
outdoorlivin247
steve1
zombiechopper
nmman
wigglesworth
parrisw
john inglis
rarefish383
barneyrb
busmech
keen
art3312
01cummins
freehandslabber
kev1n
hunt'n'photos
jeff villwock
mheim1
fatguy
wkendlumberjak
nardoo
jockeydeuce
andyshine77
mr. Bow saw
work saw collector
jmeritt
stephen.c
mike311
thorcw
pastryguyhawii
longwood
redlinefever
scooterbum
cat-face-timber
kingdavey
burvol
randymac
edisto
srcarr52
harzack223
bigblockburris
ray benson
saw.dr
eccentric
psj/wi
moparman
Jpeterson09
cbfarmall
Signoflife
Mnsam
Bigbadbob
rut
lsco10
Madsaw
tallfarmboy
manyhobies
adkranger
propliner
boda 65 
jjuday
billmartin
Roanoker494
HOSS
teddy.scout and misses
54stude
Litefoot
Haywire haywood
Belgian
OR-woodlot
k.c
Chris.j
mweba
bowtechmadman
diggers_dad
Rafterman27
Stihlverado
alaskanrocket
southbound
Tpagel
Wvshooter
mactodd
beavis331
Jacob.J
mtngal23
banacanin
jra1100
wendell
lawnmowertech37
mufflerbearing
oldmar
logging22
griffonks
RBurtcher
TPagel
NMurph


keep them coming guys!! 
$4,150


----------



## nmurph (Dec 30, 2010)

stilll don't see my name... should be in for 2 tickets.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 30, 2010)

nmurph said he donated


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 30, 2010)

nmurph said:


> stilll don't see my name... should be in for 2 tickets.


 
you beat me to it.


----------



## Saucy (Dec 30, 2010)

*Im in to help!*

Nice work putting this together!

Community is often harder to find in our 'busy' lives but I like the community that is converged here on this site! Who would have thought chainsaws and the internet?


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 30, 2010)

this fundraiser has been bad luck for me,

first i broke the internet to the computer, 

last night i wrecked my truck

broke off a $1200 front bumper


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 30, 2010)

Gheeeesssshhhh, Fred ,...we are going to have to start a fundraiser for you when this is over. Bad luck certainly following you around.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## nmurph (Dec 30, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Gheeeesssshhhh, Fred ,...we are going to have to start a fundraiser for you when this is over. Bad luck certainly following you around.
> 
> Pioneerguy600


 
sorry fred, but i am afraid i tore up my PP with the last two hits!!!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 31, 2010)

So when do I get my P62??? :monkey:


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 31, 2010)

*stihlboy and Arrowhead*

Fred sorry to hear of the bad luck that has come your way recently!I heard once that there is no such think as luck,you make your luck.Well AS brother you should have plenty of good luck in the upcoming year as you I think have made good luck for all that you are doing in this endeavour.All the best to you in the New Year! Health and Happiness.I am sure others feel the same way.
Lawrence

Ed, All the best Health and Happiness to you as well, for the very kind thing you have set up here on AS.May life be good to you AS brother and hope the same for your friends and family!
Lawrence


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 31, 2010)

What time is the drawing?


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 31, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> What time is the drawing?


Midnight ??!!! 
All our wives will love it when we run away from the party at 11:55 to watch for the results of a chainsaw drawing. LOL !
Actually, I think it's tomorrow night.


----------



## Arrowhead (Dec 31, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> What time is the drawing?


 
Tomorrow evening. The time is 100% up to Fred. I would say between 7-10 central if that works for him.


----------



## lwhaples (Dec 31, 2010)

Getting closer,in 4x. Hope all works well for those in need.


----------



## Sprintcar (Dec 31, 2010)

What are we drawing for again? Case of beer, fifth, need to send that to Neal down in GA after what he's going through.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 31, 2010)

had a merlot/oxy-c cocktail this afternoon.......no pain, no pain.


----------



## wendell (Dec 31, 2010)

nmurph said:


> had a merlot/oxy-c cocktail this afternoon.......no pain, no pain.


 
I hope you are kidding.

If you are not, be very, very careful.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 31, 2010)

I ran out of rep in this thread.


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 31, 2010)

*25da saw donated*

ok guys. to respect bobs wishes about this saw i am going to donate it to the raffle and hopfully is will raise a few more dollars. The info is in the poulan thread and also in the chainsaw threads under 25da saw running. Any questions about it let me know. but the short of it is i traded a man for some hickory. it hadn't been running for about 15 years. was his dads. I fixed it and tried to give it back together but he said to keep it or find a good home for it. he said he would never use it. so i am donating it for this cause.
Here is the pic of it


----------



## nmurph (Dec 31, 2010)

wendell said:


> I hope you are kidding.
> 
> If you are not, be very, very careful.


 
nope, not kidding. i needed it today.....what i really needed was a morphine button....much better this evening.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 1, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> ok guys. to respect bobs wishes about this saw i am going to donate it to the raffle and hopfully is will raise a few more dollars. The info is in the poulan thread and also in the chainsaw threads under 25da saw running. Any questions about it let me know. but the short of it is i traded a man for some hickory. it hadn't been running for about 15 years. was his dads. I fixed it and tried to give it back together but he said to keep it or find a good home for it. he said he would never use it. so i am donating it for this cause.
> Here is the pic of it


 
Very nice of you!! I hear those made good power for their size. *Thank You!*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 1, 2011)

Hay Fred where we at on the total? No hurry after you get over your head hurting from last nights partying. :hmm3grin2orange:

Last day Gentlemen better get in now.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 1, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Very nice of you!! I hear those made good power for their size. *Thank You!*


 
YW. i know it is the very last minute


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey ED! might we extend this until monday? i have family over today for our christmas.
im off on monday so i can get this all done


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 1, 2011)

$4200


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 1, 2011)

Well Freddy has a hote date today, and he don't want to show us his picture

Just teasing, you did a lot of work on this one already and you aint asking for much.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 1, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Well Freddy has a hote date today, and he don't want to show us his picture
> 
> Just teasing, you did a lot of work on this one already and you aint asking for much.



I'll back that.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 1, 2011)

I don`t much think anyone would mind it taking a few extra days, would not be right to ask you to blow off your family to do it. The ultimate goal was to help someone else out with some money, which has been done. We can deal with all the "paperwork" when ever you have the time. BTW I am very impressed with how much money was raised. This has really made some of us "step back" and realize our own problems are not so bad. The money that has been raised here would pay off everything I owe and buy me a new saw...... Wish I could REP everyone a hundred times over for digging so deep.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 1, 2011)

if 1 of you would let me know who gets the poulan 25da. Or have them contact me just in case i end up missing it so i can get it out to them right away.
thanks


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 1, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> Hey ED! might we extend this until monday? i have family over today for our christmas.
> im off on monday so i can get this all done


 
Absolutely. Enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 1, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> Hey ED! might we extend this until monday? i have family over today for our christmas.
> im off on monday so i can get this all done


 

By all means enjoy the holiday. As others have said you and arrow have done all this and you both deserve a chance to have a good time also. Thanks to you both for allowing the AS family a chance to help others less fortunate than we this holiday season, and thanks to all the AS members who participated. JR


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 1, 2011)

hey guys i just found out that a nintend0 wii can get our wifi signal and i can get on AS!!
.... im posting from it now lol




but man the ads are a pain they take up alot of room but oh well


----------



## adkranger (Jan 1, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> hey guys i just found out that a ######## wii can get our wifi signal and i can get on AS!!
> .... im posting from it now lol
> 
> 
> ...


 
Posting on a Wii, that's gotta be an AS first.

Enjoy your family time Fred. Merry Christmas and Happy Year to all.

This is a very cool thing, showed the wife last week and she thought so too. Had to show her that not ALL my time here is wasted..........


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 2, 2011)

adkranger said:


> Posting on a Wii, that's gotta be an AS first.
> 
> Enjoy your family time Fred. Merry Christmas and Happy Year to all.
> 
> This is a very cool thing, showed the wife last week and she thought so too. Had to show her that not ALL my time here is wasted..........


 
not a first, but after you do it once, you won't want to again, too hard to type....


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 2, 2011)

adkranger said:


> Posting on a Wii, that's gotta be an AS first.
> 
> Enjoy your family time Fred. Merry Christmas and Happy Year to all.
> 
> This is a very cool thing, showed the wife last week and she thought so too. Had to show her that not ALL my time here is wasted..........


 
Nope, not a first....


----------



## adkranger (Jan 2, 2011)

I stand corrected....:censored:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 2, 2011)

Did I win?...:chainsawguy:


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 2, 2011)

you can hook a wireless usb keyboard up to the back. 

I want to donate a hooker and a bottle of liquor, but I can't part with neither.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 2, 2011)

No the drawing is tomorrow. The suspense is killer huh?


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 2, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Did I win?...:chainsawguy:


 
Nah... They've been trying to get ahold of me but I've been busy. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 2, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> I want to donate a hooker and a bottle of liquor, but I can't part with neither.


 Too hard to box those hookers up anyway. I forgot the air holes the last time I shipped one, what a mess that turned out to be. Customs is also a issue.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 2, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Too hard to box those hookers up anyway. I forgot the air holes the last time I shipped one, what a mess that turned out to be. Customs is also a issue.


 
tough break, could you sell her for parts?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 2, 2011)

adkranger said:


> I stand corrected....:censored:


 
ok, its the first this year ;-) probably the first post using a 50'' HD screen lol


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 2, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> ok, its the first this year ;-) probably the first post using a 50'' HD screen lol


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2011)

So what time is the drawing going to be?


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> tough break, could you sell her for parts?


 
hooker parts are worn out and unusable:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Fred,

Lets get an update when you can.

Thanks!


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 3, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> hooker parts are worn out and unusable:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Not even referbable?!?!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2011)

Up and at 'em Fred!


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Fred,
as mentioned earlier, please let me know how many "last tickets" there will be to even it out.
Thanks.


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 3, 2011)

mheim1 said:


> Fred,
> as mentioned earlier, please let me know how many "last tickets" there will be to even it out.
> Thanks.


 
:agree2: Whats it up to, and are you still taking donations and for how long?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 3, 2011)

I been having problems getting logged in today... whenever you are ready Fred, draw the names.


----------



## caleath (Jan 3, 2011)

Let her rip potato chip


----------



## atvguns (Jan 3, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it me, or is this site sloooow tonight? Trying to jump around treads, it's taking forever.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like the stands are startin' to fill up.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 3, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> Looks like the stands are startin' to fill up.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


 
You can just PM me about my new saw...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 3, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Is it me, or is this site sloooow tonight? Trying to jump around treads, it's taking forever.


It's not just you.
Sucks that it's like this on your big night !


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Is it me, or is this site sloooow tonight? Trying to jump around treads, it's taking forever.


 
yep,,its slow tonight
COME ON WE WANT NAMES. and the winner of the brand new ms-660 is o8f150:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:.. i wish:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 1steve (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope you win 08F150


----------



## 1steve (Jan 3, 2011)

To be honest i think everyone that helped in this wonderful fundraiser has won already.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 3, 2011)

Stihlverado said:


> You can just PM me about my new saw...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
don't worry I will PM you about *MY* new saw and if you are really nice I will let you run it at the GTG:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 3, 2011)

atvguns said:


> don't worry I will PM you about *MY* new saw and if you are really nice I will let you run it at the GTG:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now thats a friend!!


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

1steve said:


> I hope you win 08F150


 
with my luck i might a poulan wild thing:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 3, 2011)

' evnin' gentlemen, good luck to all


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I been having problems getting logged in today... whenever you are ready Fred, draw the names.


 
ok having issues getting the names done, it may be a little bit...


----------



## 1steve (Jan 3, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> with my luck i might a poulan wild thing:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Step above an Echo?:hmm3grin2orange: j/k


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> ok having issues getting the names done, it may be a little bit...


 
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

1steve said:


> Step above an Echo?:hmm3grin2orange: j/k


 
dang it now. I was told they was about equal. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 3, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> ok having issues getting the names done, it may be a little bit...


 
Thats good because I have a little bit. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2011)

1steve said:


> Step above an Echo?:hmm3grin2orange: j/k


 
i was thinking it was a step below:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1steve (Jan 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i was thinking it was a step below:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That is possible or on the same step?


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 3, 2011)

1steve said:


> That is possible or on the same step?


 
How many risers are there in these "stairs" so I can visualize this scale better. 3?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 1steve (Jan 3, 2011)

Stihlverado said:


> How many risers are there in these "stairs" so I can visualize this scale better. 3?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yep 3, need another saw.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 3, 2011)

20 memebrs and 5 guests...glad to see that I'm not the only one checking for the results.

Gary Kubiak kept his job today, so maybe being in Houston will bring me luck :biggrinbounce2:. Seriously, I hope the saws go to some deserving ASers!


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 3, 2011)

1steve said:


> Yep 3, need another saw.


 
I seen Lamborghini made an electric one...


----------



## 1steve (Jan 3, 2011)

[/IMG]


Stihlverado said:


> I seen Lamborghini made an electric one...


 
200 bucks


----------



## caleath (Jan 3, 2011)

Well???????????


----------



## 1steve (Jan 3, 2011)

caleath said:


> Well???????????



deep subject


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 3, 2011)

1steve said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 200 bucks


 
Yep! Thats the one!


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay the first item up for auction is Pain Cow's MS390. Gentlemen please start the bidding.

We have an anonymous caller on the line who is offering two pissin rings and a $3 gift card


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Okay the first item up for auction is Pain Cow's MS390. Gentlemen please start the bidding.
> 
> We have an anonymous caller on the line who is offering two pissin rings and a $3 gift card


 
i'll offer poulan 3314 and a $10 card:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Jan 3, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Okay the first item up for auction is Pain Cow's MS390. Gentlemen please start the bidding.
> 
> We have an anonymous caller on the line who is offering two pissin rings and a $3 gift card


 
ARRRRRRGH....Did anybody clean the juicylube off of it?????


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2011)

OK Fred. Don't make me come over there and pull my own name. You've got 2 hours and one minute


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 3, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Okay the first item up for auction is Pain Cow's MS390. Gentlemen please start the bidding.
> 
> We have an anonymous caller on the line who is offering two pissin rings and a $3 gift card


 


o8f150 said:


> i'll offer poulan 3314 and a $10 card:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ill up the bid to a scored wildthing P/C and a used $25 international phone card!


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 3, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Okay the first item up for auction is Pain Cow's MS390. Gentlemen please start the bidding.
> 
> We have an anonymous caller on the line who is offering two pissin rings and a $3 gift card


 
I will match that and raise a half pack of gum, the big pack, and a signed picture of myself.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 3, 2011)

do those pissin' rings make me look FAT?


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I will match that and raise a half pack of gum, the big pack, and a signed picture of myself.


 
as long as the pic isn't of you naked:hmm3grin2orange:
ok. I will go higher. i will add another poulan parts saw


----------



## caleath (Jan 3, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I will match that and raise a half pack of gum, the big pack, and a signed picture of myself.


 
as long as the gum isnt chewed and the picture is one of you cutting wood in the outfit you described earlier .


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> do those pissin' rings make me look FAT?


 
yep:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 3, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Okay the first item up for auction is Pain Cow's MS390. Gentlemen please start the bidding.
> 
> We have an anonymous caller on the line who is offering two pissin rings and a $3 gift card


 


o8f150 said:


> i'll offer poulan 3314 and a $10 card:hmm3grin2orange:


 


daddy66 said:


> ARRRRRRGH....Did anybody clean the juicylube off of it?????


 
In addition to these offers Shat the Deere is on the line to tell us that that we are still chainsaw Homos. Globotree is now on line two to say thats okay and that he still accepts us. Olyman called, but no one knows what the #### he was saying. We also have Jimmy R sending a fax in about Tolstoy. We are having a hell of a night as this auction and draw crawl forward. Someone please call Yoop and tell him we need more refreshments. o8 it looks like Pain Farts saw is yours.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 3, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> I will match that and raise a half pack of gum, the big pack, and a signed picture of myself.


 
I can't afford to run with the high rollers in this thread. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

banacanin said:


> in addition to these offers shat the deere is on the line to tell us that that we are still chainsaw homos. Globotree is now on line two to say thats okay and that he still accepts us. Olyman called, but no one knows what the #### he was saying. We also have jimmy r sending a fax in about tolstoy. We are having a hell of a night as this auction and draw crawl forward. Someone please call yoop and tell him we need more refreshments. O8 it looks like pain farts saw is yours.


 
woooooooooooohooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSS (Jan 3, 2011)

Step aside children. I see your pissin rings and raise you one hell of a nice refridgerator box, seven used banjo strings and a two ply rubber chicken complete with instructions.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 3, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Step aside children. I see your pissin rings and raise you one hell of a nice refridgerator box, seven used banjo strings and a two ply rubber chicken complete with instructions.


 
ok,,I fold, i can't top that


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 3, 2011)

I gotta get some sleep.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 3, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> as long as the pic isn't of you naked:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Trust me, no one wants to see that.....


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 3, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Step aside children. I see your pissin rings and raise you one hell of a nice refridgerator box, seven used banjo strings and a two ply rubber chicken complete with instructions.


 
are the instructions en Francais or in English?


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 3, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> are the instructions en Francais or in English?


 
Francais and they come with a white flag included


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 3, 2011)

excellent, everyone knows the best rubber poultry is made by the French


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 3, 2011)

caleath said:


> as long as the gum isnt chewed and the picture is one of you cutting wood in the outfit you described earlier .


 
Good eye, I did not mention which half of pack i would give you. The picture will probably turn out something like this:
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n1JD7VEqQM4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n1JD7VEqQM4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Fred do you have it figured out yet


----------



## caleath (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess I will just go to bed..hopefully we will have a winner soon


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 3, 2011)

Heeeyyy....... What happened to the tightrope over the Playboy mansion? Bring on the ladies!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 3, 2011)

caleath said:


> I guess I will just go to bed..hopefully we will have a winner soon


 
Me too, good luck eveyone and best wishes for the family the money went to.


----------



## DSS (Jan 3, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> excellent, everyone knows the best rubber poultry is made by the French


 

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000205B3.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 3, 2011)

caleath said:


> I guess I will just go to bed..hopefully we will have a winner soon


 
Your wife must be a lucky girl!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2011)

thers an apb out for fred any body know his location,hes got the booty and needs to hand it over lol


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 3, 2011)

hey guys, im not able to get them all done tonight ill get it all finished tomorrow after work.

there is more names than i anticipated.

but im calling it a night on the name cards

will continue after work tomorrow night


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 3, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> hey guys, im not able to get them all done tonight ill get it all finished tomorrow after work.
> 
> there is more names than i anticipated.
> 
> ...


 
Okie dookey, don't see those words spelled out often enough... Be back tomorrow evening


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 3, 2011)

:


stihlboy said:


> hey guys, im not able to get them all done tonight ill get it all finished tomorrow after work.
> 
> there is more names than i anticipated.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for trying! We will check back in tommorow.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> hey guys, im not able to get them all done tonight ill get it all finished tomorrow after work.
> 
> there is more names than i anticipated.
> 
> ...


 
Fred is the man. Hell, all you guys are top shelf. Thanks for all you have done here. I hope things get better for Ed's friends.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 4, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> excellent, everyone knows the best rubber poultry is made by the French


 
Now that is just sick !!! LMAO, this site has some very strange people, that's why I love it. I'd rather not know why you find this to be true. Rep coming. JR


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 4, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2011)

opcorn::censored:opcorn:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 4, 2011)

I forgot, I promised my son I would watch a movie with him tonight. So whenever you have time Fred, draw the names.... don't wait on me. I'll check in later.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 4, 2011)

:Eye:/\:Eye:
\___/


----------



## caleath (Jan 4, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 4, 2011)

whew! thought I missed the drawing, fell asleep after dinner....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 4, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> whew! thought I missed the drawing, fell asleep after dinner....


 
Hay Nik.


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 4, 2011)

So what's the total?


----------



## edisto (Jan 4, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> whew! thought I missed the drawing, fell asleep after dinner....


 
Last night, or tonight?

Tis the season for 28 hour naps!


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 4, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Nik.


 
hi Stephen!!!


edisto said:


> Last night, or tonight?
> 
> Tis the season for 28 hour naps!


 
don't mess with me, the drawing was scheduled for tonight, it's still Sat., right?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## caleath (Jan 4, 2011)

well?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jan 4, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

I Bet You He Skipped Town!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2011)

Come on Fred. You've got a lot of guys waiting on you. I'm afraid patience is running thin.


----------



## wendell (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sure the delay is him just figuring out how to tell you I won all of the saws.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm out of popcorn and beer here.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 4, 2011)

*Ahem*
opcorn:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

wendell said:


> I'm sure the delay is him just figuring out how to tell you I won all of the saws.


 
Except mine, Captain Husky. And to save on shipping, you're coming here to pick yours up. Sorry, buts thats how it is.


----------



## caleath (Jan 4, 2011)

Sure is quiet out there


----------



## atvguns (Jan 4, 2011)

woo hoo I got a PM


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 4, 2011)

atvguns said:


> woo hoo I got a PM


 
Didn't happen without a print screen.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 4, 2011)

Fred, dude, if you can't get it done let us know. No biggie if you can't.
I'm usually in bed by 10:00 and I was up late waiting last night, too.
It'd just be nice if you'd let us all know what's up so we aren't sitting here like dumb sheep.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2011)

opcorn: :deadhorse:


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 4, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Fred, dude, if you can't get it done let us know. No biggie if you can't.
> I'm usually in bed by 10:00 and I was up late waiting last night, too.
> It'd just be nice if you'd let us all know what's up so we aren't sitting here like dumb sheep.


 
you mean you feel like a mushroom, left in the dark and fed a lot of s***:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2011)

i bet it said :deadhorse::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## caleath (Jan 4, 2011)

I give...nighty night


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 4, 2011)

caleath said:


> I give...nighty night


Me too. WTF.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 4, 2011)

see y'all tomorrow night


----------



## atvguns (Jan 4, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> what did it say?


 
just the normal BS you guys didn't think I had won a saw did you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns (Jan 4, 2011)

must of been some kind of emergency come up


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 4, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't mind a bit.It got me watching "Bigger in Alaska" on the History channel.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Come on Fred. You've got a lot of guys waiting on you. I'm afraid patience is running thin.



:agree2:, an update of some kind would be appreciated.


----------



## alaskanrocket (Jan 4, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> I don't mind a bit.It got me watching "Bigger in Alaska" on the History channel.


 
Pssh...its all smoke and mirrors. Trust me.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 4, 2011)

*Ahem*opcorn:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 4, 2011)

alaskanrocket said:


> Pssh...its all smoke and mirrors. Trust me.


 
It's the best I can do till I get an invitation.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2011)

well when people have a chance to win something nice they tend to hang around.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 4, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> I don't mind a bit.It got me watching "Bigger in Alaska" on the History channel.


 
I watched "Zombieland" with my boy.... pretty stupid movie.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 4, 2011)

freehandslabber said:


> *Ahem*opcorn:


 
Ok I give up what does it mean


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 4, 2011)

freehandslabber said:


> *Ahem*


 
I think that's the guy that runs the quickie mart. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## alaskanrocket (Jan 4, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> It's the best I can do till I get an invitation.


 
Come on up. There it is an official invitation.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 4, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Ok I give up what does it mean


 
You know, clearing your throat, lifting a cheek, waitin'.........


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 4, 2011)

*sigh*

I give up!!!!!



my luck has struck again,, last night the laptop screen cracked :-( they said $500 to fix a $700 laptop

sunday i broke the antenna off my car...........$100

before that a $1300 bumper on my truck

before that a $200 internet modem
golly gee whats next?

Find me a padded room for my sake


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I watched "Zombieland" with my boy.... pretty stupid movie.


 
But every time he watches a scary/thriller movie he will remember watching that with you. It is just like a commercial I saw recently. Kids remember the things you do with them much differently than we parents do. I get a laugh listening to my kids talk about things from their childhood that we did with them and for them and hear their slant on it.


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I watched "Zombieland" with my boy.... pretty stupid movie.


 
That's an understatement to say the least.
I wish I could get those 90min of my life back.


----------



## tomdcoker (Jan 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I think that's the guy that runs the quickie mart. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thats funny. Tom


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 4, 2011)

alaskanrocket said:


> Come on up. There it is an official invitation.


 
Thanks. That is one of the things on my list before I kick the bucket one day.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 4, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> I give up!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So what are you saying? tomorrow?


----------



## atvguns (Jan 4, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> I give up!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you are having a bad year dont worry it will be over in 12 more months


----------



## parrisw (Jan 4, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> I give up!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Give UP?


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I think that's the guy that runs the quickie mart. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
No, thats _*Apu*_


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 4, 2011)

*stihlboy*

Real Sorry to hear about your lousy luck lately!I have been having a bit of a streak myself.Hopefully your luck will change for the better soon.Take Care!
Lawrence


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> So what are you saying? tomorrow?


 
i dont think he is saying nuttin


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Fred, If your having problems, post a completed list of names on this thread. What was the total amount of money? Then PM me how many times each person donated. I can make up the tickets and draw the names tomorrow. (As long as nobody has any problems with this, if anybody does, we will stick to the original plan.) You have been a great help already , it sounds like you have a few issues you need to address on your pc and vehicles.

*Good nite all.*


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Fred, If your having problems, post a completed list of names on this thread. What was the total amount of money? Then PM me how many times each person donated. I can make up the tickets and draw the names tomorrow. (As long as nobody has any problems with this, if anybody does, we will stick to the original plan.) You have been a great help already , it sounds like you have a few issues you need to address on your pc and vehicles.
> 
> *Good nite all.*


 
Would not bother me one bit if the plan was to change. When ever ya'll get around to it, there is no rush on my behalf.


----------



## wendell (Jan 5, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> I give up!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Call Calvin. I believe he has lots of experience in these areas.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Call Calvin. I believe he has lots of experience in these areas.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2011)

Gumby's and fairies oh my......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 5, 2011)

What ever happened to gumby? Gotta check netflix!


----------



## WVshooter (Jan 5, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> What ever happened to gumby? Gotta check netflix!


 
I don't know about Gumby, but I miss Alf.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 5, 2011)

Take your time...I'm still getting the 290 polished up to ship. This will give me time to make that new shelf for the P62 to sit on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Well someone at least tell us the money went on to the family, and that they are happy. I hope they are not waiting like we are.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 5, 2011)

bowtechmadman said:


> Take your time...I'm still getting the 290 polished up to ship. This will give me time to make that new shelf for the P62 to sit on.


 
I wonder how many shelves have been built? LOL

I don't know how hard it is to keep track of 12 entries!

I wonder how many entries we do have? Well if everyone that donated $10.00 needs to have a name card made up and droped into the hat....there would need to be 500 cards made up that is if we have $5000.00. Keeping tabs on all of that I'm sure isn't an easy task.

I'm just wondering who gets my donation......


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Email the list to me with the names and how much they donated and I'll make an Excel chop sheet like I did for the raffle we had a couple years ago.

That, or another AS member should bring their laptop to his house and get this thing sorted before the mob gets angry.

If you post the list of names, like you had been posting, with the # of tickets next to each name, I could have it done pretty quick.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> I give up!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Arrowhead said:


> Fred, If your having problems, post a completed list of names on this thread. What was the total amount of money? Then PM me how many times each person donated. I can make up the tickets and draw the names tomorrow. (As long as nobody has any problems with this, if anybody does, we will stick to the original plan.) You have been a great help already , it sounds like you have a few issues you need to address on your pc and vehicles.
> 
> *Good nite all.*


 
Hey Fred and Ed,

don't be discouraged, you are both doing something awesome!

Perhaps it might be helpful if you did it all in MS Excel or an equivalent spreadsheet program that you are familiar with. Things are really hectic here, and normally I would just generate one but all you need is a column with the list of names another column next to it with a list of user names and a final column with the number of tickets sold. From this you can manipulate the data etc 

If this is a little to tricky for you you can type out each name down a single row and repeat each name for each ticket sold. then use RANDOM.ORG - Integer Generator to draw random numbers!

no fuss no muss easy peasy Japanesey!


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Email the list to me with the names and how much they donated and I'll make an Excel chop sheet like I did for the raffle we had a couple years ago.
> 
> That, or another AS member should bring their laptop to his house and get this thing sorted before the mob gets angry.
> 
> If you post the list of names, like you had been posting, with the # of tickets next to each name, I could have it done pretty quick.


 
Ah someone is already on the case, never mind me thanks Brian!!!! REP SENT


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Call Calvin. I believe he has lots of experience in these areas.


 
Calvin, the first name in charity (draws).


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Ah someone is already on the case, never mind me thanks Brian!!!! REP SENT


It doesn't matter who, but it seems to me that someone needs to step in and get this done. It's not rocket science and shouldn't take more than 1 hr., starting from scratch.
Everyone here really stepped up to the plate for this cause and I think they all deserve to be informed of the proceedings in a timely fashion.


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Another idea would be to get a roll of numbered tickets, have a single excel column with the entries, write down the first ticket number in the column next to it, drag it down to the last ticket, done.
That would save the 'creating and cutting' portion.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Many ways to skin cats, but I think it should get done today.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well someone at least tell us the money went on to the family, and that they are happy. I hope they are not waiting like we are.


 
All the money is still in the paypal account Fred set up. How much was the total Fred?


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 5, 2011)

The money should have been dispersed to the couple and the young mom by now.
The hold up on the raffle is no big deal.
I think we all have a saw to cut wood with if were getting cold.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 5, 2011)

I was thinking they got a big chunk of the money around christmas


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

atvguns said:


> I was thinking they got a big chunk of the money around christmas


+2.  I believe that's what most of us thought.

I'm not having fun with this thread any more.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

Guys don't lose patience. Shi t happens. It will get done, no one is waiting on a kidney here. I agree with Scooter though lets get the money to the folks that need it first that is our number one priority - thats the part of the draw where we all win.

Fred is having a bit of bad luck and may be overwhelmed by the task, lets not make a huge deal out of it!

Next person to bi tch is in for another five tickets

edit screw that: b itch away its what makes arboristsite fun and you have all done enough to help!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Guys don't lose patience. Shi t happens. It will get done, no one is waiting on a kidney here. I agree with Scooter though lets get the money to the folks that need it first that is our number one priority - thats the part of the draw where we all win.
> 
> Fred is having a bit of bad luck and may be overwhelmed by the task, lets not make a huge deal out of it!
> 
> ...


 
I agree. The mob mentality takes affect very quickly on a forum like this. Fred knows what we expect of him, and can easily have someone else finish this up for him. No biggie. Now, let's move it Fred:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

I mentioned in post #362 that all the money would stay in the account until the end. I figured this would be the easiest method for Fred to keep track of names and $ amounts from people. I was _trying_ to keep things simple. Both families had great Christmas's, I made sure of that myself.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I agree. The mob mentality takes affect very quickly on a forum like this. Fred knows what we expect of him, and can easily have someone else finish this up for him. No biggie. Now, let's move it Fred:hmm3grin2orange:


 
set up a retard proof spread sheet if you have the time!


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I mentioned in an earlier post that all the money would stay in the account until the end. I figured this would be the easiest method for Fred to keep track of names and $ amounts from people. I was _trying_ to keep things simple. Both families had great Christmas's, I made sure of that myself.


 
You are a very good man to know; despite your weird friggen dead animal fetish you sick ####


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

banacanin said:


> you are a very good man to know; despite your weird friggen dead animal fetish you sick ####


 
lol


----------



## nmurph (Jan 5, 2011)

i like dead animals, especially ones with large bullet wounds or arrow cuts.


----------



## RBurtcher (Jan 5, 2011)

In the end.... We are all winners for helping out a good cause.


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> Hey Fred and Ed,
> 
> don't be discouraged, you are both doing something awesome!
> 
> ...


 
Actually, if you have the names in an Excel spreadsheet, you can create a random number between 0 and 1 next to each name using "=RAND()". Every time Excel performs a function, the numbers are regenerated, so copy the formula down the column, then sort the list by that column.

If you want Excel to generate a series of random integers between 1 and N, just copy the formula "=INT([N-1]*RAND()+1.5)". INT rounds down to the nearest integer. If you want integers from 0 to N generated, then the formula is "=INT([N]*RAND()+0.5)".

Easier, breezier...but probably Chinese.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

I just wish he would give us an update.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> I just wish he would give us an update.


 
He called here last night, but I was already in bed.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

My day is not super busy today. I could get it done if he sends me the info. Sounds like some of you know how to produce names/tickets easy on the puter. If I end up drawing, I will need some help with that. Otherwise I will write the names on old Uno cards. Please let us know.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 5, 2011)

This raffle needs to be wrapped up. I realize Fred has been having issues but if he can't finish it up, then Ed, I, or someone else can. Anything like this that involves a lot of people and their money needs to have a solid time line and possibly more than one person involved so that things can continue along and conclude on a solid, pre-established date.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> He called here last night, but I was already in bed.


 
I heard that is where you take all of his calls


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> My day is not super busy today. I could get it done if he sends me the info. Sounds like some of you know how to produce names/tickets easy on the puter. If I end up drawing, I will need some help with that. Otherwise I will write the names on old Uno cards. Please let us know.


 
I could do a random draw using the computer. It's more fair than drawing names, but I doubt people would view it as such. I think people want to see a drawing and not a spreadsheet.

I'd be glad to print the names though and help with a conventional draw too.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> This raffle needs to be wrapped up. I realize Fred has been having issues *but if he can't finish it up, then Ed, I, or someone else can. *Anything like this that involves a lot of people and their money needs to have a solid time line and possibly more than one person involved so that things can continue along and conclude on a solid, pre-established date.


 
Yes, I do not care who does it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> I heard that is where you take all of his calls


 
I didn't take the call


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

edisto said:


> I could do a random draw using the computer. It's more fair than drawing names, but I doubt people would view it as such. I think people want to see a drawing and not a spreadsheet.
> 
> I'd be glad to print the names though and help with a conventional draw too.


 
Spreadsheet is the only way that makes sense to me. No sense in doing all that manual labor to cut up hundreds of little pieces of paper.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

edisto said:


> I could do a random draw using the computer. It's more fair than drawing names, but I doubt people would view it as such. I think people want to see a drawing and not a spreadsheet.
> 
> I'd be glad to print the names though and help with a conventional draw too.


 

I just looked up that random function and it is very neat, it is absolutely no less secure or trustworthy than writing the names and filling a hat. it eliminates error and maximizes efficiency. It is a perfect "shuffle" of the data


----------



## adkranger (Jan 5, 2011)

I personally don't care much about the drawing part as I considered it a donation.........other than the entertainment value.opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> I just looked up that random function and it is very neat, it is absolutely no less secure or trustworthy than writing the names and filling a hat. it eliminates error and maximizes efficiency. It is a perfect "shuffle" of the data


 
I'm sure it's more fair and accuarte than doing it manually. No cluster of names are going to get stuck together. Everything will be properly "mixed".


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Many ways to do it and many willing to do it.
Fred just needs to give us an update.
Where are you Fred ?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

I just talked to Fred. He works 2nd or 3rd shift and is still in bed. He told me to call back in 1/2 hour. We'll get this done today, one way or another.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I just talked to Fred in bed. We'll get this done today, one way or another.


 
:jawdrop:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I just talked to Fred. He works 2nd or 3rd shift and is still in bed. He told me to call back in 1/2 hour. We'll get this done today, one way or another.



Thats some good news! Thanks for the update.



Banacanin said:


> :jawdrop:


 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## boda65 (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Many ways to do it and many willing to do it.
> Fred just needs to give us an update.
> Where are you Fred ?


 
I agree. I certainly appreciate all that Fred has done, he has certainly invested a considerable amount of time in this. One day delay no problem. 2 days, well, that's OK. But it is now the fifth and a lot of people have been eagerly awaiting this. They deserve the drawing to be done soon. Fred, if you are unable to complete this, you need to pass it along to someone who can.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a spreadsheet up and working. All I need is the final list of names and number of tickets per name. I also need the complete list of prizes, and the order in which we want them picked. 

Once a person wins a prize, I can either remove one entry for that person, or remove them entirely. Arrowhead, which way do you want to go? My opinion is that once a person wins a prize, they are removed from the drawing.


----------



## boda65 (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Once a person wins a prize, I can either remove one entry for that person, or remove them entirely. Which way do we want to go?


 
My opinion, they paid for X number of chances, they should get them. If a person bought 5 chances, they shouldn't get the other 4 taken away just because they won something. JMHO, worth what ya paid for it.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I have a spreadsheet up and working. All I need is the final list of names and number of tickets per name. I also need the complete list of prizes, and the order in which we want them picked.
> 
> Once a person wins a prize, I can either remove one entry for that person, or remove them entirely. Arrowhead, which way do you want to go? My opinion is that once a person wins a prize, they are removed from the drawing.


 
I'm good with that Brad.It is generally bad policy to change the terms at the eleventh hour like this so I'm sure there will be cries of foul.......


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Was this already determined previously? If so, I step back and appologize. It would just seem odd sending two prizes to the same person. Their multiple ticket purchases still played a part in the prize they did win. Again, not my decision to make though.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 5, 2011)

I say if the same person wins more than once, they wouldn't take the second prize anyway and let them draw another name. I would do that if I had already won once.

Let's just get it over with.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I say if the same person wins more than once, they wouldn't take the second prize anyway and let them draw another name. I would do that if I had already won once.
> 
> Let's just get it over with.


 
That's the spirit as the prizes will be awarded most valuable first......


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I have a spreadsheet up and working. All I need is the final list of names and number of tickets per name. I also need the complete list of prizes, and the order in which we want them picked.
> 
> Once a person wins a prize, I can either remove one entry for that person, or remove them entirely. Arrowhead, which way do you want to go? My opinion is that once a person wins a prize, they are removed from the drawing.


 


boda65 said:


> My opinion, they paid for X number of chances, they should get them. If a person bought 5 chances, they shouldn't get the other 4 taken away just because they won something. JMHO, worth what ya paid for it.


 
I agree with Boda, this is how we have done it up to now isn't every ticket a winner?

edit: don't worry about me though, just do what you all think is the most fair


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm supposed to loose power here any minute. Comed is replacing something. They said only takes 15-20 minutes. I will be back on ASAP!!!


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Was this already determined previously? If so, I step back and appologize. It would just seem odd sending two prizes to the same person. Their multiple ticket purchases still played a part in the prize they did win. Again, not my decision to make though.


 
I don't think it was determined per say,but I do think it was assumed .Five day's wait is wearin' on everybody.....


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Was this already determined previously? If so, I step back and appologize. It would just seem odd sending two prizes to the same person. Their multiple ticket purchases still played a part in the prize they did win. Again, not my decision to make though.


 
I don't care one way or another, but it certainly is not standard procedure as far as raffles go, so _everyone_ would have to agree, because I'm sure most assumed one ticket, one chance.

If the randomization procedure is used, then you don't have multiple drawings. In essence, all names are drawn and placed in order.

Makes sense to me to generate the list, and start down it, with each successive winner deciding which of the remaining prizes they want, and any repeats having the option to not take a second prize and let you move down the list.

This avoids a whole lot of deciding and debating.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Fred. He'll be posting soon.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

edisto said:


> I don't care one way or another, but it certainly is not standard procedure as far as raffles go, so _everyone_ would have to agree, because I'm sure most assumed one ticket, one chance.
> 
> If the randomization procedure is used, then you don't have multiple drawings. In essence, all names are drawn and placed in order.
> 
> ...


 
No problem at all. I've not done a drawing before and sure don't want to ruffle any feathers. A lot of people and a lot of money is involved here.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 5, 2011)

edisto said:


> I don't care one way or another, but it certainly is not standard procedure as far as raffles go, so _everyone_ would have to agree, because I'm sure most assumed one ticket, one chance.
> 
> If the randomization procedure is used, then you don't have multiple drawings. In essence, all names are drawn and placed in order.
> 
> ...


 Agree, anything else would be opening a can of worms big time.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 5, 2011)

gentlemen, im on my way to work.

got the old pc working and will draw names between 9-10pm no exceptions......BE HERE!!!!


----------



## boda65 (Jan 5, 2011)

Banacanin said:


> I agree with Boda, this is how we have done it up to now isn't every ticket a winner?
> 
> edit: don't worry about me though, just do what you all think is the most fair


 
Same here. I was just stating my opinion, I wouldn't piotch a biotch either way. Brad does have a point that the multiple chances would have an influence on winning the first time. Let's jus' git-R-done!!
 opcorn:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 5, 2011)

I keep looking for the "like" button to hit just as Facebook has.......

When ever the out come gets posted is fine with me.

Oh wait........I need that P62 to cut wood! I don't have any other ones! :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Madsaw (Jan 5, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> gentlemen, im on my way to work.
> 
> got the old pc working and will draw names between 9-10pm no exceptions......BE HERE!!!!


 
Damn, I will make sure I am done squeezzing teats to be here by then. Be interesting to see a complete finally list of everything that is being drawnen on.
Bob


----------



## MnSam (Jan 5, 2011)

Madsaw said:


> squeezzing teats



you have the best job ever


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead, in preparation for the drawing, let's get a complete list of the prizes and the order in which they will be drawn for. Or, do we let each winner pick their prize from what's not already been taken?

I'll be calling Fred when he gets home from work. I would get the info myself, but I'm not going to ask him for his PayPal password. He will finalize the list and send it to me. I'll then put that list in the spreadsheet. If you bought 1 ticket, your name will be on the sheet once. If you bought 30, it'll be on there 30 times. The random generator will then generate a number between 1 and n, with n being the total number of tickets. Each number corresponds to a name. I'll look up what name is beside that number, and there's your winner.

Now for the slightly complicated part. If there are 7 prizes, then we have the potential to have 7 different names. However, as discussed above, a person with multiple tickets may have their name come up again. Do we simply ask that person if they want the second prize, or if they want to pass it on to the next winner? If he takes the second prize, then the 7th number I drew would not receive a prize. Is that correct?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck guys... and again, incredible thing you have done here Ed!


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 5, 2011)

Just do it like any other raffle.

If someone wins multiple prizes then it's up to them to keep or donate the additional prizes for a second drawing or even better a second raffle.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Arrowhead, in preparation for the drawing, let's get a complete list of the prizes and the order in which they will be drawn for. Or, do we let each winner pick their prize from what's not already been taken?
> 
> I'll be calling Fred when he gets home from work. I would get the info myself, but I'm not going to ask him for his PayPal password. He will finalize the list and send it to me. I'll then put that list in the spreadsheet. If you bought 1 ticket, your name will be on the sheet once. If you bought 30, it'll be on there 30 times. The random generator will then generate a number between 1 and n, with n being the total number of tickets. Each number corresponds to a name. I'll look up what name is beside that number, and there's your winner.
> 
> Now for the slightly complicated part. If there are 7 prizes, then we have the potential to have 7 different names. However, as discussed above, a person with multiple tickets may have their name come up again. Do we simply ask that person if they want the second prize, or if they want to pass it on to the next winner? If he takes the second prize, then the 7th number I drew would not receive a prize. Is that correct?


 
Brad that all sounds good.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> Just do it like any other raffle.
> 
> If someone wins multiple prizes then it's up to them to keep or donate the additional prizes for a second drawing or even better a second raffle.


 
I don't typically do raffles, so not real familiar with the rules. Thus the questions to make sure I do it right.

I still need to know if we let the winner choose the prize, or if I draw a name for a particular prize?


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I don't typically do raffles, so not real familiar with the rules. Thus the questions to make sure I do it right.
> 
> I still need to know if we let the winner choose the prize, or if I draw a name for a particular prize?


 
Put the prizes in order in which they were donated.That's as fair as it gets and simple.


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Arrowhead, in preparation for the drawing, let's get a complete list of the prizes and the order in which they will be drawn for. Or, do we let each winner pick their prize from what's not already been taken?
> 
> I'll be calling Fred when he gets home from work. I would get the info myself, but I'm not going to ask him for his PayPal password. He will finalize the list and send it to me. I'll then put that list in the spreadsheet. If you bought 1 ticket, your name will be on the sheet once. If you bought 30, it'll be on there 30 times. The random generator will then generate a number between 1 and n, with n being the total number of tickets. Each number corresponds to a name. I'll look up what name is beside that number, and there's your winner.
> 
> Now for the slightly complicated part. If there are 7 prizes, then we have the potential to have 7 different names. However, as discussed above, a person with multiple tickets may have their name come up again. Do we simply ask that person if they want the second prize, or if they want to pass it on to the next winner? If he takes the second prize, then the 7th number I drew would not receive a prize. Is that correct?


 
The random generator could just create a random order from 1 to n.
1 would be the winner, 2 has first pick,...
If 4 and 6 are the same person, he/she could then decide to forefeit one and it would go to number 7.
And so on.
Makes sense?


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep it as simple as possible.

Again stay clear of the worm cans............................


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> Put the prizes in order in which they were donated.That's as fair as it gets and simple.


 
Good idea. Then we're not putting a value on any one prize, and possibly offending a donator.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> parrisw said:
> 
> 
> > If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am starting at page one this will take a while to find everything.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Arrowhead, in preparation for the drawing, let's get a complete list of the prizes and the order in which they will be drawn for. Or, do we let each winner pick their prize from what's not already been taken?
> 
> I'll be calling Fred when he gets home from work. I would get the info myself, but I'm not going to ask him for his PayPal password. He will finalize the list and send it to me. I'll then put that list in the spreadsheet. If you bought 1 ticket, your name will be on the sheet once. If you bought 30, it'll be on there 30 times. The random generator will then generate a number between 1 and n, with n being the total number of tickets. Each number corresponds to a name. I'll look up what name is beside that number, and there's your winner.
> 
> Now for the slightly complicated part. If there are 7 prizes, then we have the potential to have 7 different names. However, as discussed above, a person with multiple tickets may have their name come up again. Do we simply ask that person if they want the second prize, or if they want to pass it on to the next winner? If he takes the second prize, then the 7th number I drew would not receive a prize. Is that correct?


 
Power is back on! So everybody knows, I PM'd Brad this morning about him possibly doing the spread sheet thing. It seemed simple, easy and fair to me. Hopefully we can all agree on some type of method. I do not know anymore information than you guys do. I do not have any list of names or how many times each person donated. I also do not have access to the paypal account either. Fred has all the info. It sounds like Brad is willing to help out. :yourock: I have no problems with Fred forwarding any info to Brad. As far as the prizes go, I said it earlier in the tread, the first name that comes up, gets their pick. Second gets their pick. Third gets their pick.... and so on. I think this seems like the best method. *Any suggestions, comments or help would be appreciated. I would like to get this done. * It sounds like Brad and Fred will get this done tonight. I do not have a list of prizes either. *Between all the members here right now, lets see if we can get the list together.*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> parrisw said:
> 
> 
> > If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.
> ...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> Put the prizes in order in which they were donated.That's as fair as it gets and simple.


 


blsnelling said:


> Good idea. Then we're not putting a value on any one prize, and possibly offending a donator.


 
However you want to do it, Brad. I earlier mentioned first pick, first choice. I wasn't thinking in dollars, but desire. Like the old Homies... maybe someones dad or grandpa had one, and it's more sentimental. *But, I don't care how it's done.... As long as everybody else is happy with it... I'm happy!!*

*Thanks for the help Guys!!*


----------



## wendell (Jan 5, 2011)

I would say pick your prize makes the most sense for the reasons stated.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah I say the first winner gets to pick the prize they want. If they want to give it back to Ed I think that's fair also and it should be done that way.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> However you want to do it, Brad. I earlier mentioned first pick, first choice. I wasn't thinking in dollars, but desire. Like the old Homies... maybe someones dad or grandpa had one, and it's more sentimental.


 
Then I will simply draw a list of x number of names and go from there. We'll still need a complete list of the prizes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


>






parrisw said:


> If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.






Saw Dr. said:


> I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.


 


Brian VT said:


> I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.





DavesMower&Saw said:


>


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool looking saw.
> If the winner want a used factory Muffler I can do that.


 


Jacob J. said:


>





manyhobies said:


> I don't have any extra $$$$,,,, but I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval.
> This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.


 


RandyMac said:


> Poor pic, sorry.



This is the order they are in the thread I am up to page 21 back to finish the thread.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> He will finalize the list and send it to me. I'll then put that list in the spreadsheet. If you bought 1 ticket, your name will be on the sheet once. If you bought 30, it'll be on there 30 times. The random generator will then generate a number between 1 and n, with n being the total number of tickets. Each number corresponds to a name. I'll look up what name is beside that number, and there's your winner.
> 
> Now for the slightly complicated part. If there are 7 prizes, then we have the potential to have 7 different names. However, as discussed above, a person with multiple tickets may have their name come up again. Do we simply ask that person if they want the second prize, or if they want to pass it on to the next winner? If he takes the second prize, then the 7th number I drew would not receive a prize. Is that correct?



That's awesome.... Thanks Brad!! :yourock: I think, once you win an item, your not eligible to win another. *Does this sound fair to everybody? Again, I do not care how it happens. I'm just trying to make a decision that everybody will agree upon.*

*Please speak up!*


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I think, once you win an item, your not eligible to win another. *Does this sound fair to everybody? Again, I do not care how it happens. I'm just trying to make a decision that everybody will agree upon.*
> 
> *Please speak up!*


 
Works for me. I understand there are guys that donated $300-$400 to this, so might want to check with them.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 5, 2011)

i think you should be eligible for each ticket purchased. i bet that any of us who won twice would be willing to forgo one prize, but i think that should be an individual's decision since the rules were established at the beginning.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah I say the first winner gets to pick the prize they want. If they want to give it back to Ed I think that's fair also and it should be done that way.


 
Thanks, I know it's been mentioned by some people about not taking it, and giving it back. I appreciate it, but I *want* the winner to take it!! I *want* someone else to enjoy it. *Whoever wins it... is getting it. New rule!  *


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


>






parrisw said:


> If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.






Saw Dr. said:


> I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.


 


Brian VT said:


> I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.





DavesMower&Saw said:


>


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool looking saw.
> If the winner want a used factory Muffler I can do that.


 


Jacob J. said:


>





manyhobies said:


> I don't have any extra $$$$,,,, but I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval.
> This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.


 


RandyMac said:


> Poor pic, sorry.





bowtechmadman said:


> Here is the 290 I'm donating for the cause...let's go guys I want to see 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just found another one I'm up to page 32. Still looking.

If I miss anyone's gift I am sorry jump in here and get on me.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Works for me. I understand there are guys that donated $300-$400 to this, so might want to check with them.


 


nmurph said:


> i think you should be eligible for each ticket purchased. i bet that any of us who won twice would be willing to forgo one prize, but i think that should be an individual's decision since the rules were established at the beginning.


 
Wow!!:jawdrop:

*The more I thought about it after making the post... the opposite seems more fair. *

So, I think your name should stay in, throughout the entire drawing. Say you bought 10 tickets, you win the first item. That ticket should be removed, leaving you with 9 tickets. Sound good with everybody??


----------



## RBurtcher (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Wow!!:jawdrop:
> 
> *The more I thought about it after making the post... the opposite seems more fair. *
> 
> So, I think your name should stay in, throughout the entire drawing. Say you bought 10 tickets, you win the first item. That ticket should be removed, leaving you with 9 tickets. Sound good with everybody??


 
I think that is standard issue.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


>






parrisw said:


> If there is interest, and it'll bring donations up, I'm willing to put in this XL12 into the raffle. Its in really nice condition, I think it was put away for lack of spark. So it needs a new fuel line, and has a no spark condition.






Saw Dr. said:


> I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.


 


Brian VT said:


> I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.





DavesMower&Saw said:


>


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool looking saw.
> If the winner want a used factory Muffler I can do that.


 


Jacob J. said:


>





manyhobies said:


> I don't have any extra $$$$,,,, but I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval.
> This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.


 


RandyMac said:


> Poor pic, sorry.





bowtechmadman said:


> Here is the 290 I'm donating for the cause...let's go guys I want to see 4K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





o8f150 said:


> I am donating it for this cause.
> Here is the pic of it



I found one more I think thats it. Speak up if you posted something and I missed it.


----------



## wendell (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Am I missing anything? If not, then we need to draw 8 winners.

P62
XL-12
ZIP
257
Sign
Burl
MS290
S25DA


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Brad and Ed I am cleaning up all my quotes. I think this is it.

Arrowhead





Parrisw





Saw Dr. I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.

Brian VT I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.]

DavesMower&Saw





Work Saw Collector
If the winner wants a used factory Muffler I can do that.

Jacob J.





manyhobies I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval. 
This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.

RandyMac






Bowtechmadman Here is the 290 I'm donating for the cause...let's go guys I want to see 4K.





o8f150 I am donating it for this cause.
Here is the pic of it


----------



## nmurph (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Wow!!:jawdrop:
> 
> *The more I thought about it after making the post... the opposite seems more fair. *
> 
> So, I think your name should stay in, throughout the entire drawing. Say you bought 10 tickets, you win the first item. That ticket should be removed, leaving you with 9 tickets. Sound good with everybody??


 
i think that is the "fairest" (and i hate that word!!) way. in the future, if we want to remove all entries when you have won a prize, then that is fine, but it needs to be specified up front.


----------



## Mike311 (Jan 5, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> gentlemen, im on my way to work.
> 
> got the old pc working and will draw names between 9-10pm no exceptions......BE HERE!!!!


 
What about us folks who work 2nd shift and don't get home till 11:00pm ?


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Am I missing anything? If not, then we need to draw 8 winners.
> 
> P62
> XL-12
> ...


 
I would draw a few more just in case someone doesn't want their price.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 5, 2011)

adkranger said:


> I personally don't care much about the drawing part as I considered it a donation.........other than the entertainment value.opcorn:


 
That's the way I look at it, I tried to rep ya, but I got no buttons. I had to log in to write this, so maybe now that I'm logged in I can rep ya. If not it was well thought out and well said. Good on ya. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Mike311 said:


> What about us folks who work 2nd shift and don't get home till 11:00pm ?


 
I'm sure we have people working every hour of the day, with this being an international forum, and people working all kinds of weird shifts. You'll still get your prize. Those below you just won't be able to choose their prize until you have.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jan 5, 2011)

Mike311 said:


> What about us folks who work 2nd shift and don't get home till 11:00pm ?


 
Last I checked, 2nd shift is 7-3. You'd get home at 11pm if you were working a double.

Chris B.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

cbfarmall said:


> Last I checked, 2nd shift is 7-3. You'd get home at 11pm if you were working a double.
> 
> Chris B.


 
I always considered 7-3 1st shift. :dunno:


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 5, 2011)

cbfarmall said:


> Last I checked, 2nd shift is 7-3. You'd get home at 11pm if you were working a double.
> 
> Chris B.


 
Ummm. I don't know how all places do it, but when it worked 2nd shift it was 3-11pm, first shift was 7-3, and 3rd was 11-7. That was many years ago (over40), and maybe it's changed. As was said, someone is always working, take Fred for example, as long as it gets done. I personally couldn't care less about the drawing, I just want the people for whom we are doing this to get the money, and I have no doubt that they will. Myself if I won the first prize, I was going to give it back, but Arrow said it was a rule to take it, and I am so prepared. JR


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

nmurph said:


> i think that is the "fairest" (and i hate that word!!) way. in the future, if we want to remove all entries when you have won a prize, then that is fine, but it needs to be specified up front.


 
I agree 100%! Once the computer generated winner idea was brought up, I had a brain fart. I meant to say once they win an item, that single winning ticket gets taken out.... not all of them. My mistake.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Brad and Ed I am cleaning up all my quotes. I think this is it.


 
Thanks a bunch!! That's a lot of work sifting through the entire thread.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I always considered 7-3 1st shift. :dunno:


 
Hmm... Makes more sense to me to consider 11/7 first shift as it falls at the very beginning of the calendar day. (Some old-timers say the very earliest midnight shifts used to start at.....midnight!) This was gradually pushed back to 11pm, then 10pm. I work at Mittal (Inland) and it has always 1st shift 11/7, 2nd 7/3, 3rd 3/11. Don't get me started on 12 hour shifts.

But this is all irrelevant to the topic at hand. I'll go back to reading.

Chris B.


----------



## kev1n (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Wow!!:jawdrop:
> 
> *The more I thought about it after making the post... the opposite seems more fair. *
> 
> So, I think your name should stay in, throughout the entire drawing. Say you bought 10 tickets, you win the first item. That ticket should be removed, leaving you with 9 tickets. Sound good with everybody??



That sounds like a good way to do the drawing. Those prizes sure do look nice. Please keep us posted when you give them the money, hopefully it will make an impact and bring their spirits up in these hard times. 
Kevin


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 5, 2011)

*I don't want to get into a pissing match here, but...*



stihlboy said:


> gentlemen, im on my way to work.
> 
> got the old pc working and will draw names between 9-10pm no exceptions......BE HERE!!!!



Crap! I work swing shift 3pm-11pm (we call it shift #3 as it used to end the calendar day back when the shift was 4pm-midnight). Mids is #1 and Days is #2 for us. Anywho, I have a 1.5 hr commute (with changing out, walking to the pickup, etc) and won't be back on the computer until around 0100Hrs PST Thursday 01/06/11.

As for the 'multiple winner' thing..............well *every* raffle I've ever participated in (including 'professional' raffles put on by radio stations and such) had a person out of the game once they won something (and prizes were usualy awarded by 'choice', as in the first guy drawn gets the first choice.....and down the line). Ever hear the "employees of the station, their family members, and people that have won a prize from WKBS in the last 60 days are inelligible" type disclaimer in the radio station raffle announcements? If I was drawn again after winning something here, I'd feel like a *total ass* if I won again and took another prize. We're doing this for charity here..................why be greedy? 

Yes I realize some folks donated large amounts of money here. Didn't they do that because they were more able to help the folks here in need? Having more tickets in the draw gives a larger chance of being drawn in the first place. *That's* the advantage. If you buy multiple lottery tickets, that gives you a greater chance of being drawn. If you buy 1000 lotto tickes and win the jackpot, the lotto folks don't let you keep your remaining 999 lotto tickets in the system for future draws...

I'm just one voice here, and I only kicked in for two tickets, because that's what I had to spare to help these folks. If I win the P62, you can *bet* that *I will not* take any more prizes if I happen to get drawn again. I would hope that other fellows here would do the same. Do I believe that we need to 'take out' the tickets of winners? *No*, as that'd be a *pain in the ass*. I *do* believe that folks here *should* have the strength of character to 'do the right thing' *on their own* and *not* take any more of the 'prizes' *if* they happen to get drawn again...

OK. Rant off. Headin' to the shower to get ready for work. Hope this drawing goes off without a hitch. I'll be back around 0100Hrs PST or shortly thereafter, God willing.....


----------



## kev1n (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually if you bought 1000 lotto tickets you could win the jackpot and any other smaller prizes. 6 numbers right, 5 numbers right, ect..ect..many different combo's to win.
That's a different game though, I'm sure if the the first two names pulled were the same person. They would never hear the end of it if they took the P62 and JJ's husky. lol


----------



## Brian13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Crap! I work swing shift 3pm-11pm (we call it shift #3 as it used to end the calendar day back when the shift was 4pm-midnight). Mids is #1 and Days is #2 for us. Anywho, I have a 1.5 hr commute (with changing out, walking to the pickup, etc) and won't be back on the computer until around 0100Hrs PST Thursday 01/06/11.
> 
> As for the 'multiple winner' thing..............well *every* raffle I've ever participated in (including 'professional' raffles put on by radio stations and such) had a person out of the game once they won something (and prizes were usualy awarded by 'choice', as in the first guy drawn gets the first choice.....and down the line). Ever hear the "employees of the station, their family members, and people that have won a prize from WKBS in the last 60 days are inelligible" type disclaimer in the radio station raffle announcements? If I was drawn again after winning something here, I'd feel like a *total ass* if I won again and took another prize. We're doing this for charity here..................why be greedy?
> 
> ...


 
+1:agree2:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 5, 2011)

kev1n said:


> Actually if you bought 1000 lotto tickets you could win the jackpot and any other smaller prizes. 6 numbers right, 5 numbers right, ect..ect..many different combo's to win.
> That's a different game though, I'm sure if the the first two names pulled were the same person. *They would never hear the end of it if they took the P62 and JJ's husky*. lol


 
That's what I am gonna do...I don't care if I never here the end of it...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kev1n (Jan 5, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That's what I am gonna do...I don't care if I never here the end of it...:hmm3grin2orange:


 

Just another part of the definition of CAD


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 5, 2011)

kev1n said:


> Just another part of the definition of CAD


 
On the honest side of things...When I win first I am taking the p62...I've got a friend that would love to have that saw...

Alright...All kidding aside...Good luck to everyone involved...Everyone here is deserving...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> On the honest side of things...When I win first I am taking the p62...I've got a friend that would love to have that saw...
> 
> Alright...All kidding aside...Good luck to everyone involved...Everyone here is deserving...


 
I wish there were enough P62 for everyone to get one.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I wish there were enough P62 for everyone to get one.


 
I can always part it out and send everybody a piece. You know you always wanted an extra 10-24 screw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jan 5, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That's what I am gonna do...I don't care if I never here the end of it...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
+1

I've got some broad shoulders!


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

I think I'm going to win all of them


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I can always part it out and send everybody a piece. You know you always wanted an extra 10-24 screw. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You could take that sucker to the band saw,I'll take the prime rib cut:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I can always part it out and send everybody a piece. You know you always wanted an extra 10-24 screw. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That's pretty funny. You'd make a good divorce master/judge.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

jra1100 said:


> Ummm. I don't know how all places do it, but when it worked 2nd shift it was 3-11pm, first shift was 7-3, and 3rd was 11-7. That was many years ago (over40), and maybe it's changed. As was said, someone is always working, take Fred for example, as long as it gets done. I personally couldn't care less about the drawing, I just want the people for whom we are doing this to get the money, and I have no doubt that they will. Myself if I won the first prize, I was going to give it back, but Arrow said it was a rule to take it, and I am so prepared. JR


 
where I worked first shift was at 11p-7a (you would start sunday night finish friday morn.
Second shift was 7a 3p monday through friday
third was 3p -11pm monday through friday


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Am I missing anything? If not, then we need to draw 8 winners.



If you are randomizing the list and sorting it, you will have the whole list in order. All you have to do is move down the list...or are you doing it a different way?


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

edisto said:


> If you are randomizing the list and sorting it, you will have the whole list in order. All you have to do is move down the list...or are you doing it a different way?


 
The manner you describe is ideal


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian13 said:


> +1:agree2:


 
I disagree with him completely but he is entitled to his oppinion


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'm going to win all of them


 
I bet Darin is hoping for that too. He could probably use a break and let someone else take a share of site rath since the new format has been introduced.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> I bet Darin is hoping for that too. He could probably use a break and let someone else take a share of site rath since the new format has been introduced.


 
Trust me, I get more than my fair share, lol.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Trust me, I get more than my fair share, lol.


 
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles



yeah, the words lightening rod comes to mind!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is the donated things one more time before tonights fun.

Arrowhead






Parrisw





Saw Dr. I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.

Brian VT I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.]

DavesMower&Saw





Work Saw Collector
If the winner wants a used factory Muffler I can do that.

Jacob J.





manyhobies I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval. 
This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.

RandyMac






Bowtechmadman Here is the 290 I'm donating for the cause...let's go guys I want to see 4K.





o8f150 I am donating it for this cause.
Here is the pic of it


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

I have JJ's Husky here. So whoever wins it or the P62 needs to PM me with their address. 

I also want to thank Brad and others that helped sort things out today. Fred as done a ton of work already and has had some bad luck of his own lately, requiring the needed help to get this done. I think it's still going to take hours to get 400+ tickets in the system they plan on using. ( I could be wrong, I'm computer illiterate) Please be patient and *hit them with some rep.* Thanks Again Guys!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I think it's still going to take hours to get 400+ tickets in the system they plan on using. ( I could be wrong, I'm computer illiterate) Please be patient and *hit them with some rep.* Thanks Again Guys!!


 
Shouldn't take long at all once I have the list. I don't think he'll be home from work until about 9:00 EST.


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 5, 2011)

*Fundraiser (Charity)*

I bought tickets without thinking I would win. I really did it in the spirit of helping out someone who was having a harder time at Christmas than I was. I appreciate all of the work that went in to it and everyone who donated something. I'm not going to start complaining now about how it was handled because I don't think I could have done any of it any better. 

To all those who worked to make it happen - Great idea and thanks for doing it!

To all those who donated - I'm sure your generosity is appreciated by someone who really needs it.

To those who win - congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## DSS (Jan 5, 2011)

Anytime something like this happens, there are always going to be glitches. No big deal.

When, not if, when I win that p62, i'm not taking it anyway. Ed can go pack sand.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> When, not if, when I win that p62, i'm not taking it anyway. Ed can go pack sand.:biggrinbounce2:


 
Don't make me drive up there Chris.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 5, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> When, not if, when I win that p62, i'm not taking it anyway. Ed can go pack sand.:biggrinbounce2:


 
You would be depriving a man of the full glory that he has earned with such a selfless act of kindness that he has shown with such a donation.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 5, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> You would be depriving a man of the full glory that he has earned with such a selfless act of kindness that he has shown with such a donation.


 
+1


----------



## DSS (Jan 5, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> You would be depriving a man of the full glory that he has earned with such a selfless act of kindness that he has shown with such a donation.


 
And also depriving him of a saw that he spent much time and money on. A labor of love if I have ever seen one. I believe he should be rewarded for what he has done for these people. That would be my reward to him. And that is just my way of looking at it. I hope whoever does win it looks after it and appreciates it for what it is.



Arrowhead said:


> Don't make me drive up there Chris.


 
You'd have a hell of a good time if you ever did.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> You would be depriving a man of the full glory that he has earned with such a selfless act of kindness that he has shown with such a donation.


 
+2


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 5, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> And also depriving him of a saw that he spent much time and money on. A labor of love if I have ever seen one. I believe he should be rewarded for what he has done for these people. That would be my reward to him. And that is just my way of looking at it. I hope whoever does win it looks after it and appreciates it for what it is.
> 
> All one needs to do is look at the saw and it is plain to see that it was a "labor of love" as you stated. I don't know Arrow from a hole in the wall, but I'd be mighty proud to meet him sometime. That goes for all those who donated prizes and who donated. JR


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> You would be depriving a man of the full glory that he has earned with such a selfless act of kindness that he has shown with such a donation.



It is annoying when you're trying to give something to someone and they fight you on it. Like when you try to tip someone that isn't expecting a tip.

Thanks again to all for their efforts and donations here. I hope my offer to supply parts for the XL-12 will be of use to the winner of that saw and I hope I can fulfill that offer (my supplier doesn't have everything, but he does have a lot).

Best of luck to everyone, especially those Arrowhead is trying to help.


----------



## Sprintcar (Jan 5, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Anytime something like this happens, there are always going to be glitches. No big deal.
> 
> When, not if, when I win that p62, i'm not taking it anyway. Ed can go pack sand.:biggrinbounce2:


 
And when I win the P-62 Ed can keep it and I'll send you a Wildthaing with mastermoobs for a weekend to teach ya how to run it.

And one case of poofs!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Jan 5, 2011)

Sprintcar said:


> And when I win the P-62 Ed can keep it and I'll send you a Wildthaing with mastermoobs for a weekend to teach ya how to run it.
> 
> And one case of poofs!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You gonna send Mastermind up here??? 

Oh dear, I best go to town tomorrow and buy a helmet.:help:


----------



## Sprintcar (Jan 5, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> You gonna send Mastermind up here???
> 
> Oh dear, I best go to town tomorrow and buy a helmet.:help:


 
There is a GTG in Tennessee at the end of this month. We'll all meet, get drunk, lie about chainsaws, get drunk some more and stay at Randys and mooch all the poofs and beer off of him for a week.

Bout our luck he'll never stop talking about it.


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 5, 2011)

Roanoker494 said:


> Would not bother me one bit if the plan was to change. When ever ya'll get around to it, there is no rush on my behalf.


 


Banacanin said:


> Guys don't lose patience. Shi t happens. It will get done, no one is waiting on a kidney here. I agree with Scooter though lets get the money to the folks that need it first that is our number one priority - thats the part of the draw where we all win.
> 
> Fred is having a bit of bad luck and may be overwhelmed by the task, lets not make a huge deal out of it!
> 
> ...


 


diggers_dad said:


> I bought tickets without thinking I would win. I really did it in the spirit of helping out someone who was having a harder time at Christmas than I was. I appreciate all of the work that went in to it and everyone who donated something. I'm not going to start complaining now about how it was handled because I don't think I could have done any of it any better.
> 
> To all those who worked to make it happen - Great idea and thanks for doing it!
> 
> ...


 




I agree with all these gentlemen! It was a privledge to be able to help some fine people at a time of the year that brings friends together and Ed and Fred have done a hell of a job and a very noble thing! 
I also congratulate those that win ( I still want to run the P62!!!) and ALL of you that has help these fine people!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm on the phone with Fred now getting the info.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 5, 2011)

To everybody in the AS community congrats on another fine turnout !!

Having been a part of several raffles through the years and one last year to benefit some close friends of mine. I count myself fortunate to be associated with such a fine community of gearheads and misfits.

I do know that no amount of words could describe the impact that the raffle had on my friends. It was at a time when it seemed their whole world was coming down on them.
I showed them the raffle thread and gave them the money that was raised and it got very quiet for a long time.Their faith in humanity was restored that night.

I'll carry that evening with me forever.Their both in a better place now.

I hope this raffle is as helpful to these people.

Tell them they will be in our prayers.

I'm not the best with words, so Guido don't pick this apart. Ya' hear?


----------



## Brian13 (Jan 5, 2011)

I know I am not going to win, but I am excited anyway! Congratulations to who does win, and congratulations to Ed for this being a success.:wave:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian13 said:


> I know I am not going to win, but I am excited anyway! Congratulations to who does win, and congratulations to Ed for this being a success.:wave:


 
I'm excited myself, and no matter who wins any saw now, its a big success.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 5, 2011)

due to recent developments in banned camp, should AS MVP Banacanin be awarded any prizes, I will act as his agent.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2011)

Sprintcar said:


> There is a GTG in Tennessee at the end of this month. We'll all meet, get drunk, lie about chainsaws, get drunk some more and stay at Randys and mooch all the poofs and beer off of him for a week.
> 
> Bout our luck he'll never stop talking about it.


 
You fellers are always welcome here. Old Randy does not drink beer though, unfortunately you won't be able to mooch beer from me!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> due to recent developments in banned camp, should AS MVP Banacanin be awarded any prizes, I will act as his agent.


 
I miss my friend already.

I do know where to find him though.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 5, 2011)

mastermind7864 said:


> You fellers are always welcome here. Old Randy does not drink beer though, unfortunately you won't be able to mooch beer from me!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
ahhh but the host usually keeps a cold one or two in the fridge


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> ahhh but the host usually keeps a cold one or two in the fridge


 
See. Everyone is covered!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> due to recent developments in banned camp, should AS MVP Banacanin be awarded any prizes, I will act as his agent.


 
I never get to go to Stalag, I mean kamp.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 5, 2011)

whats with all this camping its too cold out side for camping


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 5, 2011)

bannedcannon and I are on the phone as we speak and he say's he's had it coming for along time, it was deservred. He doesn't regret it though, but he will miss all you guys


----------



## caleath (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm on the phone with Fred now getting the info.


 
Must be some phone callopcorn:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 5, 2011)

is he on a temp camping trip or permanent?


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 5, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> is he on a temp camping trip or permanent?


 
my brother is no longer welcome here, ever...


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 5, 2011)

brad and i are on the phone as i type, he is going through 10 pages of paypal history. and he is saying it will be done within the hour


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 5, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> brad and i are on the phone as i type, he is going through 10 pages of paypal history. and he is saying it will be done within the hour


 
So what was the total, and is it to late to even it up?


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 5, 2011)

Chin up Fred
It's all good from here out.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> brad and i are on the phone as i type, he is going through 10 pages of paypal history. and he is saying it will be done within the hour



Woohoo ! 
Now you can dump all the stress ! 
Thanks for doing this. I bet you never thought it would get this big when you signed up, huh ? 
It'll go much smoother for you on the next one. LOL !


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> You'd have a hell of a good time if you ever did.



I'm sure we would. What kinda critters do you have there to hunt?


----------



## 8433jeff (Jan 5, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> my brother is no longer welcome here, ever...


 
Life without parole. That other place is going to be so much better with him and me over there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> what in the world brought that on?  who did he kill?


 
Be carefull asking can get you banned.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 5, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> what in the world brought that on?  who did he kill?


 
the character of someone high up


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

stihlboy said:


> ...it will be done within the hour


Wait..you said "...9:00-10:00. No excuses !"
LOLJK !!!!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Woohoo !
> Now you dump all the stress ! Thanks for doing this. I bet you never thought it would get this big when you signed up, huh ? LOL !


 
I never thought so either. I did not realize how much work was involved, until I thought I may have to write over 400 names on my kids Uno cards. I don't think Uno would have ever been the same.  *THANKS AGAIN FRED!!*


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I thought I may have to write over 400 names on my kids Uno cards.


Funny you say that. We used Skip-Bo cards for a drawing at our rod&gun club. LOL


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 5, 2011)

Up to 43 users wow


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm off to bed for now. Had to call in sick the middle of the day today and I am whipped. I'll PM Ed my address tomorrow.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Thorcw said:


> Up to 43 users wow


...and I'm 2 beers past my bed time again. C'mon Brad !

(I'm sure he's going as fast as his saws right now.  )


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> ...and I'm 2 beers past my bed time again. C'mon Brad !
> 
> (I'm sure he's going as fast as his saws right now.  )


 
And your only 3 posts from 2000


----------



## edisto (Jan 5, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> my brother is no longer welcome here, ever...


 
Burned brightly but quickly.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> And your only 3 posts from 2000


I'll save #2000 for my "I can't believe I won !" speech. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## atvguns (Jan 5, 2011)

15 more minutes will he make it:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

atvguns said:


> 15 more minutes will he make it:monkey:


 
You got me the other night, with the I just got a PM Post. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns (Jan 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You got me the other night, with the I just got a PM Post. :hmm3grin2orange:


 Cool I was hoping that it would work on somebody


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 5, 2011)

6 minutes ...


----------



## caleath (Jan 5, 2011)

its 10:00 pm do you know where your chainsaws are?


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 5, 2011)

In the basement I hope


----------



## caleath (Jan 5, 2011)

Thorcw said:


> In the basement I hope


 isnt it cold in there...i hope you gave them a blanket


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> Chin up Fred
> It's all good from here out.


 
:agree2: You've done a lot here Fred. Thanks to Brad for helping out as well.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 5, 2011)

My basement is heated more comfortable down there then upstairs


----------



## Freehand (Jan 5, 2011)

If I reload this page one more damn time.........


----------



## caleath (Jan 5, 2011)

Thorcw said:


> My basement is heated more comfortable down there then upstairs


 
Mine are in the shop and its cold as heck out there..


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 5, 2011)

freehandslabber said:


> If I reload this page one more damn time.........


 
In before reload.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 5, 2011)

It wouldnt matter mine will all start in the cold


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

freehandslabber said:


> If I reload this page one more damn time.........


 
:hmm3grin2orange:

+1

I have reloaded this page couple 100 times.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 5, 2011)

caleath said:


> Mine are in the shop and its cold as heck out there..


 
Same Here, except my shop is heated ,except they are in a room with no heat.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Who's cooking breakfast?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Who's cooking breakfast?


 
Cheesy Bisquits and Gravy...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm thinking biscuits and sausage gravy. :drool:


----------



## WVshooter (Jan 5, 2011)

Stephen C. said:


> A slimy cup of oatmeal to slug down on my 45 mile drive into work.....
> it is supposed to be good for me....


 
People once thought bloodletting was good, too. I am a sucker for the instant peaches and cream stuff though....go figure.

I think this thread is bad for social life. We were out with some friends the other night and the wife referred to this as my "[email protected]&n".....


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Cheesy Bisquits and Gravy...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I would have beat your post, if I didn't have to spellcheck bisCuits. LOL :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

WVshooter said:


> I am a sucker for the instant peaches and cream stuff though...


 
Yep. Had some this morning.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry guys. We're struggling to match PayPal names with AS names. We're almost done. We did have a double winner


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 5, 2011)

Thorcw said:


> It wouldnt matter mine will all start in the cold



I'll tell a true AS story to help pass the time:

About five years ago two ASers were arguing over who had the best modded saw (keep in mind back then modded saws were the exception not the rule). After much back & forth one fellow bragged, "My saw will start on two pulls when it's -15F!". The other fellow responded, "I don't if my saw will, I'm not going to be running a saw when it's -15F." To this day I still get a laugh out of his response.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> ...and I'm 2 beers past my bed time again. C'mon Brad !
> 
> (I'm sure he's going as fast as his saws right now.  )





Brian VT said:


> I'll save #2000 for my "I can't believe I won !" speech. :biggrinbounce2:


 


You might want to stay up Not first place, but your on the list.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 5, 2011)

I have an ad in the local bar for cutting spearing holes I charge 30 bucks and thats ice block removed and hole cleaned. I made an additional custom cover for the clutch to throw the water down I usually get 2 or 3 calling me a weekend. Last weekend was cold and the 7900 almost didnt want to start but I took it by force.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Here they are. Who is Tony Mammarelli? We haven't yet matched up his AS username yet.


Work Saw Collector
LWhaples
BillMartin
BrianVT
Work Saw Collector - Yes, he won twice, but is defaulting to the next winner.
wkendlumberjak
Tony Mammarelli
propliner 
PioneerGuy600


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 5, 2011)

Rigged I say 

Congratz to the winners!!!


----------



## Stihlverado (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Here they are. We haven't nailed down the last two AS usernames, but it's getting too late. I'll just give you the PayPal names for those.
> 
> 
> Work Saw Collector
> ...


 
Congrats gentlemen!!! Stephen I wasnt kidding, I'd like to run that 62 at the GTG!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

Brendon W is propliner


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, what a pain, lol. I had to go through 15 pages of PayPal transactions, copy and past the name and type in the amount given. I then made multiple entries in the spreadsheet for as many tickets as they bought. The drawing was the easy part. Then trying to match up PayPal names with AS names proved to be very challenging with Fred digging through his litterally 415 PMs! Sorry it took so long, but we worked as fast as we could.


----------



## Brian13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations guys


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> ...wake Brian up. :biggrinbounce2:


I'm up. I was just tending the fire and getting bedtime+4 beer.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Wow, what a pain, lol. I had to go through 15 pages of PayPal transactions, copy and past the name and type in the amount given. I then made multiple entries in the spreadsheet for as many tickets as they bought. The drawing was the easy part. Then trying to match up PayPal names with AS names proved to be very challenging with Fred digging through his litterally 415 PMs! Sorry it took so long, but we worked as fast as we could.


 
You guys did great! Thanks


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats to the winners...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

So who is Tony Mammarelli?


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Fred and Brad ! 
First reply gets the P62 ? LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

You got to be ####tting me, I don't know what to say. Just take my name off for the second winning, and use a runner up name.


----------



## 1steve (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations guys, Thanks gentlemen for all the hard work put forth. We are all winners here, i'm happy we all were able to help the fine folks that needed are help.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Total gross contributions were right at $4600, but there were quite a few PayPal fees. Donations on PayPal have fees taken out of them. Bottom line, it was the most successful raffle we've ever had AFAIK.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You got to be ####tting me, I don't know what to say. Just take my name off for the second winning, and use a runner up name.


 
Congrats Stephen. It couldn't have gone to a more generous soul! So how much do you want for that lovely P62?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Jan 5, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You got to be ####tting me, I don't know what to say.


 
Say, I think I'd like to give my winning number to wendell. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats to all that won. Stephen I am glad to see you got first. Will we be able to see that P62 at your GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> You guys did great! Thanks


 
Yes everyone did.

The prize donations, money donations, and the helpers in this thread.

Thanks All that donated.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So who is Tony Mammarelli?


 Would it be wrong to lie and say it's me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Total gross contributions were right at $4600, but there were quite a few PayPal fees. Donations on PayPal have fees taken out of them. Bottom line, it was the most successful raffle we've ever had AFAIK.


 
I thought there were no fees on a donation?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> TMany didn't send as a gift.


 
Man I feel stupid. I know nothing of this option.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

warjohn said:


> Congrats to all that won. Stephen I am glad to see you got first. Will we be able to see that P62 at your GTG.


 
Yep, this saw will make every GTG I make it to, March's GTG will be #7 for me.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 5, 2011)

Now we just need to hear the story of when Arrow presents his gifts.
I'm glad this was succesful for you. I'm glad I could help a little.


----------



## kev1n (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats guys, enjoy those nice prizes. This was a great charity event and I'm proud to be part of it.
Fred, I hope your luck turns around.
Kevin


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I figured I'd quote this so it's on the next few pages.
> 
> *Congrats Guys!*


 
Can Brad edit his post and Take my second name out and you edit the quote so that the names all move up one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Now we just need to hear the story of when Arrow presents his gifts.
> I'm glad this was succesful for you. I'm glad I could help a little.


 
That would be fun to be there for.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats winners post pic's when you receive the prize


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

I was a little nervous that the winner would be from Australia. I couldn't imagine what shipping would be.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I was a little nervous that the winner would be from Australia. I couldn't imagine what shipping would be.


 
I'll need your paypal for shipping, just let me know how much.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can Brad edit his post and Take my second name out and you edit the quote so that the names all move up one.


 
Yep! Will do, I will delete it.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll need your paypal for shipping, just let me know how much.


 
No way, shipping is on me.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I was a little nervous that the winner would be from Australia. I couldn't imagine what shipping would be.


 
About $125.


----------



## Mike311 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

We still don't know who will be getting which prize. Obviously Stephen will be getting the P62. That leaves LWhaples to pick the next prize.


P62 - Work Saw Collector
LWhaples
BillMartin
BrianVT
wkendlumberjak
Tony Mammarelli
propliner 
PioneerGuy600

*The remaining prizes are: *
Work Saw Collector - P62
XL-12
ZIP
257
Custom metal sign
Burl
MS290
S25DA


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So who is Tony Mammarelli?


 
I'll be him for the day! :hmm3grin2orange:

Congrats to all of the winners!


Good going for the guys that steped in to help figure out this mess we created!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Brad that will help them might have to bring all that forward in the morning. Thanks gentlemen, I'm out for the night.


----------



## Mike311 (Jan 6, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Now we just need to hear the story of when Arrow presents his gifts.
> I'm glad this was succesful for you. I'm glad I could help a little.


 
:agree2:

I would like to hear that story as well.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike311 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> I would like to hear that story as well.


 
You guys will. Fred is supposed to send the money tomorrow. I will most likely give it to them this weekend.


----------



## boda65 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats to all! Not just the prize winners, but all who contributed to make this what it became. We all had some fun, a few got awesome prizes, and someone got some much needed assistance. Very cool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats the fun part, I hope it helps them some.


----------



## hoss (Jan 6, 2011)

Win, lose or draw, this was a great and kindly idea and I was just happy to be a part. Definately gotta hear the story about the reaction when they get their gift.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 6, 2011)

*future fund raisers*

I have a feeling that this won't be the last fund raiser that will happen on AS.


Would it be easier to enter the names in to a spreadsheet as one gets them?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 6, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Now we just need to hear the story of when Arrow presents his gifts.
> I'm glad this was succesful for you. I'm glad I could help a little.


 
It's cool to see who wins, but the best part will be what happens when they receive the donations.


All in all Good work guys



CT


----------



## lwhaples (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow! What a way to wake up. Congrats to all for the hard work,and to hear the families are doing better. Oh, the 257 has had me drooling from the start. Again, Congrats to all!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> We still don't know who will be getting which prize. Obviously Stephen will be getting the P62. That leaves LWhaples to pick the next prize.
> 
> 
> P62 - Work Saw Collector
> ...


 
Congratulations man, just send in a PM all your info to Arrowhead


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Now we need to know what Billmartin wants.


----------



## Sprintcar (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet! 4600.00 to the family that really needs it.

Oh yeah, congrats guys. I was afraid I was gonna have to ship a Wild Thaing and buy round trip tickets from Tennessee to Prince Edward Island.

Super job all who helped out on this deal!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

BillMartin, pick your pleasure.


Work Saw Collector - P62
LWhaples - 257
BillMartin
BrianVT
wkendlumberjak
Tony Mammarelli
propliner 
PioneerGuy600

*The remaining prizes are: *
ZIP
XL-12
Custom metal sign
Wood Buckle
MS290
S25DA


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> BillMartin, pick your pleasure.
> 
> 
> Work Saw Collector - P62
> ...


 
Here is the pics of whats left and the owner to PM.

Parrisw






Saw Dr. I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.

Brian VT I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.]

DavesMower&Saw





Work Saw Collector
If the winner wants a used factory Muffler I can do that.

manyhobies I can donate a custom metal cut sign, up to 16 X 16 inches, to an AS member. I can cut just about anything. I will say that the content will have to pass my approval. 
This sign will be cut on a CNC plasma cutter.

RandyMac






Bowtechmadman Here is the 290 I'm donating for the cause...let's go guys I want to see 4K.





o8f150 I am donating it for this cause.
Here is the pic of it


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

Sign example


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

lwhaples said:


> Wow! What a way to wake up. Congrats to all for the hard work,and to hear the families are doing better. Oh, the 257 has had me drooling from the start. Again, Congrats to all!


 
Congrats!! PM me with your address and I'll ship it out.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 6, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congratulations to all the winners for the fundraiser.I'll echo what another poster said,I think we all are winners for helping out.Many thanks to Ed and Fred
Lawrence


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 6, 2011)

A big Thank You to: The organizers , the folks who donated the prizes , and everyone who contributed finanacially and/or is some other way !

Congratulations to the prize winners .

The real winners are the folks who'll receive the money.

Chris J.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> A big Thank You to: The organizers , the folks who donated the prizes , and everyone who contributed finanacially and/or is some other way !
> 
> Congratulations to the prize winners .
> 
> ...


 
:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

BillMartin was last on last night 7:30 maybe he will be on tonight.


----------



## DSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Sprintcar said:


> Sweet! 4600.00 to the family that really needs it.
> 
> Oh yeah, congrats guys. I was afraid I was gonna have to ship a Wild Thaing and buy round trip tickets from Tennessee to Prince Edward Island.
> 
> Super job all who helped out on this deal!


 
By the time we were done drinking beer and peeing all over Randy's yard, you would have forgotten all about the money end of it Jerry.

Congrats to everybody. Great job guys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow I want to thank everyone that has worked so hard on this endever. Congradulations to all the winners. I am proud to be part of a group of guys that are so generous with their time and money. Wished I could have done more.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> BillMartin was last on last night 7:30 maybe he will be on tonight.


 
What say you Bill?


----------



## billmartin (Jan 6, 2011)

I like!!! Pretty sweet pm. Sign me up for the ZIP It's a cool looking saw. Glad to help, didn't expect or even hope to win.

Glad this was able to help out some folks in need

Bill


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> wkendlumberjak, pick your pleasure.
> 
> 
> Work Saw Collector - P62
> ...


 
Here is the pics of whats left and the owner to PM.

Parrisw





Saw Dr. I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.

Brian VT I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.]

RandyMac






o8f150 I am donating it for this cause.
Here is the pic of it


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

billmartin said:


> I like!!! Pretty sweet pm. Sign me up for the ZIP It's a cool looking saw. Glad to help, didn't expect or even hope to win.
> 
> Glad this was able to help out some folks in need
> 
> Bill


 
Just Send DavesMower&Saw a PM with your info and when you get the saw if you need a muffler holler at me.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 6, 2011)

*Bowtechmadman MS290*



bowtechmadman said:


> Here is the 290 I'm donating for the cause...let's go guys I want to see 4K. Good luck whoever gets it...I'm thinkin it's cursed.


We got $4600 ! 
I ain't scared. I'll give that cursed saw a try. umpkin2:
I had fun following this thread. Arrowhead is the big winner, thanks to all of you.
He knew you all are a great bunch and that he he could count on you to help him and his friends out. Great job.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> We got $4600 !
> I ain't scared. I'll give it a try. umpkin2:
> I had fun following this thread. Arrowhead is the big winner, thanks to all of you.
> He knew you all are a great bunch and that he he could count on you to help him and his friends out. Great job.


 
I just updated my last post. Congrats.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wow I want to thank everyone that has worked so hard on this endever. Congradulations to all the winners. I am proud to be part of a group of guys that are so generous with their time and money. Wished I could have done more.


 
Man I think your up? I searched for the next name I beleave they left the space out of your user name. If I'm wrong someone speak up.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 6, 2011)

Where'd he go ? He was just here. LOL


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

Did anybody pm him?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Where'd he go ? He was just here. LOL


 
I sent him a PM.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Did anybody pm him?


 
I did, rereading his post maybe he didn't know he won.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I did, rereading his post maybe he didn't know he won.


 
Yea, it kinda sounded like that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 6, 2011)

What to choose, What to choose. Well I think I will go with the Custom Metal Sign. Now I have to figure out what I want it to say. I will have to converse with my better half. Thanks again. Who do I contact when I figure it out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What to choose, What to choose. Well I think I will go with the Custom Metal Sign. Now I have to figure out what I want it to say. I will have to converse with my better half. Thanks again. Who do I contact when I figure it out.


 
I'll help in just a few.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 6, 2011)

"Paging Mr. Mammarelli !"


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What to choose, What to choose. Well I think I will go with the Custom Metal Sign. Now I have to figure out what I want it to say. I will have to converse with my better half. Thanks again. Who do I contact when I figure it out.


 
Contact: manyhoppies



blsnelling said:


> Tony Mammarelli, pick your pleasure.
> 
> 
> Work Saw Collector - P62
> ...


 
Here is the pics of whats left and the owner to PM.

Parrisw






Saw Dr. I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.

Brian VT I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.]

RandyMac






o8f150 I am donating it for this cause.
Here is the pic of it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 6, 2011)

I ll be back wife said super is on....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Just bring the list and pics to the current page.



blsnelling said:


> Tony Mammarelli, pick your pleasure.
> 
> 
> Work Saw Collector - P62
> ...


 
Here is the pics of whats left and the owner to PM.

Parrisw





Saw Dr. I have several XL-12/SXL parts saws here. If Will adds this saw to the mix, I'll contribute my time and parts to get it tuned and running 100% if the winner would like.

Brian VT I'll throw in an offer to supply him with any parts needed that I can get for him.]

RandyMac






o8f150 I am donating it for this cause.
Here is the pic of it


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

So have we found out who Tony Mammarelli is? Fred, I think you're going to need to dig through your PMs to figure this one out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

I needed a break anyway.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 6, 2011)

got the feeling i might be keping my little saw and using it if it isn't claimed


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> got the feeling i might be keping my little saw and using it if it isn't claimed


 
 They will all be clamed, it always takes time on these fundraiser threads. People forget or get busy and don't check the thread.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 6, 2011)

dang,,, was hoping to be able to keep it to drop that 41" dia oak this weekend :hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 6, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> got the feeling i might be keping my little saw and using it if it isn't claimed


I was torn between yours and Bowtech's.
My Dad had a XXV and I thought he might like having a saw again. 
I doubt he'd ever have any use for it, and he's never been real "handy" with power tools anyway, 
and I don't want to be the one that gave him the tool that he got hurt with. LOL
Nice of you to put that saw up to help the cause !!!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, congratulations winners! Good job, Ed-Fred-Brad and whoever else helped on this. Good job also to those that donated prizes. Hopefully the winners end up happy with the prizes and if not, I'll make it so. LWhaples, let me know how that 257 works out for you.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Good job also to those that donated prizes.


Yep. A lot of us went back and donated more $ when we saw you guys donating your stuff. I'm sure that added a bunch to the total Arrowhead can use to help his friends. 
$4600 raised ! (less Paypal fees)


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 6, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> I was torn between yours and Bowtech's.
> My Dad had a XXV and I thought he might like having a saw again.
> I doubt he'd ever have any use for it, and he's never been real "handy" with power tools anyway,
> and I don't want to be the one that gave him the tool that he got hurt with. LOL
> Nice of you to put that saw up to help the cause !!!


 
your welcome,, glad i went through it and brought it back from the dead,, It went for a good cause


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 6, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> (less Paypal fees)


 
There shouldn't be any fees on donations, from what I've read.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> There shouldn't be any fees on donations, from what I've read.


 
Brad said there were a few that didn't click gift.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> LWhaples, let me know how that 257 works out for you.


 
We spoke through PMs. The 257 and P62 will be leaving tomorrow. I will pm them the tracking #s. I got the 62's bar packaged, I'm still searching for a box for the powerhead. I have a 660 box I thought would work, but it's too small. Everything should be in route by 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> There shouldn't be any fees on donations, from what I've read.


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> Brad said there were a few that didn't click gift.


 
It came out to $4190.00 after the fees.


----------



## Signoflife (Jan 6, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> It came out to $4190.00 after the fees.


 
$410 in fees...that is quite a chunk...that bites.

However congrats on the successful charity raffle, and to all of those that donated and even those that won!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> There shouldn't be any fees on donations, from what I've read.


Every transaction had fees taken out of it. I didn't set it up, so don't know if that could have been avoided or not.



Work Saw Collector said:


> Brad said there were a few that didn't click gift.


 Thinking back on it, I'm not sure that was an option. Again, I don't know how it was setup.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 6, 2011)

There is a "gift" option. I don't think many pay attention to it or thought it mattered.
I clicked "gift" because I was under the impression that the fees were waived or lessened. Maybe that's not the case ?
I don't mind Paypal making a few bucks, anyway. The total raised would have been nowhere near what it was if not for the convenience of Paypal. I doubt it would have been even $1K. I don't know if I would have got off my butt and mailed a check, and I'm damned sure I wouldn't have done it 3 times.
What conveniences we have ! Sometimes I sit back and think about life without electricity. We sure have it made these days.


----------



## sling (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So who is Tony Mammarelli?


 Tony Mammarelli is sling.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 6, 2011)

I am pretty sure I clicked gift also I have used that option in the past with no fees something may of changed


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 6, 2011)

sling said:


> Tony Mammarelli is sling.


Winner !
Someone tell Fred that he can stop sifting through 40 pages of PMs. LOL !

Congrats Sling ! What's it gonna be ?


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Every transaction had fees taken out of it. I didn't set it up, so don't know if that could have been avoided or not.


 
Yeah the gift option doesn't have fees. That's how I buy stuff from people here many times so neither of us get stuck with fees. Paypal also leads one to believe that "charitable" donations don't have fees either, sucks to hear it did though.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm familiar with the Personal gift option. I just checked out the donation link again. Those options are not available as in a normal transaction.


----------



## sling (Jan 6, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Winner !
> Someone tell Fred that he can stop sifting through 40 pages of PMs. LOL !
> 
> Congrats Sling ! What's it gonna be ?


 
I would like the wood buckle and thank you. As has been said before, it is great to see all the generosity from the members contributing to the fundraiser by money and donated prizes.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 6, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm familiar with the Personal gift option. I just checked out the donation link again. Those options are not available as in a normal transaction.


 You are right only one option available


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 6, 2011)

*Whoops*

In my hurry to congratulate the winners of the prizes in the fundraiser I should also have mentioned Thanks to those of you that donated the prizes.You are a great bunch of guy's!
Lawrence


----------



## adkranger (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners!! (basically everyone who contributed time, effort & money here)


I hope the proceeds help the folks out, and big well wish from all us ASers. Ed, you ARE the man.

Feels nice to have been a small part of this. Happy New Year all.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Sling,
I'll mail it as soon as I can.
You have a PM.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2011)

Work Saw Collector - P62
LWhaples - 257
BillMartin - Zip
BrianVT - 290
wkendlumberjak – Metal Sign
Sling – Wood Buckle
propliner 
PioneerGuy600

*The remaining prizes are: *
XL-12
S25DA


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 7, 2011)

I sent Brendon a PM. (propliner)


----------



## propliner (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a tough call between the Homelite and the Poulan so I'm flipping a coin... 



Heads it is... I'll take the Poulan. 

Thanks very much to those who donated prizes and best wishes to the recipients of the raffle gatherings. I feel honoured to have helped out and lucky to have won something. Thanks to everyone who pitched in. It shows that there's much good left in the world. The members of this site have warmed my heart and have been an inspiration since I've joined. I wish the very best to all of you in the new year.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats to the guys that won! Should I just send this XL12 to Saw DR so he can fix it and send it on its way to the winner?

Will


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 7, 2011)

I believe that makes Jerry the owner of the xl12.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I believe that makes Jerry the owner of the xl12.


 
Ok, likely be better to ship to him then, since he's in Canada.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 7, 2011)

Work Saw Collector - P62
LWhaples - 257
BillMartin - Zip
BrianVT - 290
wkend lumberjak – Metal Sign
Sling – Wood Buckle
propliner S25DA
PioneerGuy600 - XL-12

Very cool all got claimed.

Congrats all.


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 7, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Should I just send this XL12 to Saw DR so he can fix it and send it on its way to the winner?


Keep me in mind if parts are needed. I offered them as a donation from me.
I sure don't have access to everything, but I'll do what ever I can.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 7, 2011)

propliner said:


> It's a tough call between the Homelite and the Poulan so I'm flipping a coin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pm me with your mailing addressee so i can shio it out to you


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 7, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> pm me with your mailing addressee so i can shio it out to you


 
Repped


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have made an honest effort to hit everyone that participated in the fundraiser with some rep, if I missed you then it was not intentional, some I could not hit as I have to spread it around some more. To all those who participated in any way you know you did a good deed, for me that is enough of a reward. To have won was a secondary pleasure and if Will wants to ship the Homelite over to me then I would gladly accept it, I have plenty of parts saws here to get it going, only thing I don`t currently have though is a module if it is electronic but I think it is likely a points condenser saw. A big thanks to Arrowhead, Stihl Boy and Brad for running and bringing the fundraiser to a successful ending. The people who donated prizes also know that they are equally appreciated for doing so.
Happy New Years to all;
Pioneerguy600


----------



## parrisw (Jan 7, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have made an honest effort to hit everyone that participated in the fundraiser with some rep, if I missed you then it was not intentional, some I could not hit as I have to spread it around some more. To all those who participated in any way you know you did a good deed, for me that is enough of a reward. To have won was a secondary pleasure and if Will wants to ship the Homelite over to me then I would gladly accept it, I have plenty of parts saws here to get it going, only thing I don`t currently have though is a module if it is electronic but I think it is likely a points condenser saw. A big thanks to Arrowhead, Stihl Boy and Brad for running and bringing the fundraiser to a successful ending. The people who donated prizes also know that they are equally appreciated for doing so.
> Happy New Years to all;
> Pioneerguy600


 
Gladly Jerry. PM me your address again please. 

Will


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 7, 2011)

The P62 and 257 have been shipped. Please let us know once you receive them. They went parcel post, so it may take several days. I packaged them to withstand any abuse the post office puts on them. Lots of Heavy Duty bubble wrap. 

I will pm you guys the tracking numbers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 7, 2011)

I will be happy to report back when it get here, thanks.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 7, 2011)

pioneerguy600 said:


> A big thanks to Arrowhead, Stihl Boy and Brad for running and bringing the fundraiser to a successful ending. The people who donated prizes also know that they are equally appreciated for doing so.
> Happy New Years to all;
> Pioneerguy600


 
YES!! If it wasn't for Stihlboy this would have never happened. I'm sorry it got overwhelming, I did not expect or realize the work involved. Thanks Brad for volunteering several hours of your time to help with it also. A *BIG* thanks to those that donated gifts towards the fundraiser. Thanks Everybody!!


----------



## lwhaples (Jan 7, 2011)

Got the PM, Thanks for the fast shipping. Went to reread all that was done to the 257.Still amazed at all that was done to the saw and to then donate it to a good cause.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 7, 2011)

I cleaned out my pm box.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 8, 2011)

Brad, I'm glad that you checked that. I was starting to question my reading comprehension--I looked over the PP screens several times before finalizing the payment, and didn't see the options previously mentioned. 



blsnelling said:


> I'm familiar with the Personal gift option. I just checked out the donation link again. Those options are not available as in a normal transaction.


 


atvguns said:


> You are right only one option available


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It took a few days for the money to go from paypal to my checking account. I decided on approximately a 70/30 split, with the 70% to Bob and Kate. I took a check for $3000.00 to their house today. It was very emotional to say the least. They were extremely grateful and wanted me to give you all a BIG thank you once again. I did leave there with a homemade rhubarb pie! 

The remaining $1190.00 will be given to our other friend this weekend. She has some family that helps some, that is why I split it the way I did. This will definitely take care of some costly repairs needed to her car. New tires and brakes for starters. 

Thanks again everybody, we made a *huge* impact in a couple families lives that will be remembered for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Jan 12, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> It took a few days for the money to go from paypal to my checking account. I decided on approximately a 70/30 split, with the 70% to Bob and Kate. I took a check for $3000.00 to their house today. It was very emotional to say the least. They were extremely grateful and wanted me to give you all a BIG thank you once again. I did leave there with a homemade rhubarb pie!
> 
> The remaining $1190.00 will be given to our other friend this weekend. She has some family that helps some, that is why I split it the way I did. This will definitely take care of some costly repairs needed to her car. New tires and brakes for starters.
> 
> Thanks again everybody, we made a *huge* impact in a couple families lives that will be remembered for the rest of their lives.


 
Now that is good to hear.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 12, 2011)

Hay thats good to hear. I'm happy they are happy. :rockn:


----------



## kev1n (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm happy you were able to get the money all squared up. Those are big amounts to move around. Keep you eye's open for good karma comeing your way.
Happy to be a part of this! Kevin


----------



## billmartin (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad we helped out some in need:hmm3grin2orange: 

Without going back thru the whole thread, who do I need to pm about shipping details?


----------



## lwhaples (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet! Good to hear all is going well.Glad this worked out as it did!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 12, 2011)

You won the zip right, I'm trying to remember his name. give me a few to look it up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 12, 2011)

DavesMower&Saw is the user name you need to PM.


----------



## Sprintcar (Jan 12, 2011)

We give somethin away? Never got my P.M., no wait a minute I did get a P.M. Ed told me I didn't win crap which is a good thing.

Ed, Fred and Brad, you guys and all who contributed did a great thing for two families. This is what being a member on here is all about. 

Free Rep to all the guys who made this work!



Didn't even get a small slice of that rhubarb pie.


----------



## Busmech (Jan 12, 2011)

*rhubarb pie*

I'll throw in another $10.00 bucks for a slice of that pie.


----------



## wendell (Jan 12, 2011)

Me too. I love rhubarb pie!


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 12, 2011)

glad everything turned out great


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok the bar shows "out for delivery" so I should see it today. I'm guessing a few more days on the saw.


----------



## billmartin (Jan 13, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> DavesMower&Saw is the user name you need to PM.


 
Thanks for the info


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 14, 2011)

RandyMac is no longer on AS (unless something has changed). I'm still in contact with him, and can facilitate sending him the address of the fellow who won the burl belt buckle so it can get shipped out if the info exchange hasn't happened already. Send me a PM with the info if you need me to send it to Randy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 14, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> RandyMac is no longer on AS (unless something has changed). I'm still in contact with him, and can facilitate sending him the address of the fellow who won the burl belt buckle so it can get shipped out if the info exchange hasn't happened already. Send me a PM with the info if you need me to send it to Randy.


 
I think Randy had talked with him before He left.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think Randy had talked with him before He left.


 
Glad to hear it.


----------



## lwhaples (Jan 14, 2011)

The 257 came today! Thanks Ed for the shipping! Looks like I get to cut some wood in wood shed tomorrow. Going to feel silly cutting firewood,but! Again,Thanks!


----------



## DavesMower&Saw (Jan 14, 2011)

billmartin said:


> Glad we helped out some in need:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Without going back thru the whole thread, who do I need to pm about shipping details?


 
Bill the saw will probably be going out Monday, or Tuesday depends on when 
Fed Ex picks up the package.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 14, 2011)

lwhaples said:


> The 257 came today! Thanks Ed for the shipping! Looks like I get to cut some wood in wood shed tomorrow. Going to feel silly cutting firewood,but! Again,Thanks!


 
All the thanks go to JacobJ.... all I did was ship his saw. Glad you got though.


----------



## adkranger (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll kick another ten spot for a slice of rhubarb pie too.... yum.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 18, 2011)

*The saw got here today.*

The saw got here today, here is a couple pics.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5368091760/" title="Pioneer P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5085/5368091760_b373c1f682.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Pioneer P62" /></a>
I put it together but thats all I have done, busy today maybe tomorrow I'll start it.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5367482347/" title="Pioneer P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5367482347_6d22f50e9c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Pioneer P62" /></a>


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 18, 2011)

*WokSawCollector*

Congratulations! That is one fine machine you have there.
Lawrence


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 18, 2011)

petesoldsaw said:


> Congratulations! That is one fine machine you have there.
> Lawrence


 
Thanks, I sure feel like I owe him its a nice saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks, I sure feel like I owe him its a nice saw.


 
Wait til you put it in wood...

[video=youtube;XOmf4vNwj30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOmf4vNwj30[/video]


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 18, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> The saw got here today, here is a couple pics.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5368091760/" title="Pioneer P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5085/5368091760_b373c1f682.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Pioneer P62" /></a>
> I put it together but thats all I have done, busy today maybe tomorrow I'll start it.
> ...


 
Glad you like and that it got there safely. Enjoy.


----------



## NuggyBuggy (Aug 25, 2011)

Im a newbie here and to saws in general. I found this thread while searching for info on my new P62 and was deeply touched. Arrowhead, is it still possible to Paypal funds to you for either of these families and if so, how do I do it ? 

thanks - terry


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 30, 2011)

NuggyBuggy said:


> Im a newbie here and to saws in general. I found this thread while searching for info on my new P62 and was deeply touched. Arrowhead, is it still possible to Paypal funds to you for either of these families and if so, how do I do it ?
> 
> thanks - terry


 
Thanks for the donation Terry!! 

I will see that it goes to the families.

Acts of kindness like yours is why I'm proud to be a member here. Lots of great people here. 

*EVERYBODY... Please hit Terry with some rep!! *


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 30, 2011)

Got him a little earlier.


----------

